# Temo tradimento di mia moglie, il dubbio uccide



## Eusebio76 (20 Gennaio 2013)

[FONT=Georgia, serif]Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?

[/FONT]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2013)

Se la vuoi bene, la prendi di parte, dicendo che la devi parlare e racconti delle tue sensazioni e preoccupazioni. Se la conosci bene, capisci se ti racconta la verità. Se non la conosci bene, non c'è modo per saperlo con assoluta certezza, se non coglierla in flagrante.


----------



## Pepebianco (20 Gennaio 2013)

No aspetta...
se la prendi da parte e le dici...lei capisce che hai capito, e potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno.
Magari aspettare ancora un momento?
Magari la cosa passa da sola.
Magari non c'è niente...
Intendo dire: non aspettarti che una donna ti confessi che ha un'altro. Di solito neghiamo sempre, anche davanti all'evidenza.
Quindi devi avere una "strategia". Esserne già certo. O comunque prepararti ad una NON-confessione.


Scusa ma...in che senso pantaloni diversi dalla giacca?
e le impronte in macchina?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Gennaio 2013)

Pepebianco ha detto:


> No aspetta...
> se la prendi da parte e le dici...lei capisce che hai capito, e potrebbe scatenarsi l'inferno.
> Magari aspettare ancora un momento?
> Magari la cosa passa da sola.
> ...


Sono consapevole che non si confessa facilmente, ma forse anche sì.

Le impronte dei piedi sul retrovisore sono indizi non trascurabili ... quelle delle mani, non saprei


----------



## Simy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Parlane con lei... è la soluzione migliore


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Puoi spiegare meglio gli indizi...?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono consapevole che non si confessa facilmente, ma forse anche sì.
> 
> Le impronte dei piedi sul retrovisore sono indizi non trascurabili ... quelle delle mani, non saprei



oddio io una mezza idea ce l'avrei :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?



Come te anche io ho avuto sensazioni che mi hanno avvertito. Io le ho parlato e non è servito a nulla; ciò non vuol dire che tu non debba parlarle.

Razionalizzando mi sento di scriverti questo, parlale, e dopo osserva, indaga e cerca quelle prove che potrebbero darti delle conferme. Tutto questo per evitare il tradimento effettivo di lei, se già non fosse avvenuto. E comunque sta anche a te trovare le alternative o soluzioni visto che soltanto voi conoscete il vostro rapporto di coppia. 

Ah, qua ti diranno che bisogna soltanto parlare, perchè indagare etc è meschino e bieco. Poi nella realtà caro mio sono i primi che..... capisci ammia evè?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Potrei eventualmente capire gli altri due, specie gli accessi notturni al pc, ma quello in rosso non me lo spiego proprio.


----------



## oscuro (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Lamia*

Lamia idea e che tua moglieè volataaa per altri turgidiiiiiiii fringuelliii inamore......:rotfl:


----------



## iosonoio (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quando parli di impronte, intendi una cosa tipo questa?

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> View attachment 6268
> 
> Quando parli di impronte, intendi una cosa tipo questa?
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: E' tua quella macchina ? :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Gennaio 2013)

io non mi farei vedere sospettoso fossi in te....
se avverti un dubbio...ma che sia dubbio dettato da tue sensazioni non dal fatto che lavora da un'altra parte dove potrebbe(queste si chiamano paturnie e le paturnie si sa fanno vedere l'invisibile...)

osservala senza destare in lei sospetti....

se le parli..beh che ti aspetti...?
se nulla è vero è probabile che si incazzi...
se è vero nega...


magari è solo contenta per il nuovo impiego...
e tu interpreti male i suoi atteggiamenti...
magari sbaglia gli abinamenti dei tuoi completi perchè è momentaneamente più concentrata su se stessa, su questa novità...
per le impronte non sapre..potrebbero essere di chiunque non necessariamente....


----------



## Eretteo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina,*pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca*,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Nel senso che una volta te li abbinava giusti ed invece ora ti mette le braghe rosse da centro sociale assieme alla giacca del cantante dei Rockets?
Mi dispiace per te,ma c'e' una possibilita' che tu sia entrato nel novero dei beccaccioni.
Potrei anche sbagliarmi.
Ma se ne parli con la tua consorte,non farai altro che farla entrare in modalita' allarme rosso,con tutte le difese al massimo livello,mentre continua lo sbeccaccionamento vieppiu' con gusto,nell'ipotesi che cio' sia avvenuto o stia per succedere.
Una buona notizia;anche se fosse,sopravviverai.
Intanto tramutati nel tenente Colombo.
Il piu' figo di tutti.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?



ciao! Questa cosa del pantalone scompagnato ci sta mandando ai pazzi. Dunque, lo scenario che mi immagino stamattina: tu che lasci inavvertitamente un completo indossato (tipo il giorno prima) su una sedia in camera, e vai a lavorare (vestito in altro modo, ovviamente). Lei che invita l'amante a casa vostra. Si divertono e fanno tardi, diventa buio, il rischio che tu torni è alto. Lui in tutta fretta si infila un paio di pantaloni _a caso_ (a tua moglie piace una e una sola corporatura). _A caso_ vuol dire che si infila i tuoi pantaloni. Se ne va in fretta. Rimane tua moglie, e rassetta la camera. Mette a posto il completo, che completo non è più.

Ci sono vicina? Perché se il completo è un ex completo, la risposta già la sai...


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao! Questa cosa del pantalone scompagnato ci sta mandando ai pazzi. Dunque, lo scenario che mi immagino stamattina: tu che lasci inavvertitamente un completo indossato (tipo il giorno prima) su una sedia in camera, e vai a lavorare (vestito in altro modo, ovviamente). Lei che invita l'amante a casa vostra. Si divertono e fanno tardi, diventa buio, il rischio che tu torni è alto. Lui in tutta fretta si infila un paio di pantaloni _a caso_ (a tua moglie piace una e una sola corporatura). _A caso_ vuol dire che si infila i tuoi pantaloni. Se ne va in fretta. Rimane tua moglie, e rassetta la camera. Mette a posto il completo, che completo non è più.
> 
> Ci sono vicina? Perché se il completo è un ex completo, la risposta già la sai...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


ovviamente può essere pure la lavanderia a sbagliare...scompletando completi. Ma è un'ipotesi meno suggestiva :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Eusebio76*

Io ti consiglio di fregartene. 
Se fosse una cosa seria sarà lei stessa a dirtelo.
Se non lo fosse finirà e tornerà tutto come prima.

In caso tu invece lo voglia sapere a tutti i costi finirà male. Sia che abbia un amante sia che non lo abbia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di fregartene.
> Se fosse una cosa seria sarà lei stessa a dirtelo.
> Se non lo fosse finirà e tornerà tutto come prima.
> 
> In caso tu invece lo voglia sapere a tutti i costi finirà male. Sia che abbia un amante sia che non lo abbia.



:up:

peccato non posso approvarti


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Chiara ed OcchiVerdi*

A parte che sono in totale disaccordo, chiarito questo vi faccio una domanda, e quando in una coppia non si devono chiedere delucidazioni se qualcosa non quadra? Direi visto il forum che frequentiamo ed a quanto pare l'alta percentuale di tradimenti, che qualcosa non quadra? ora mi domando e dico, perchè non quadra?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Io ti consiglio di fregartene.*
> Se fosse una cosa seria sarà lei stessa a dirtelo.
> Se non lo fosse finirà e tornerà tutto come prima.
> 
> In caso tu invece lo voglia sapere a tutti i costi finirà male. Sia che abbia un amante sia che non lo abbia.


Minchia che consiglione.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che consiglione.



 No non scrivo che sono d'accordo con te!


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sono consapevole che non si confessa facilmente, ma forse anche sì.
> 
> Le impronte dei piedi sul retrovisore sono indizi non trascurabili ... quelle delle mani, non saprei


anche, diciamo che cambiano "i punti di vista".


----------



## Lui (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia che consiglione.


finalmente una battuta sensata. :up:


----------



## Nameless (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao! Questa cosa del pantalone scompagnato ci sta mandando ai pazzi. Dunque, lo scenario che mi immagino stamattina: tu che lasci inavvertitamente un completo indossato (tipo il giorno prima) su una sedia in camera, e vai a lavorare (vestito in altro modo, ovviamente). Lei che invita l'amante a casa vostra. Si divertono e fanno tardi, diventa buio, il rischio che tu torni è alto. Lui in tutta fretta si infila un paio di pantaloni _a caso_ (a tua moglie piace una e una sola corporatura). _A caso_ vuol dire che si infila i tuoi pantaloni. Se ne va in fretta. Rimane tua moglie, e rassetta la camera. Mette a posto il completo, che completo non è più.
> 
> Ci sono vicina? Perché se il completo è un ex completo, la risposta già la sai...



mi ricorda la scena di amici miei...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzAQOPnMlYg


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parte che sono in totale disaccordo, chiarito questo vi faccio una domanda, *e quando in una coppia non si devono chiedere delucidazioni se qualcosa non quadra*? Direi visto il forum che frequentiamo ed a quanto pare l'alta percentuale di tradimenti, che qualcosa non quadra? ora mi domando e dico, perchè non quadra?



non lo so ultimo, io so che quando qualcosa non quadrava in me, a mio marito *l'ho sempre detto*
quando non quadrava qualche cosa a mio marito,* lui me l'ha detto *(non so se sempre)

comunque:

siccome *non* considero mio marito un perfetto imbecille incapace di intendere e di volere, ritengo che se avesse qualcosa da esprimermi riguardo un suo disagio, lo farebbe.

in questo senso fregarsene: aspettare che sia l'altro a parlartene


è inutile che io ti ripeta come la penso sulle _indagini _nella coppia


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sono d'accordo con Ultimo e Joey (non me ne vogliano per l'abbinamento). Vederci chiaro, chiedendo, parlando, confrontandosi. Si percepisce un problema, il problema si affronta. Poi, se pur affrontandolo non ci si vede chiaro, ognuno sceglie il male che per sé ritiene minore...


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so ultimo, io so che quando qualcosa non quadrava in me, a mio marito *l'ho sempre detto*
> quando non quadrava qualche cosa a mio marito,* lui me l'ha detto *(non so se sempre)
> 
> comunque:
> ...


Aspetta Chiara perché io non ho capito. Cioè, se il mio compagno cambia atteggiamento, diventa distante etc etc, e questa cosa mi crea disagio (e genera un  bel dubbio), io aspetto che sia LUI a manifestare disagio? Intendi questo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Aspetta Chiara perché io non ho capito. Cioè, se il mio compagno cambia atteggiamento, diventa distante etc etc, e questa cosa mi crea disagio (e genera un  bel dubbio), io aspetto che sia LUI a manifestare disagio? Intendi questo?



sì
ti faccio il mio esempio per farti capire

quando ho pensato di non essere più innamorata di mio marito, quando ho visto che tante cose del mio matrimonio non andavano più bene per me, io per prima l'ho detto a mio marito


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?



Ciao Eusebio!

Io ho sempre creduto che fossi anche meglio di Pelé, quindi mi riesce davvero difficile non rattristarmi almeno un po' per i tuoi dubbi.
Certo gli atteggiamenti di una donna, specie se è meglie, sono qualcosa di eterno ed immutabile, e tutti sanno che essa andrà a morire, dopo decenni di onorato servizio, ancora uguale in spirito ed in corpo al primo giorno in cui sui suoi occhi da cerbiatta si posarono i tuoi da mandrillo.
Che li cambi è quindi indice di uno squilibrio tra gli umori, come il buon Aristoteles (anche lui gran giocatore) insegna, perciò avrà dovito compensate il suo eccesso di umor nero con un'adeguata iniezione d'umor bianco.
Quiand'ella ne avrà accumulato a sufficienza ritroverà probabilmenete l'equilibrio.
Le impronte su vetro della macchina poi (hai controllato se i tacchetti degli scarpini erano regolamentari?), significano relativamente poco, se non che possiedi un'utilitaria troppo scomoda o la tua bella ha cambiato genere di sportivi ed ora sollazza gli Harlem Globe Trotters (tutti), ma io credo nella fedeltà alla disciplina quindi provvedi a risparmiare per acquistare una spaziosa limousine entro cui la tua mogliettina non debba indossare ginocchiere e paragomiti per evitare abrasioni da sfregamento ed un anomalo consumo di ghiaccio istantaneo.
Per quanto riguarda i pantaloncini diversi dalla casacca, a meno che tu non sia come il Necchi che si ritrova in tasca il portafogli d'un forestiero durante una zingarata, nel qual caso sapresti a chi far sorbire un buon brodino, credo sia la normale consegiuenza d'uno scambio di maglie a fine incontro tra tua moglie e gli spettatori della Fluminense, e tu ci tieni al fair play, no?
Il pc acceso quando non dovrebbe invece è indice di una cosa bellissima: mentre tu credi che lei, dopo essersi fatta fare da tutti nelle docce degli spogliatoi nel dopopartita, sia a letto sfinita, ella sta invece bloggando su faccialibro la sua scorpacciata di giocatori a cena durante il terzo tempo, e la cosa ti sorprenderebbe alquanto giacchè non aveva mai dimostrato interesse per le tradizioni del rugby.

Per tutti gli altri tuoi dubbi puoi chiedere direttamente a lei.
O leggere gli striscioni della curva sud.

Ciao e complimenti!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so ultimo, io so che quando qualcosa non quadrava in me, a mio marito *l'ho sempre detto*
> quando non quadrava qualche cosa a mio marito,* lui me l'ha detto *(non so se sempre)
> 
> comunque:
> ...



Si Chiara quello che scrivi presume a rigor di logica quella "maturità" data e conosciuta nella vita, non tutti però l'abbiamo, e la coppia per conoscersi deve parlarsi.

Un chiarimento da parte di uno dei due impostato nella maniera giusta potrebbe portare i due a delle conclusioni che magari aiuta la coppia, sia che ci possano essere dei tradimenti, sia che non ci siano. Ribadisco il concetto, parlare nella giusta maniera, attaccare giudicare alzare la voce, impostare dei discorsi atti soltanto a colpevolizzare o attaccare non sono mai portatori di dialogo. E non è detto che aiutare la coppia non voglia dire separarsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non lo so ultimo, io so che quando qualcosa non quadrava in me, a mio marito *l'ho sempre detto*
> quando non quadrava qualche cosa a mio marito,* lui me l'ha detto *(non so se sempre)
> 
> comunque:
> ...


Le indagini nella coppia vanno bene a) se c'è effettivamente il motivo per farle e b) se sono fatte con un minimo di raziocinio. Perchè quello che dici tu, cioè che sei stata tu a parlare di quando non ti quadrava qualcosa, potrebbe con molta probabilità NON ACCADERE per altre coppie. E comunque c'è una bella differenza tra dirsi che qualcosa non va omettendo che, nel frattempo, si scopiacchia qui e lì, e confessarsi tradimenti in corso.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le indagini nella coppia vanno bene a) se c'è effettivamente il motivo per farle e b) se sono fatte con un minimo di raziocinio. Perchè quello che dici tu, cioè che sei stata tu a parlare di quando non ti quadrava qualcosa, potrebbe con molta probabilità NON ACCADERE per altre coppie. E comunque c'è una bella differenza tra dirsi che qualcosa non va omettendo che, nel frattempo, si scopiacchia qui e lì, e confessarsi tradimenti in corso.



:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì
> ti faccio il mio esempio per farti capire
> 
> quando ho pensato di non essere più innamorata di mio marito, quando ho visto che tante cose del mio matrimonio non andavano più bene per me, io per prima l'ho detto a mio marito


eh, ma è questo il punto, no? Cioè, è a TE che non andavano più bene le cose e dunque TU l'hai detto a tuo marito. In questo caso, è a LUI che le cose (che vede, che sente, che teme accadere) non vanno bene, dunque è LUI che dovrebbe chiedere...se aspetta che sia LEI a lamentare problemi potrebbe diventarci vecchio, no?

Boh, sempre che io abbia capito, io sarei per la vecchia scuola: sono in una relazione (e se ci sto ci credo), vedo qualcosa che non mi torna, mi preoccupa, mi addolora e allora chiedo cosa c'è che non va. Magari è una sensazione sbagliata e parlandone fugo il dubbio. O lei/lui si rende conto di essersi effettivamente allontanata/o, non volontariamente, e torna sui suoi passi...magari è solo stress. Certo, se l'autore del 3D esordisce con: "mi tradisci, zoccola?"...ecco, magari, no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


uhm. Volevo chiedere che lavoro fa adesso ma mi sono resa conto che sarebbe stato indiscreto. Le impronte sul vetro posteriore sono di mani o di piedi? perchè quando noi donne carichiamo la spesa... ci sono dinamiche che voi uomini non conoscete. E l'accesso al pc in orari improponibili... in tua assenza... siamo andati a sfruculiare fra i cookies, eh? Beh... allora conosci anche i siti. Oddio... a me capita di cominciare a scaricare cose poi andare a letto ... e spengo il mattino dopo. Ma effettivamente... il pantalone lasciommi perplessa. Voglio dire, voi uomini siete distrattini... ma se un pantalone non è vostro, immagino che ve ne accorgiate, altra cosa dire diverso da. Quindi devo delimitare la cosa ad un abbinamento sbagliato. Quindi ti fai abbinare il pantalone con la giacca dalla moglie. Solo per questo, 40 scudisciate. Direi che sei andato in paranoia perchè lei ha cambiato lavoro: niente niente avessi la coda di paglia tu?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> [...] perchè quando noi donne carichiamo la spesa... ci sono dinamiche che voi uomini non conoscete [...]
> 
> Quindi ti fai abbinare il pantalone con la giacca dalla moglie. Solo per questo, 40 scudisciate. [...]


:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

due, te ne meriti due di smeraldi. Ora vedo che posso fa' (temo proprio niente) :mrgreen:

PS: infatti. Non posso mai fare quello che vorrei, è un'ingiustizia.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm. Volevo chiedere che lavoro fa adesso ma mi sono resa conto che sarebbe stato indiscreto. Le impronte sul vetro posteriore sono di mani o di piedi? perchè quando noi donne carichiamo la spesa... ci sono dinamiche che voi uomini non conoscete. E l'accesso al pc in orari improponibili... in tua assenza... siamo andati a sfruculiare fra i cookies, eh? Beh... allora conosci anche i siti. Oddio... a me capita di cominciare a scaricare cose poi andare a letto ... e spengo il mattino dopo. *Ma effettivamente... il pantalone lasciommi perplessa. Voglio dire, voi uomini siete distrattini... ma se un pantalone non è vostro, immagino che ve ne accorgiate, altra cosa dire diverso da. Quindi devo delimitare la cosa ad un abbinamento sbagliato. *Quindi ti fai abbinare il pantalone con la giacca dalla moglie. Solo per questo, 40 scudisciate. Direi che sei andato in paranoia perchè lei ha cambiato lavoro: niente niente avessi la coda di paglia tu?


Infatti la cosa del pantalone stanotte temo che non mi farà dormire. E comunque più che i cookies credo sia proprio andato a vedere il registro di sistema per controllare l'ultimo accesso, perchè probabilmente sta tizia avrà pure cancellato la cronologia e pulita la cache. Per le impronte bisogna vedere se sono all'interno o all'esterno del lunotto posteriore, immagino. Ma se sono dalla parte interna è difficile che siano state fatte caricando la spesa, specie se c'è tutto il palmo ritrattato. Vabbè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le indagini nella coppia vanno bene a) se c'è effettivamente il motivo per farle e b) se sono fatte con un minimo di raziocinio. Perchè quello che dici tu, cioè che sei stata tu a parlare di quando non ti quadrava qualcosa, potrebbe con molta probabilità NON ACCADERE per altre coppie. E comunque c'è una bella differenza tra dirsi che qualcosa non va omettendo che, nel frattempo, si scopiacchia qui e lì, e confessarsi tradimenti in corso.


Non nel frattempo, dopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non nel frattempo, dopo.


Nel caso tuo. Nel caso di sto tizio, forse, è adesso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma è questo il punto, no? Cioè, è a TE che non andavano più bene le cose e dunque TU l'hai detto a tuo marito. In questo caso, è a LUI che le cose (che vede, che sente, che teme accadere) non vanno bene, dunque è LUI che dovrebbe chiedere...se aspetta che sia LEI a lamentare problemi potrebbe diventarci vecchio, no?
> 
> Boh, sempre che io abbia capito, io sarei per la vecchia scuola: sono in una relazione (e se ci sto ci credo), vedo qualcosa che non mi torna, mi preoccupa, mi addolora e allora chiedo cosa c'è che non va. Magari è una sensazione sbagliata e parlandone fugo il dubbio. O lei/lui si rende conto di essersi effettivamente allontanata/o, non volontariamente, e torna sui suoi passi...magari è solo stress. Certo, se l'autore del 3D esordisce con: "mi tradisci, zoccola?"...ecco, magari, no.


Eh, ma io ho parlato delle cose che non andavano bene, ma che venivano da me. Che erano imputabili alla mia persona.
A questo non vanno bene cose che per quanto ne sa potrebbero essere delle traveggole.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel caso tuo. Nel caso di sto tizio, forse, è adesso.


Certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo.


Ok, ma se la moglie non dice nulla e si comporta in maniera diversa fino a poco tempo prima, il marito non farebbe forse bene a cercare di vederci più chiaro? Anche perchè il problema del chiedere più o meno direttamente se c'è qualcosa che non va è che, per contro, potrebbe mettere la moglie in guardia nel caso avesse realmente un'altra storia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> due, te ne meriti due di smeraldi. Ora vedo che posso fa' (temo proprio niente) :mrgreen:
> 
> PS: infatti. Non posso mai fare quello che vorrei, è un'ingiustizia.


Tu ridi? ti è mai capitato di sentire il rumore del Grande Rovesciamento Delle Borse Della Spesa quando hai comprato l'olio o il vino rosso? Che si fa? Semplice: si smonta il sedile posteriore ed applicando una mano a sostegno su lunotto posteriore si ripesca tutta la spesa ravanando con l'altra mano. Perchè se apri il baule è un'ecatombe. Ma che vuoi che ne sappia un uomo? quelli al massimo caricano la cassiera... quando  va bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu ridi? ti è mai capitato di sentire il rumore del Grande Rovesciamento Delle Borse Della Spesa quando hai comprato l'olio o il vino rosso? Che si fa? Semplice: si smonta il sedile posteriore ed applicando una mano a sostegno su lunotto posteriore si ripesca tutta la spesa ravanando con l'altra mano. Perchè se apri il baule è un'ecatombe. Ma che vuoi che ne sappia un uomo? quelli al massimo caricano la cassiera... quando va bene:mrgreen:


Va bene, va bene. E per la cronaca a me non s'è mai rovesciato nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene, va bene. E per la cronaca a me non s'è mai rovesciato nulla.


...purtroppo neanche la cassiera. Lo sappiamo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...purtroppo neanche la cassiera. Lo sappiamo:mrgreen:


Macchè sai. Shhh, zitta un po'. Che è tutto sto casino? Stai buona.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...purtroppo neanche la cassiera. Lo sappiamo:mrgreen:





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

basta, mi sto sentendo male


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma è questo il punto, no? Cioè, è a TE che non andavano più bene le cose e dunque TU l'hai detto a tuo marito. In questo caso, è a LUI che le cose (che vede, che sente, che teme accadere) non vanno bene, dunque è LUI che dovrebbe chiedere...se aspetta che sia LEI a lamentare problemi potrebbe diventarci vecchio, no?
> 
> Boh, sempre che io abbia capito, io sarei per la vecchia scuola: sono in una relazione (e se ci sto ci credo), vedo qualcosa che non mi torna, mi preoccupa, mi addolora e allora chiedo cosa c'è che non va. Magari è una sensazione sbagliata e parlandone fugo il dubbio. O lei/lui si rende conto di essersi effettivamente allontanata/o, non volontariamente, e torna sui suoi passi...magari è solo stress. Certo, se l'autore del 3D esordisce con: "mi tradisci, zoccola?"...ecco, magari, no.


Quoto, ma non posso approvarti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Quoto, ma non posso approvarti.


scusate... ma non sto leggendo che questa frase e francamente è piuttosto bizzarra ...
una volta che si esprime il consenso con le proprie impressioni  che cazzarola ve ne frega del punticino.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate... ma non sto leggendo che questa frase e francamente è piuttosto bizzarra ...
> una volta che si esprime il consenso con le proprie impressioni  che cazzarola ve ne frega del punticino.


Parli proprio tu?


----------



## MillePensieri (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate... ma non sto leggendo che questa frase e francamente è piuttosto bizzarra ...
> una volta che si esprime il consenso con le proprie impressioni  che cazzarola ve ne frega del punticino.


non so, ormai ho acquisito questa cosa dai mesi passati qui sul forum. 
in effetti hai ragione.
ti approvo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate... ma non sto leggendo che questa frase e francamente è piuttosto bizzarra ...
> una volta che si esprime il consenso con le proprie impressioni  che cazzarola ve ne frega del punticino.



beh, io spesso la scrivo perché quotare o approvare può avere vari livelli di apprezzamento, e lo smeraldo è il massimo. Spesso, però, non lo si può ancora dare o ridare a quella persona. Dunque lo scrivo, intendendo: "mi piace proprio molto, il tuo intervento, da smeraldo, ma ora proprio non posso". Non mi sembra strano farlo, visto che comunque quando approvo col verde o disapprovo col rosso comunque in genere lo dico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, ma se la moglie non dice nulla e si comporta in maniera diversa fino a poco tempo prima, il marito non farebbe forse bene a cercare di vederci più chiaro? Anche perchè il problema del chiedere più o meno direttamente se c'è qualcosa che non va è che, per contro, potrebbe mettere la moglie in guardia nel caso avesse realmente un'altra storia.


Certo, se per vederci più chiaro intendi creare un momento di serenità in cui fare una disamina condivisa di varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non so, ormai ho acquisito questa cosa dai mesi passati qui sul forum.
> in effetti hai ragione.
> ti approvo.


son contenta:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, se per vederci più chiaro intendi creare un momento di serenità in cui fare una disamina condivisa di varie ed eventuali.


Ma anche non condivisa. Intendo dire che se so che hai una tresca, magari la disanima
condovisa la faccio un po' meglio. Un po'.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma anche non condivisa. Intendo dire che se so che hai una tresca, magari la disanima
> condovisa la faccio un po' meglio. Un po'.


Ho capito dove sta l'inghippo.
Hai perfettamente ragione, se la tresca è avviata, esiste, è in atto, metterla sul piatto è cosa buona e giusta.
Nei miei interventi ho continuato a riferirmi a una ipotetica situazione in cui i sospetti di lui non fossero fondati.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma è questo il punto, no? Cioè, è a TE che non andavano più bene le cose e dunque TU l'hai detto a tuo marito. In questo caso, è a LUI che le cose (che vede, che sente, che teme accadere) non vanno bene, dunque è LUI che dovrebbe chiedere...se aspetta che sia LEI a lamentare problemi potrebbe diventarci vecchio, no?





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Boh, sempre che io abbia capito, io sarei per la vecchia scuola: sono in una relazione (e se ci sto ci credo), vedo qualcosa che non mi torna, mi preoccupa, mi addolora e allora chiedo cosa c'è che non va. Magari è una sensazione sbagliata e parlandone fugo il dubbio. O lei/lui si rende conto di essersi effettivamente allontanata/o, non volontariamente, e torna sui suoi passi...magari è solo stress. Certo, se l'autore del 3D esordisce con: "mi tradisci, zoccola?"...ecco, magari, no.



Il mio pensiero sul rosso è, elimina il maiuscolo e metti il minuscolo, sono una coppia, e coppia implica situazioni emozionali dove la possessione in un rapporto d'amore normale e maturo non implica la possessione, ma l'amore soltanto.  Sto ironizzando eh, capisco che il maiuscolo è per dare importanza a LEI E LUI, sono persone no? :mrgreen:


Per il resto sono d'accordo, è più o meno la stessa cosa che ho scritto io, cioè, ci sono modi e maniere per impostare dei discorsi e discuterli.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho capito dove sta l'inghippo.
> Hai perfettamente ragione, se la tresca è avviata, esiste, è in atto, metterla sul piatto è cosa buona e giusta.
> Nei miei interventi ho continuato a riferirmi a una ipotetica situazione in cui i sospetti di lui non fossero fondati.


Io invece lo davo per possibilissimo, anche perchè questa cosa dei pantaloni non mi convince (...).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io invece lo davo per possibilissimo, anche perchè *questa cosa dei pantaloni* non mi convince (...).



a proposito
hai dormito stanotte? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a proposito
> hai dormito stanotte? :mrgreen:


Ovviamente no.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu ridi? ti è mai capitato di sentire il rumore del Grande Rovesciamento Delle Borse Della Spesa quando hai comprato l'olio o il vino rosso? Che si fa? Semplice: si smonta il sedile posteriore ed applicando una mano a sostegno su lunotto posteriore si ripesca tutta la spesa ravanando con l'altra mano. Perchè se apri il baule è un'ecatombe. Ma che vuoi che ne sappia un uomo? quelli al massimo caricano la cassiera... quando va bene:mrgreen:


sarà che a noi, uomini che fanno la spesa, ste cose non succedono mai??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà che a noi, uomini che fanno la spesa, ste cose non succedono mai??? :mrgreen:


il motivo è noto. Se siete soli comprate vivande bastevoli per 12 ore... da passare sul divano. E la birra in lattina... o tutta la cassa, che non si rovescia. E tornate a casa senza olio. La famosa domanda: 'ma non puoi usare quello di semi?' mica l'ha coniata una donna. Mi è venuto in mente che devo bloggare la mia ultima avventura al super.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il motivo è noto. Se siete soli comprate vivande bastevoli per 12 ore... da passare sul divano. E la birra in lattina... o tutta la cassa, che non si rovescia. E tornate a casa senza olio. La famosa domanda: 'ma non puoi usare quello di semi?' mica l'ha coniata una donna. Mi è venuto in mente che devo bloggare la mia ultima avventura al super.



In genere la spesa in casa la faccio io, eh. E la birra, quando la compro, spesso è pure in bottiglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il motivo è noto. Se siete soli comprate vivande bastevoli per 12 ore... da passare sul divano. E la birra in lattina... o tutta la cassa, che non si rovescia. E tornate a casa senza olio. La famosa domanda: 'ma non puoi usare quello di semi?' mica l'ha coniata una donna. Mi è venuto in mente che* devo bloggare la mia ultima avventura al super*.



attendo con ansia


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere la spesa in casa la faccio io, eh. E la birra, quando la compro, spesso è pure in bottiglia.



I soldi chi te li da? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In genere la spesa in casa la faccio io, eh. E la birra, quando la compro, spesso è pure in bottiglia.



ciao Joey..ma siete tutti bravi leggo..io da solo non l'ho mai fatta,oppure la faccio se sono solo a casa,odio la coop e il conad,e le file,quindi provvede quella Santa Donna che mi sopporta da mo...fa'tutta da sola,da sempre...

se come me ami la birra..ti faccio''gola''..ieri l'altro ho ''sconfinato''unendo utile al dilettevole..osujsko e karlovacko...qua'non arrivano purtroppo,non dirmi che non  le conosci.........


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Joey..ma siete tutti bravi leggo..io da solo non l'ho mai fatta,oppure la faccio se sono solo a casa,odio la coop e il conad,e le file,quindi provvede quella Santa Donna che mi sopporta da mo...fa'tutta da sola,da sempre...
> 
> se come me ami la birra..ti faccio''gola''..ieri l'altro ho ''sconfinato''unendo utile al dilettevole..osujsko e karlovacko...qua'non arrivano purtroppo,non dirmi che non le conosci.........


No micione, di birre non ci capisco un cazzo di nulla tranne che a volte compro una birra belga prodotta, pare, con i metodi che usavano i monaci trappisti. Si chiama Leffe ed è molto buona, almeno per me.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Joey..ma siete tutti bravi leggo..io da solo non l'ho mai fatta,oppure la faccio se sono solo a casa,odio la coop e il conad,e le file,quindi provvede quella Santa Donna che mi sopporta da mo...fa'tutta da sola,da sempre...
> 
> se come me ami la birra..ti faccio''gola''..ieri l'altro ho ''sconfinato''unendo utile al dilettevole..osujsko e karlovacko...qua'non arrivano purtroppo,non dirmi che non  le conosci.........



Nahhhhhh! devi frequentare le coop, le conad, sai le cassiere.... 

Scusa j non ho resistito. :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhhhh! devi frequentare le coop, le conad, sai le cassiere....
> 
> Scusa j non ho resistito. :rotfl:


le cassiere non fanno per me,senza offesa per la categoria,io miro a ben piu'in alto..poi caro mio,sono quasi sistemato..stavolta spero per un bel pezzo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *le cassiere non fanno per me,senza offesa per la categoria,io miro a ben piu'in alto..*poi caro mio,sono quasi sistemato..stavolta spero per un bel pezzo.


In che senso, micio? Usi il redditometro quando devi trovartene una?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In che senso, micio? Usi il redditometro quando devi trovartene una?


nel senso della cultura amico mio...mi trovo bene con chi e'dello stesso livello socio culturale..non socio economico..ma dipende sai..la prossima che vedro',manco so che lavoro faccia.speriamo bene...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il motivo è noto. Se siete soli comprate vivande bastevoli per 12 ore... da passare sul divano. E la birra in lattina... o tutta la cassa, che non si rovescia. E tornate a casa senza olio. La famosa domanda: 'ma non puoi usare quello di semi?' mica l'ha coniata una donna. Mi è venuto in mente che devo bloggare la mia ultima avventura al super.


Non facciamo di un erba un fascio. Per favore.

Io compro tutto con attenzione al rapporto qualità/prezzo e di birra ne compro giusto un paio di bottiglie. Mi gonfia troppo.
Per me solo olio extravergine. Me lo faccio arrivare dalla Puglia. Lo pago 1/10 e vale 10 volte. 

Ho insegnato io a fare la spesa alla mamma di mia figlia... tzè!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> nel senso della cultura amico mio...mi trovo bene con chi e'dello stesso livello socio culturale..non socio economico


Ma tu pensi che le cassiere siano una manica di analfabete? Cioè, meglio, tu discrimini la cultura in base alle categorie sociali?


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non facciamo di un erba un fascio. Per favore.
> 
> Io compro tutto con attenzione al rapporto qualità/prezzo e di birra ne compro giusto un paio di bottiglie. Mi gonfia troppo.
> Per me solo olio extravergine. Me lo faccio arrivare dalla Puglia. Lo pago 1/10 e vale 10 volte.
> ...


e il mangiare per i gatti?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> le cassiere non fanno per me,senza offesa per la categoria,io miro a ben piu'in alto..poi caro mio,sono quasi sistemato..stavolta spero per un bel pezzo.




:up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e il mangiare per i gatti?


me lo cucino da solo :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

*ma Eusebio...*

è sparito lasciandoci il mistero dei pantaloni?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è sparito lasciandoci il mistero dei pantaloni?


Starà investigando alla grandissima.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è sparito lasciandoci il mistero dei pantaloni?


:mrgreen::mrgreen: colpa vostra che andate sempre OT. :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che le cassiere siano una manica di analfabete? Cioè, meglio, *tu discrimini la cultura in base alle categorie sociali?*


*

*


evito di commentare....



evito.




siamo alle solite lothar....



e quando fai così m i fai incazzare....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: colpa vostra che andate sempre OT. :mrgreen:


tu no eh??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Senza offesa per Eusebio, ma secondo voi Eusebio, è il suo nome?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> tu no eh??? :mrgreen:


:up: Io no! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu pensi che le cassiere siano una manica di analfabete? Cioè, meglio, tu discrimini la cultura in base alle categorie sociali?


al contrario...ne conosco e ne ho come amiche..ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

*secondo*

me pensa che sia qualcuno che lavori al supermercato, altrimenti noi, anzi voi, il consiglio della spesa ......... etc, speriamo abbia capito. 

però in questi super, le cassiere spesso sono proprio bone. Io vado più terra terra del micione, anche se non è accultura ......, ma come si fa ad acchiapparne una?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> me pensa che sia qualcuno che lavori al supermercato, altrimenti noi, anzi voi, il consiglio della spesa ......... etc, speriamo abbia capito.
> 
> però in questi super, le cassiere spesso sono proprio bone. Io vado più terra terra del micione, anche se non è accultura ......, ma come si fa ad acchiapparne una?



Chiedi consiglio in un forum, no? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario...ne conosco e ne ho come amiche..ci mancherebbe altro


E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai che la cassiera che mi bombo attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al contrario...ne conosco e ne ho come amiche..ci mancherebbe altro



Lasciali perdere, sono tutti invidiosi Lothar. 


Mi raccomando, tu devi stare attento soltanto al conte...... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiedi consiglio in un forum, no? :mrgreen:


sì, ma in un altro. :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero sul rosso è, elimina il maiuscolo e metti il minuscolo, sono una coppia, e coppia implica situazioni emozionali dove la possessione in un rapporto d'amore normale e maturo non implica la possessione, ma l'amore soltanto.  Sto ironizzando eh, capisco che il maiuscolo è per dare importanza a LEI E LUI, sono persone no? :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Per il resto sono d'accordo, è più o meno la stessa cosa che ho scritto io, cioè, ci sono modi e maniere per impostare dei discorsi e discuterli.




sì, però rimane un fatto Ultimo, e ti prego, non offenderti, o per lo meno non offenderti più di quanto tu non abbia già fatto (che poco non è): non capisci quasi niente di quel che scrivo. Davvero JB non ha torto. 
In questo caso, rispondevo a Chiara e distinguere Lui e Lei (nel senso di persona A e persona B) era necessario per farlo. Ma non ce la fai proprio, eh. E poi, ma ti sei preso una fissa con me? (Santo) cielo, piccarsi è un conto (anche se sarebbe tanto meglio di no), ma incancrenirsi è patologico...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai che la cassiera che mi bombo attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?



Raccontaci!! minchia entri qua chiedi consigli! ora te la bomboli! e non dici nulla!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ma in un altro. :mrgreen:



Uhmm! no! eventualmente diGiamgli di cercare ... nella ricerca avanzata...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> attendo con ansia


idem :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> me pensa che sia qualcuno che lavori al supermercato, altrimenti noi, anzi voi, il consiglio della spesa ......... etc, speriamo abbia capito.
> 
> però in questi super, le cassiere spesso sono proprio bone. Io vado più terra terra del micione, anche se non è accultura ......, ma come si fa ad acchiapparne una?



e'impossibile Lui...ben difficilmente arrivi da solo alla cassa,e l'ultima cosa a cui pensano lavorando sei tu..a prescindere.Poi sono abituate..di invorniti che ci provano e che non sono in grado il mondo e'pieno...la devi''beccare''fuori dalla cassa,allora si..

poi non e'questione di terra terra..ma di abitudine..


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, però rimane un fatto Ultimo, e ti prego, non offenderti, o per lo meno non offenderti più di quanto tu non abbia già fatto (che poco non è): non capisci quasi niente di quel che scrivo. Davvero JB non ha torto.
> In questo caso, rispondevo a Chiara e distinguere Lui e Lei (nel senso di persona A e persona B) era necessario per farlo. Ma non ce la fai proprio, eh. E poi, ma ti sei preso una fissa con me? (Santo) cielo, piccarsi è un conto (anche se sarebbe tanto meglio di no), ma incancrenirsi è patologico...



Si.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai che la cassiera che mi bombo attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?




a casa sua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'impossibile Lui...ben difficilmente arrivi da solo alla cassa,e l'ultima cosa a cui pensano lavorando sei tu..a prescindere.Poi sono abituate..di invorniti che ci provano e che non sono in grado il mondo e'pieno...la devi''beccare''fuori dalla cassa,allora si..
> 
> poi non e'questione di terra terra..ma di abitudine..


Ma di abitudine a che? Stavolta non ti capisco. E' il griffato che ti ingrifa, Lotharone?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a casa sua.



Sicura?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si.



accento, please. E comunque si vede :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a casa sua.


Madonna.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> accento, please. E comunque si vede :mrgreen:



Non lo trovo.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai che la cassiera che mi bombo attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?



Joey..vuoi una graffiata sul muso o preferisci la sindrome di Tebe???(sei mesi di astinenza all'anno...)...equivoco grande....figurati che mi frega dei titoli,io frequento tutti,senza distinzione.Ma qui'non parlo di amica..ma di ''amica''..con la quale quando abbiamo''finito'',ci deve essere altro.

Pace??


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'impossibile Lui...ben difficilmente arrivi da solo alla cassa,e l'ultima cosa a cui *pensano lavorando sei tu..a prescindere*.Poi sono abituate..di invorniti che ci provano e che non sono in grado il mondo e'pieno...la devi''beccare''fuori dalla cassa,allora si..
> 
> poi non e'questione di terra terra..ma di abitudine..


Eh no.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'impossibile Lui...ben difficilmente arrivi da solo alla cassa,e l'ultima cosa a cui pensano lavorando sei tu..a prescindere.Poi sono abituate..di invorniti che ci provano e che non sono in grado il mondo e'pieno...la devi''beccare''fuori dalla cassa,allora si..
> 
> poi non e'questione di terra terra..ma di abitudine..



sono d'accordo in parte, ma non contraddico il tuo SOMMO pensiero in merito.

però, permettimi, nel mentre che te la BOMBI, ormai si dice così, che fai ti metti a parlare d'arte spettacolo politica, non so, magari dopo quando la vuoi scaricare allora ti cerchi la scusa, "sai il mio o tuo livello culturale non combaciano etc etc"


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Joey..vuoi una graffiata sul muso o preferisci la sindrome di Tebe???(sei mesi di astinenza all'anno...)...equivoco grande....figurati che mi frega dei titoli,io frequento tutti,senza distinzione.Ma qui'non parlo di amica..ma di ''amica''..con la quale quando abbiamo''finito'',ci deve essere altro.
> 
> Pace??



non ho capito un cazzo...

davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> sono d'accordo in parte, ma non contraddico il tuo SOMMO pensiero in merito.
> 
> però, permettimi, nel mentre che te la BOMBI, ormai si dice così, che fai ti metti a parlare d'arte spettacolo politica, non so, magari dopo quando la vuoi scaricare allora ti cerchi la scusa, "sai il mio o tuo livello culturale non combaciano etc etc"



Domandi a J di parlarci delle bombole, io ero rimasto indietro.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito un cazzo...
> 
> davvero.


almeno non dirlo.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito un cazzo...
> 
> davvero.


.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non ho capito un cazzo...
> 
> davvero.



J adesso bombola con la cassiera, credo.

Lothar ha finito una storia e va oltre le cassiere, va in alto ma ancora non sa bene dove e come.

Ok ?


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Domandi a J di parlarci delle bombole, io ero rimasto indietro.


non è bombola è Bombi, da bombare o forse bombire: aspè che cerco, mi pare sia incoativo, aspè.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non è bombola è Bombi, da bombare o forse bombire: aspè che cerco, mi pare sia incoativo, aspè.



Io nel frattempo cerco incoativo.

Ma tu bombi ogni tanto ?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Joey..vuoi una graffiata sul muso o preferisci la sindrome di Tebe???(sei mesi di astinenza all'anno...)...equivoco grande....figurati che mi frega dei titoli,io frequento tutti,senza distinzione.Ma qui'non parlo di amica..ma di ''amica''..con la quale quando abbiamo''finito'',ci deve essere altro.
> 
> Pace??


Ho capito, ma tu dovresti un attimo sforzarti e afferrare il concetto che prima di essere il lavoro che svolgono le persone sono individui, ed ogni individuo fa storia a sè. Cioè, se io trovassi una con cui non riesco a parlare per questioni di cultura probabilmente non ci sarebbe neanche un poi, sta tranquillo, ma questo ti posso assicurare che potrebbe capitare con una che fa qualsiasi tipo di mestiere.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non è bombola è Bombi, da bombare o forse bombire: aspè che cerco, *mi pare sia incoativo*, aspè.



:risata: grande!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J adesso bombola con la cassiera, credo.
> 
> Lothar ha finito una storia e va oltre le cassiere, va in alto ma ancora non sa bene dove e come.
> 
> Ok ?



che michia dicesti compare????....nessuna delle precedenti era cassiera..e la ''futura'per ora e'un nome,un cell,e una voce..e ti diro'di piu'se lei non me lo dira',io che lavoro faccia non lo chiedero'.meno si sa'e meglio per tutti..anche perche'qua'un alce c'e'..quindi ocio...


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> almeno non dirlo.



cosa che non ho capito....

?...


lui può dire che una cassiera ha un livello socio-culturale basso...e io non posso dire di non capire...
allora la fruttivendola?


comunque basta la smetto è meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma tu dovresti un attimo sforzarti e afferrare il concetto che prima di essere il lavoro che svolgono le persone sono individui, ed ogni individuo fa storia a sè. Cioè, se io trovassi una con cui non riesco a parlare per questioni di cultura probabilmente non ci sarebbe neanche un poi, sta tranquillo, ma questo ti posso assicurare che potrebbe capitare con una che fa qualsiasi tipo di mestiere.



Cioè ma sei convinto? stai scrivendo a lothar queste cose? ma dico sei serio o cosa? ma pensi che Lothar stia la a domandarsi cosa c'è dietro la tizia? mah.. io credo che lothar guardi altre cose. Lothar sbaglio ?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè ma sei convinto? stai scrivendo a lothar queste cose? ma dico sei serio o cosa? ma pensi che Lothar stia la a domandarsi cosa c'è dietro la tizia? mah.. io credo che lothar guardi altre cose. Lothar sbaglio ?


Sto scrivendo a Lothar tentando di spiegargli che l'equazione "lavoro x = scarsa cultura" è una minchiata.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che michia dicesti compare????....nessuna delle precedenti era cassiera..e la ''futura'per ora e'un nome,un cell,e una voce..e ti diro'di piu'se lei non me lo dira',io che lavoro faccia non lo chiedero'.meno si sa'e meglio per tutti..anche perche'qua'un alce c'e'..quindi ocio...


:mrgreen: mi hai fatto morire dal ridere con "che minchia dicesti compare", No lothar la cassiera se la bomba Joey non tu, capito ora?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sto scrivendo a Lothar tentando di spiegargli che l'equazione "lavoro x = scarsa cultura" è una minchiata.



Ma ti ha già risposto un'ora fa!! sveglia!!


----------



## Gian (22 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se la vuoi bene, la prendi di parte, dicendo che la devi parlare e racconti delle tue sensazioni e preoccupazioni. Se la conosci bene, capisci se ti racconta la verità. Se non la conosci bene, non c'è modo per saperlo con assoluta certezza, se non coglierla in flagrante.



non sono d'accordo.
non ammetterà nulla e se non ha fatto nulla (può trattarsi
di un tuo errore) cosa dovrebbe poi ammettere.
osservala con grande attenzione e coglila in flagrante
se flagranza c'è o esiste. altrimenti sono solo sospetti che non conducono da nessuna parte.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma ti ha già risposto un'ora fa!! sveglia!!



Ma che cazzo mi ha risposto? Scemo di guerra, questo mi ha risposto:



> Ma qui'non parlo di amica..ma di ''amica''..con la quale quando abbiamo''finito'',ci deve essere altro.


Capito, stordito? Vuol dire che evita le cassiere, o le contadine, o le operaie, o sailcazzo perchè è convinto dentro alla sua testolina gattina che non potrebbe parlarci di nulla perchè culturalmente inferiori a lui il che, detto tra noi, non solo è una fesseria ma è anche irritante da leggere.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cioè ma sei convinto? stai scrivendo a lothar queste cose? ma dico sei serio o cosa? ma pensi che Lothar stia la a domandarsi cosa c'è dietro la tizia? mah.. io credo che lothar guardi altre cose. Lothar sbaglio ?



senti invornito..non hai capito niente..per tua norma io ho appena finito telefonata di 20 minuti con ex,,abbiamo  parlato persino delle elezioni, e l'ho convinta tra l'altro a votare come dico io..le ho raccontato dove sono stato fino a ieri,e tantissime altre cose..gran donna..anzi grandissima.
Il rapporto e'anche questo...mica c'e'solo il sesso....capito mi hai??


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J adesso bombola con la cassiera, credo.
> 
> Lothar ha finito una storia e va oltre le cassiere, *va in alto ma ancora non sa bene dove e come.
> 
> *Ok ?


Hostess?? 
:mrgreen:



lothar57 ha detto:


> senti invornito..non hai capito niente..per tua norma io ho appena finito telefonata di 20 minuti con ex,,abbiamo parlato persino delle elezioni, e* l'ho convinta tra l'altro a votare come dico io*..le ho raccontato dove sono stato fino a ieri,e tantissime altre cose..gran donna..anzi grandissima.
> Il rapporto e'anche questo...mica c'e'solo il sesso....capito mi hai??




evviva le cassiere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti invornito..non hai capito niente..per tua norma io ho appena finito telefonata di 20 minuti con ex,,abbiamo parlato persino delle elezioni, e l'ho convinta tra l'altro a votare come dico io..le ho raccontato dove sono stato fino a ieri,e tantissime altre cose..gran donna..anzi grandissima.
> Il rapporto e'anche questo...mica c'e'solo il sesso....capito mi hai??


E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, se cambia voto dopo una telefonata. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, se cambia voto dopo una telefonata. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
> Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.


Quotone

non posso approvare


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, *se cambia voto dopo una telefonata*. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
> Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.


E bisognerebbe pure vedere in che senso lo ha cambiato, peraltro.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, se cambia voto dopo una telefonata. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
> Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.



Eh ma sono seri eh! uno con la cassiera che bombola e vuole altro, e l'altro idem con l'opzione del voto. Dico ma che ti impenni a fare sbri? :mrgreen: 

E lasciali fare su. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti invornito..non hai capito niente..per tua norma io ho appena finito telefonata di 20 minuti con ex,,abbiamo  parlato persino delle elezioni, e l'ho convinta tra l'altro a votare come dico io..le ho raccontato dove sono stato fino a ieri,e tantissime altre cose..gran donna..anzi grandissima.
> Il rapporto e'anche questo...mica c'e'solo il sesso....capito mi hai??



Yes.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Hostess??
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...



Razzista! maschilista, e sei pure vegetariano! e detto ciò


Tump!:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, se cambia voto dopo una telefonata. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
> Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.



quoto!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo mi ha risposto? Scemo di guerra, questo mi ha risposto:
> 
> 
> 
> Capito, stordito? Vuol dire che evita le cassiere, o le contadine, o le operaie, o sailcazzo perchè è convinto dentro alla sua testolina gattina che non potrebbe parlarci di nulla perchè culturalmente inferiori a lui il che, detto tra noi, non solo è una fesseria ma è anche irritante da leggere.



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Calmati dai!!!  pare che non bombili da secoli! e che è!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E mizzica che donna di cultura deve essere, se cambia voto dopo una telefonata. Seppure la tua. Quindi le vuoi ferrate in geografia Lotharone?
> Lothar.... molla il colpo, stai dicendo una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra. Ci sono cassiere che hanno dei master, e delle 'signore' che sanno solo quello che c'è scritto su novella 2000. Ecco perchè poi cambiano velocemente indirizzo di voto.


mi sa che state montando un caso del casso...ti ribadisco che la prossima puo'essere,primario o infermiera.non me ne frega un bel niente,non chiedero'nulla....io dicevo in generale..l'approccio mi viene meglio con alcune invece che con altre..et capeee???
poi ho spostato poco piu'in la'il voto sua e della famiglia..banalissima cosa...poi Sbri tu manco immagini chi sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sa che state montando un caso del casso...ti ribadisco che la prossima puo'essere,primario o infermiera.non me ne frega un bel niente,non chiedero'nulla....io dicevo in generale..l'approccio mi viene meglio con alcune invece che con altre..et capeee???
> poi ho spostato poco piu'in la'il voto sua e della famiglia..banalissima cosa...poi Sbri tu manco immagini chi sia.


L'approccio ti viene meglio in chat, diciamo. E ci credo pure.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi sa che state montando un caso del casso...ti ribadisco che la prossima puo'essere,primario o infermiera.non me ne frega un bel niente,non chiedero'nulla....io dicevo in generale..l'approccio mi viene meglio con alcune invece che con altre..et capeee???
> poi ho spostato poco piu'in la'il voto sua e della famiglia..banalissima cosa...poi Sbri tu manco immagini chi sia.



Caro compare, come tu hai capito male quello che io ti scrivevo, gli altri hanno capito bene quello che tu hai scritto. 

Anche se originariamente ti stavo quotando, tu sei andato oltre non capendo una bombola.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Razzista! maschilista, e sei pure vegetariano! e detto ciò
> 
> 
> Tump!:mrgreen::rotfl:


Pensa che la mamma di mia figlia quando l'ho conosciuta faceva la Hostess d'aria... e GranSesso è parrucchiera. 

Non ho mai valutato le persone per stato sociale. Lavorando in banca ti assicuro che conosco tante signorine alto locate bocconiane che non sanno manco coniugare un condizionale in modo corretto.

Si sono Vegetariano. :up:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Pensa che la mamma di mia figlia quando l'ho conosciuta faceva la Hostess d'aria... e GranSesso è parrucchiera.
> 
> Non ho mai valutato le persone per stato sociale. Lavorando in banca ti assicuro che conosco tante signorine alto locate bocconiane che non sanno manco coniugare un condizionale in modo corretto.
> 
> Si sono Vegetariano.



Ma figurati se mi metto a guardare queste cose io, a me piace sorridere ridere e scherzare, quando c'è da essere seri lo sono e non sarà un condizionale mio o degli altri a farmi cambiare opinione su un concetto valido.

Per il vegetariano sai bene che scherzo, no? manco a dirlo direi, ne a rispondere. :up:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Hostess?? *
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Se lo becca la moglie anche più in alto :angelo::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lo becca la moglie anche più in alto :angelo::mrgreen:



:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se mi metto a guardare queste cose io, a me piace sorridere ridere e scherzare, quando c'è da essere seri lo sono e non sarà un condizionale mio o degli altri a farmi cambiare opinione su un concetto valido.


Non ci posso fare nulla. Sono fissato con l' Italiano. Quello vero però! Accademia della crusca a parte. 

Poi, in generale, cultura, conoscenza ed intelligenza vanno a braccetto. Non sempre eh?!... spesso.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per il vegetariano sai bene che scherzo, no? manco a dirlo direi, ne a rispondere. :up:



:mrgreen::mrgreen:




lunapiena ha detto:


> Se lo becca la moglie anche più in alto :angelo::mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-1mfNL9urI


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'approccio ti viene meglio in chat, diciamo. E ci credo pure.


Adesso si è capito. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa che non ho capito....
> 
> ?...
> 
> ...


la fruttivendola è avvantagiata, per via della merce venduta.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'approccio ti viene meglio in chat, diciamo. E ci credo pure.


oggi parliamo due lingue diverse...l'approccio in chat non l'ho mai fatto.Io .lascio''succosa''email al nick che mi attira..la chat e'roba da invorniti...e ti diro'che il bello arriva alla prima telefonata,perche'le stupisco,sono abituate a poveri cristi che non  spiccicano parola,invece li'sarei falso modesto a non scriverlo,ci so fare eccome...capito??


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ci posso fare nulla. Sono fissato con l' Italiano. Quello vero però! Accademia della crusca a parte.
> 
> Poi, in generale, cultura, conoscenza ed intelligenza vanno a braccetto. Non sempre eh?!... spesso.
> 
> ...



a parte che un felino vegetariano non si puo'leggere..ti sconsiglio di venire qua'...sai che un documentario della BBC ha scoperto che vegetariano,in questa citta' ,significhi ''malattia esotica sconosciuta''...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oggi parliamo due lingue diverse...l'approccio in chat non l'ho mai fatto.*Io .lascio''succosa''email al nick che mi attira*..la chat e'roba da invorniti...e ti diro'che il bello arriva alla prima telefonata,perche'le stupisco,sono abituate a poveri cristi che non spiccicano parola,invece li'sarei falso modesto a non scriverlo,ci so fare eccome...capito??


liste di collocamento?? 




lothar57 ha detto:


> a parte che un felino vegetariano non si puo'leggere..ti sconsiglio di venire qua'...sai che un documentario della BBC ha scoperto che vegetariano,in questa citta' ,significhi ''malattia esotica sconosciuta''...


"Qua" dove sarebbe??

Si fa un po fatica ovunque tranne nelle grandi città. Non per altro siamo nei primi 15 paesi la monto per consumo di cadaveri.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non ci posso fare nulla. Sono fissato con l' Italiano. Quello vero però! Accademia della crusca a parte.
> 
> Poi, in generale, cultura, conoscenza ed intelligenza vanno a braccetto. Non sempre eh?!... spesso.
> 
> ...


Si lo penso anch'io.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

però queste cassiere, poverette.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> la fruttivendola è avvantagiata, per via della merce venduta.


ne venderà tanti cetrioli vero?


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> liste di collocamento??
> ...........dai gattaz....che hai capito benissimo
> 
> 
> ...


Bologna e Modena..........e adesso mi maledirai..ma io adoro la fiorentina alla brace..cotta personalmente..ma metterei in galera chi mangia aragoste..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> però queste cassiere, poverette.



ti dirò che quelle che conosco io, ma è sicuramente un caso
sono delle deficienti fatte e finite


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ne venderà tanti cetrioli vero?


oltre a venderli, li maneggia, e poi, le banane dove le metti?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che quelle che conosco io, ma è sicuramente un caso
> sono delle deficienti fatte e finite



Di solito sono bone, almeno questo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> oggi parliamo due lingue diverse...l'approccio in chat non l'ho mai fatto.Io .lascio''succosa''email al nick che mi attira..la chat e'roba da invorniti...e ti diro'che il bello arriva alla prima telefonata,perche'le stupisco,sono abituate a poveri cristi che non spiccicano parola,invece li'sarei falso modesto a non scriverlo,ci so fare eccome...capito??



Si. Intendevo dire in siti fatti apposta per quello.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bologna e Modena..........e adesso mi maledirai..ma io adoro la fiorentina alla brace..cotta personalmente..*ma metterei in galera chi mangia aragoste.*.


Perchè? Ma ai mici non piace il pesce, di solito?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che quelle che conosco io, ma è sicuramente un caso
> sono delle deficienti fatte e finite


E' un caso nella misura in cui è casuale trovare deficienti in altre categorie di lavoratori. O strati sociali.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che quelle che conosco io, ma è sicuramente un caso
> sono delle deficienti fatte e finite


preparati alla zuffa: JB se ne bomba una e tu sai benissimo che lui prima le fa il test e chiede il C.V.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> preparati alla zuffa: JB se ne bomba una e tu sai benissimo che lui prima le fa il test e chiede il C.V.


Chiede che? ma che hai mangiato oggi pasta e libri? :mrgreen: mi piacevi più prima....


----------



## oceansize (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sono certa, data la coerenza che lo contraddistingue, che se lothar incontrasse una cassiera/cameriera/barista veramente bona che gli fa capire che ci sta, lui declinerebbe l'invito.

P.s.: meglio se ci parla al telefono con le tipe, se scrivesse in chat come scrive sul forum io personalmente lo scarichetei dopo 2 frasi


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chiede che? ma che hai mangiato oggi pasta e libri? :mrgreen: mi piacevi più prima....


Curriculum Vitae. chiedi chiarimenti ad AB.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Curriculum Vitae. chiedi chiarimenti ad AB.



AB, mi dai chiarimenti, please....


----------



## Eusebio76 (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ciao! Questa cosa del pantalone scompagnato ci sta mandando ai pazzi. Dunque, lo scenario che mi immagino stamattina: tu che lasci inavvertitamente un completo indossato (tipo il giorno prima) su una sedia in camera, e vai a lavorare (vestito in altro modo, ovviamente). Lei che invita l'amante a casa vostra. Si divertono e fanno tardi, diventa buio, il rischio che tu torni è alto. Lui in tutta fretta si infila un paio di pantaloni _a caso_ (a tua moglie piace una e una sola corporatura). _A caso_ vuol dire che si infila i tuoi pantaloni. Se ne va in fretta. Rimane tua moglie, e rassetta la camera. Mette a posto il completo, che completo non è più.
> 
> Ci sono vicina? Perché se il completo è un ex completo, la risposta già la sai...


Lascio sulla sedia della mia camera da letto il vestito, sto fuori una settimana per lavoro. Tornato non metto più quel vestito perchè sporco, lo infilo nell'armadio aspettando di portarlo in tintoria. Il giorno che lo porto a lavare mi accorgo che il tessuto del pantalone è diverso da quello della giacca (pur essendo entrambi canna di fucile).

Le impronte sono interne ovviamente e sono sui vetri posteriori.

Gli accessi al pc non riguardavano inter ma l'ascolto di musica (che è peggio).

Per il momento ho deciso di non condividere per non farla mettere sulla difensiva, vorrei controllarla e se dovessero esistere i presupposti coglierla in flagranza. Il pensiero di controllarla non mi fa sentire in colpa


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lascio sulla sedia della mia camera da letto il vestito, sto fuori una settimana per lavoro. Tornato non metto più quel vestito perchè sporco, lo infilo nell'armadio aspettando di portarlo in tintoria. Il giorno che lo porto a lavare mi accorgo che il *tessuto del pantalone è diverso da quello della giacca *(pur essendo entrambi canna di fucile).
> 
> Le impronte sono interne ovviamente e sono sui vetri posteriori.
> 
> ...


sui pantaloni....avrà sbagliato la tintoria in precedenza???....
scusa una donna sola in casa che asconta musica no?....
io lo faccio sempre


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bologna e Modena..........e adesso mi maledirai..ma io adoro la fiorentina alla brace..cotta personalmente..ma metterei in galera chi mangia aragoste..


Non ti maledico. Non sono uno di quelli che rompe i maroni agli altri. Al massimo cerco di farla evitare a mia figlia per motivi di salute. Ma tanto tra Asilo e Parenti la mangia tutti i giorni lo stesso. Purtroppo.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè? Ma ai mici non piace il pesce, di solito?



certo Joey..ma il pensiero che le buttino vive nell'acqua bollente...anche mi hanno raccontato che in veneto fanno anche peggio con i granchi


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo Joey..ma il pensiero che le buttino vive nell'acqua bollente...anche mi hanno raccontato che in veneto fanno anche peggio con i granchi


Eh, ma è un attimo. A volte, comunque, gli s'infila una lama in mezzo agli occhi e muoiono davvero all'istante. Ma poi, scusa, ma sai come ammazzano il maiale, no? Lo appendono e gli tagliano la gola, e ti assicuro che non muore mica immediatamente. E però lo mangi lo stesso.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è un attimo. A volte, comunque, gli s'infila una lama in mezzo agli occhi e muoiono davvero all'istante. Ma poi, scusa, ma sai come ammazzano il maiale, no? Lo appendono e gli tagliano la gola, e ti assicuro che non muore mica immediatamente. E però lo mangi lo stesso.




occhiverdi avrà avuto un infarto......



:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> occhiverdi avrà avuto un infarto......
> 
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


ma lui è un gatto non un maiale.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai *che la cassiera che mi bombo *attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?


ma per _bombare _la cultura a che vi serve?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> *Lascio sulla sedia della mia camera da letto il vestito, sto fuori una settimana per lavoro. Tornato non metto più quel vestito perchè sporco, lo infilo nell'armadio aspettando di portarlo in tintoria. Il giorno che lo porto a lavare mi accorgo che il tessuto del pantalone è diverso da quello della giacca *(pur essendo entrambi canna di fucile).
> 
> Le impronte sono interne ovviamente e sono sui vetri posteriori.
> 
> ...


ehm. Quindi cosa dovrebbe essere successo? pensi che tua moglie faccia provare i tuoi abiti sporchi all'amante? Una specie di giochino erotico?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per _bombare _la cultura a che vi serve?


nel frattempo si ripassano bucoliche e georgiche, che razza di domande! Se non sai le cose, stai zitta!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nel frattempo si ripassano bucoliche e georgiche, che razza di domande! Se non sai le cose, stai zitta!
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


solo perché non so cosa sia una bang band non vuol dire che non mi applichi:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lascio sulla sedia della mia camera da letto il vestito, sto fuori una settimana per lavoro. Tornato non metto più quel vestito perchè sporco, lo infilo nell'armadio aspettando di portarlo in tintoria. Il giorno che lo porto a lavare mi accorgo che il tessuto del pantalone è diverso da quello della giacca (pur essendo entrambi canna di fucile).
> 
> Le impronte sono interne ovviamente e sono sui vetri posteriori.
> 
> ...


Secondo te sono i pantaloni che non sono tuoi o la giacca?
Ti accorgerai indossandoli quale dei due non ti appartiene o no?
Poi non ci vedo niente di male nel chiedere spiegazioni sul completo spaiato per lo meno per capire se è la tintoria che ha sbagliato...
successe ad una mia amica che si accorse che da un completo del marito mancavano i pantaloni presupponendo che non fosse mai arrivato a casa in mutande ha poi scoperto che era andato lui a ritirare la roba in tintoria e lui a ritirarla non accorgendosi che mancavano i pantaloni ,visto che non era stato lui a portare la roba in tintoria pensava ci fosse solo la giacca ...l'amica si è poi rivolta alla tintoria ritrovando il pantalone perduto...

Per le impronte non so cosa dire sono di piedi o di mani?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo te sono i pantaloni che non sono tuoi o la giacca?
> Ti accorgerai indossandoli quale dei due non ti appartiene o no?
> Poi non ci vedo niente di male nel chiedere spiegazioni sul completo spaiato per lo meno per capire se è la tintoria che ha sbagliato...
> successe ad una mia amica che si accorse che da un completo del marito mancavano i pantaloni presupponendo che non fosse mai arrivato a casa in mutande ha poi scoperto che era andato lui a ritirare la roba in tintoria e lui a ritirarla non accorgendosi che mancavano i pantaloni ,visto che non era stato lui a portare la roba in tintoria pensava ci fosse solo la giacca ...l'amica si è poi rivolta alla tintoria ritrovando il pantalone perduto...
> ...


secondo me sono solo paranoie, la moglie cambia lavoro, qualche collega a lui non garba e zac eccolo a fare l'autopsia alla vettura.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> secondo me sono solo paranoie, la moglie cambia lavoro, qualche collega a lui non garba e zac eccolo a fare l'autopsia alla vettura.


quoto e sottoscrivo. Pensa a corteggiarla un po', piuttosto di prendere le impronte sui lunotti.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per _bombare _la cultura a che vi serve?


metti che della loro cultura faccia parte anche "il kamasutra", tutto verrà più eletto e potranno in forbita intimità disquisire dell'amazzone, del missionario, dell'ostrica o della più terra terra pecorina e delle loro varianti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo te sono i pantaloni che non sono tuoi o la giacca?
> Ti accorgerai indossandoli quale dei due non ti appartiene o no?
> Poi non ci vedo niente di male nel chiedere spiegazioni sul completo spaiato per lo meno per capire se è la tintoria che ha sbagliato...
> successe ad una mia amica che si accorse che da un completo del marito mancavano i pantaloni presupponendo che non fosse mai arrivato a casa in mutande ha poi scoperto che era andato lui a ritirare la roba in tintoria e lui a ritirarla non accorgendosi che mancavano i pantaloni ,visto che non era stato lui a portare la roba in tintoria pensava ci fosse solo la giacca ...l'amica si è poi rivolta alla tintoria ritrovando il pantalone perduto...
> ...


a me è venuto un sospetto. Musica fino ad orari inauditi. Impronte sui vetri della macchina. Uhm. Non è che c'è un figlio/a adolescente nei paraggi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un caso nella misura in cui è casuale trovare deficienti in altre categorie di lavoratori. O strati sociali.


è quello che intendevo, sicuramente non dipende dal fatto che siano cassiere


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): *delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina*, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


ma nel senso che avrebbero bombato appoggiandosi alla parte posteriore della macchina e sporcatosi lui i pantaloni lei gli avrebbe consegnato i tuoi?landesina:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nel senso che avrebbero bombato appoggiandosi alla parte posteriore della macchina e sporcatosi lui i pantaloni lei gli avrebbe consegnato i tuoi?landesina:


sai che stai imparando molto ultimamente. Bella, vez.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per _bombare _la cultura a che vi serve?



a nulla, secondo me
per le avventure serve il fascino, che è tutt'altro
anche se, tuttavia, potrebbe derivare dalla cultura, per alcuni


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quoto e sottoscrivo. Pensa a corteggiarla un po', piuttosto di prendere le impronte sui lunotti.


e della musica?  ne vogliamo parlare?....accede al pc per ascoltare musica...scandaloso!!!!! da quando in qua è segno di tradimento...??? il nostro amico è partito per qualche giorno ed è andato in para...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> metti che della loro cultura faccia parte anche "il kamasutra", tutto verrà più eletto e potranno in forbita intimità disquisire dell'amazzone, del missionario, *dell'ostrica* o della più terra terra pecorina e delle loro varianti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e della musica? ne vogliamo parlare?....accede al pc per ascoltare musica...scandaloso!!!!! da quando in qua è segno di tradimento...??? il nostro amico è partito per qualche giorno ed è andato in para...


... o ha la coscienza sporca... lui.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma nel senso che avrebbero bombato appoggiandosi alla parte posteriore della macchina e sporcatosi lui i pantaloni lei gli avrebbe consegnato i tuoi?landesina:


:rotflttima deduzione....io direi che il caso è chiuso:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma per _bombare _la cultura a che vi serve?


Personalmente contribuisce in una certa misura a farmelo venire dritto. Tu, per dire, mi ecciti da morire. Bella senz'anima.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


è quella che si sposa bene con lo champagne.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sui pantaloni....avrà sbagliato la tintoria in precedenza???....
> scusa* una donna sola in casa che ascolta musica* *no?*....
> io lo faccio sempre



musica d'atmosfera per bombare

(nella mente di eusebio)


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

si bomba?:mrgreen:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente contribuisce in una certa misura a farmelo venire dritto. Tu, per dire, mi ecciti da morire. Bella senz'anima.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Personalmente contribuisce in una certa misura a farmelo venire dritto. Tu, per dire, mi ecciti da morire. Bella senz'anima.



ma che minchiata, ma per favore, dai su.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> musica d'atmosfera per bombare
> 
> (nella mente di eusebio)


Eusebio si è bombato il cervello....poteva chiamare già che c'era la scientifica..per le impronte, poteva richiedere l'esame del dna per tutti i colleghi maschi di sua moglie, anche dei vicini non si sa mai...minchia sta storia della macchina mi ha fatto morire....


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Eusebio si è bombato il cervello....poteva chiamare già che c'era la scientifica..per le impronte, poteva richiedere l'esame del dna per tutti i colleghi maschi di sua moglie, anche dei vicini non si sa mai...minchia sta storia della macchina mi ha fatto morire....


Io sono rimasta più colpita dal sospetto sui pantaloni.
Anche mio marito ogni tanto, con la scusa di pulire l'interno... secondo me ispeziona la macchina.
Mi è venuta in mente una cosuccia di un bastardo, ma di un bastardo... voglio che si chieda non tanto se, quando e con chi ma... COME????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> occhiverdi avrà avuto un infarto......
> 
> 
> 
> :unhappy:


l'ho visto fare dal vivo. Non ero ancora vegetariano. ho pianto una settimana.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'ho visto fare dal vivo. Non ero ancora vegetariano. ho pianto una settimana.


mamma mia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia


Perchè l'ho visto o perchè ho pianto?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si bomba?:mrgreen:


Se li fai col culo si.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Perchè l'ho visto o perchè ho pianto?


piangerei ancora adesso


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma che minchiata, ma per favore, dai su.


Cosa? Che Minerva me lo fa venire di marmo?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'ho visto fare dal vivo. Non ero ancora vegetariano. *ho pianto una settimana*.


Massù, Madonna. E che è.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se li fai col culo si.


colpa mia, credevo di poter scherzare.come non detto


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'ho visto fare dal vivo. Non ero ancora vegetariano. ho pianto una settimana.


io non avrei potuto guardare a prescindere...


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è un attimo. A volte, comunque, gli s'infila una lama in mezzo agli occhi e muoiono davvero all'istante. Ma poi, scusa, ma sai come ammazzano il maiale, no? Lo appendono e gli tagliano la gola, e ti assicuro che non muore mica immediatamente. E però lo mangi lo stesso.



Tu ti vedi troppi film! e credi troppo a quello che vedi, cambia genere.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> colpa mia, credevo di poter scherzare.come non detto


No dai.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massù, Madonna. E che è.


Sarò io troppo sensibile ma davvero quell'animale ha lottato per la sua vita. Fino allo stremo. Piangeva urlava, si dimenava. Cercava di liberarsi. Voleva vivere.


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa? Che Minerva me lo fa venire di marmo?



ma cos'hai oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho voglia di leggere 20 pagine di post... ma alla fine sta qui tradiva il marito o no?

Cattivik


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di leggere 20 pagine di post... ma alla fine sta qui tradiva il marito o no?
> 
> Cattivik


per ora solo dubbi.... atroci dubbi


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

cosa c'è di divertente?





free ha detto:


> ma cos'hai oggi?:rotfl:


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di leggere 20 pagine di post... ma alla fine sta qui tradiva il marito o no?
> 
> Cattivik


domanda al ris di parma


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cos'hai oggi?:rotfl:


Mannò così. Eh oh.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> per ora solo dubbi.... atroci dubbi


Brutto vivere con i dubbi... se mi dice dove sta vado io da sua moglie almeno non ha più dubbi...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Non ho voglia di leggere 20 pagine di post... ma alla fine sta qui tradiva il marito o no?
> 
> Cattivik


ancora non si sa ..solo dubbi..impronte e pantaloninon conformi all'abito...e musica tanta musica...balliamo?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ancora non si sa ..solo dubbi..impronte e pantaloninon conformi all'abito...e musica tanta musica...balliamo?


Ok annuccia balliamo... musica da camera?

Cattivik


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa c'è di divertente?



ti stuzzica qua e là
per gli altri è divertente, capisco che per te forse no
però dai sono solo parole


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ok annuccia balliamo... musica da camera?
> 
> Cattivik


tu dici? osiamo troppo?....


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu dici? osiamo troppo?....


Annuccia lo dovresti sapere che noi uomini non siamo multitasking... dunque già due domande di seguito sono un problema... se poi nel mentre devo pensare a che musica mettere....

Poche ciance e una cosa alla volta. primo si balla!

Cattivik

P.S. Che calzoni metto?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Annuccia lo dovresti sapere che noi uomini non siamo multitasking... dunque già due domande di seguito sono un problema... se poi nel mentre devo pensare a che musica mettere....
> 
> Poche ciance e una cosa alla volta. primo si balla!
> 
> ...


champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................per brindare a un incontro..........................con te......CHE GIA' ERI DI UN ALTRO..............................................


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB, mi dai chiarimenti, please....


Lui te ne ha dati, non bastano?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................per brindare a un incontro..........................con te......CHE GIA' ERI DI UN *ALTRO*..............................................


Altra... grazie...

Cattivik

P.S. Champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Un Moscatello dell'esselunga va bene uguale


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........................per brindare a un incontro..........................con te......CHE GIA' ERI DI UN ALTRO..............................................


Non stiamo broccolando un po' troppo Annù?:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si bomba?:mrgreen:



chiama gli artificieri.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stiamo broccolando un po' troppo Annù?:mrgreen:


Farfalla... ma due kg di ca... zi tuoi no e....

Cattivik...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me è venuto un sospetto. Musica fino ad orari inauditi. Impronte sui vetri della macchina. Uhm. Non è che c'è un figlio/a adolescente nei paraggi?


E che musica....
Io so chi ha ciulato con la moglie di Eusebio...

[video=youtube;u9R3veVPBXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9R3veVPBXQ[/video]

Ma florestano è strano in leto...alterna colpi velocissimi con arresti e divagazioni improvvise...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Farfalla... ma due kg di ca... zi tuoi no e....
> 
> Cattivik...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Vero. Ma è lei che si fa invitare a cene a cui non DEVE partecipare e che vuole filmare rapporti a 3. 
Mi sembra giusto sottolineare che sta esagerando:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Mentre lui Eusebio è questo no?

[video=youtube;NcavQDB8xlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcavQDB8xlU[/video]


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vero. Ma è lei che si fa invitare a cene a cui non DEVE partecipare e che vuole filmare rapporti a 3.
> Mi sembra giusto sottolineare che sta esagerando:mrgreen:


Farfalla abbiamo capito la tua è tutta invidia ma se vuoi puoi venire anche tu... io non mi formalizzo...

Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

La moglie...

[video=youtube;O9ESly9uTIY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9ESly9uTIY[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Farfalla abbiamo capito la tua è tutta invidia ma se vuoi puoi venire anche tu... io non mi formalizzo...
> 
> Cattivik



:lipstick:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

In quel mentre passava il conte con le sue visioni...

[video=youtube;KsOzjb1OIVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsOzjb1OIVM[/video]


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :lipstick:


Se se... Voi donne... solo parole.. poi nei fatti...


Cattivik


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

E dice ad Eusebio...ma non era meglio questa?

Ma lui mi dice...è scappata con Ultimo di tradi...

[video=youtube;KEjOT_vxZS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEjOT_vxZS8[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu ti vedi troppi film! e credi troppo a quello che vedi, cambia genere.


Ultimo, per amore di Gesù, non postare più. (fa pure rima)


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se se... Voi donne... solo parole.. poi nei fatti...
> 
> 
> Cattivik


 anche tu???????????
Oscuro???????????


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non stiamo broccolando un po' troppo Annù?:mrgreen:


li devo usare i miei crediti o no?......lasciami fare......:rotfloi il broccolamento non vale come risarcimento.....(ho le lacrime)...paziento un pochino e aspetto il bonus!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> anche tu???????????
> Oscuro???????????


Oascuro chi?  Io sono più splendente del sole...

Cattivik Pubblicità progresso


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Altra... grazie...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Champagneeeeeeeeeeeeeee... Un Moscatello dell'esselunga va bene uguale


tranquillo va bene.....anzi se ci facciamo una birra mi fai più felice......


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> li devo usare i miei crediti o no?......lasciami fare......:rotfloi il broccolamento non vale come risarcimento.....(ho le lacrime)...paziento un pochino e aspetto il bonus!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma gli interessi li calcoli composti? Lo spread? Che tasso applichi?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Farfalla... ma due kg di ca... zi tuoi no e....
> 
> Cattivik...


alla faccia di oscuro facciamo una cosa a tre?.......


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> li devo usare i miei crediti o no?......lasciami fare......:rotfloi il broccolamento non vale come risarcimento.....(ho le lacrime)...paziento un pochino e aspetto il bonus!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Su annuccia dammi le coordinate geofrafiche che crediti bonus risarcimenti ci penso io.... Dopo che ci siam visti sarà tutta un'altra vita.... nel bene o nel male...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Vero. Ma è lei che si fa invitare a cene a cui non DEVE partecipare e che vuole filmare rapporti a 3.
> Mi sembra giusto sottolineare *che sta esagerando:mrgreen:*


:incazzato:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla faccia di oscuro facciamo una cosa a tre?.......


So già io qui come finisce... pare che ne pigli due poi invece ti ritrovi con niente....

Cattivik


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Gennaio 2013)

smettetela di cazzeggiare e cercate i pantaloni spaiati, piuttosto :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettetela di cazzeggiare e cercate i pantaloni spaiati, piuttosto :mrgreen:



:risata:ben detto!


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> alla faccia di oscuro facciamo una cosa a tre?.......



Ok. Ma dici che questo (nel senso di Cattivik) non è anche lui chiacchere e distintivo?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettetela di cazzeggiare e cercate i pantaloni spaiati, piuttosto :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok. Ma dici che questo (nel senso di Cattivik) non è anche lui chiacchere e distintivo?


Chiacchere se vuoi te porto per addolcirvi... e porto pure il distintivo che giochiamo al polizziotto e alle ladre...

Aspetto in PM luogo giorno e ora...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> smettetela di cazzeggiare e cercate i pantaloni spaiati, piuttosto :mrgreen:


Spaiati... vuol dire con una gamba di un colore una di un altro?

Ma chi cazzo compra dei calzoni cosi?

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Chiacchere se vuoi te porto per addolcirvi... e porto pure il distintivo che giochiamo al polizziotto e alle ladre...
> 
> Aspetto in PM luogo giorno e ora...
> 
> Cattivik



Annù..........








paura 






:scared:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

paura de che?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> paura de che?


Giusto paura di cosa... tranquille il martello lo lascio a casa... e mi faccio pure lo shampo...

Cattivik


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> paura de che?



Ok ragazzi è stato bello.......non posso più giocare


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Giusto paura di cosa... tranquille il martello lo lascio a casa... e mi faccio pure lo shampo...
> 
> Cattivik


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ok ragazzi è stato bello.......non posso più giocare


ma volevo giocare assieme a te


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma volevo giocare assieme a te


Ma io stavo già giocando con Cattivik:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

posso giocare anch'io con te.

o sono diventato antipatico?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso giocare anch'io con te.
> 
> o sono diventato antipatico?



:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Ok*

Quando il gioco si fa duro oscuro inizia a giocare...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando il gioco si fa duro oscuro inizia a giocare...!:mrgreen:




bla bla bla

:inlove:


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> bla bla bla
> 
> :inlove:


Chiaccherona come stai?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Io mi faccio il culo ad organizzare il gioco poi arrivano come api sul miele....

Cattivik


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando il gioco si fa duro oscuro inizia a giocare...!:mrgreen:


sicuro di essere duro a sufficienza dottò?


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



perplesso ha detto:


> sicuro di essere duro a sufficienza dottò?


Si,ma sempre in simpatia...!:up:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sempre in simpatia...!:up:


ottimo


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo


Ammazza quanto sei serio però.....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

Gli è che è un periodaccio dottò.   ci sta la crisi......


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Gli è che è un periodaccio dottò. ci sta la crisi......


Capisco....!


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

finirà bene dottò.  Ne sono sicuro 

devo solo aver pazienza


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora perchè sta spocchia? Ti ricordo, micione, che tu fino all'altro ieri, cultura e tutto, ancora non avevi capito come funzionano i tutor in autostrada. Per dire, eh. Lo sai, gattone frofolone, che il sottoscritto non è neanche laureato (storia triste, lavorare, famiglia, blablabla)? E quindi? Che famo? Sono ad un livello inferiore al tuo? Lo sai che la cassiera che mi bombo attualmente, invece, è laureata e fa quello perchè di sti tempi non ha trovato altro? Micione, per curiosità, ma tu dove cazzo vivi?



STANDING OVATION


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Io mi faccio il culo ad organizzare il gioco poi arrivano come api sul miele....
> 
> Cattivik





perplesso ha detto:


> sicuro di essere duro a sufficienza dottò?





oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma sempre in simpatia...!:up:





perplesso ha detto:


> View attachment 6286





perplesso ha detto:


> ottimo





oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza quanto sei serio però.....





perplesso ha detto:


> Gli è che è un periodaccio dottò. ci sta la crisi......





oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco....!


ma la piantate:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

NO


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> finirà bene dottò. Ne sono sicuro
> 
> devo solo aver pazienza


Pazienza e costanza direi...!Poi perplesso a 41 anni son arrivato ad una conclusione:se le cose devono andare in un modo andranno in quel modo.....!Ho speso tanti anni a cercar di inidirizzare la mia vita..per poi scorpire di aver preso una direzione dopo aver smesso di combattere con il destino...!


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> senti invornito..non hai capito niente..per tua norma io ho appena finito telefonata di 20 minuti con ex,*,abbiamo  parlato persino delle elezioni, e l'ho convinta tra l'altro a votare come dico io*..le ho raccontato dove sono stato fino a ieri,e tantissime altre cose..gran donna..anzi grandissima.
> Il rapporto e'anche questo...mica c'e'solo il sesso....capito mi hai??



paura


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pazienza e costanza direi...!Poi perplesso a 41 anni son arrivato ad una conclusione:se le cose devono andare in un modo andranno in quel modo.....!Ho speso tanti anni a cercar di inidirizzare la mia vita..per poi scorpire di aver preso una direzione dopo aver smesso di combattere con il destino...!


Comprendo.   ma se mi fossi arreso al destino,farei il tabaccaio dall'età di 14 anni,chè mio padre non voleva studiassi.

Quindi..... fare il salmone fa parte della storia della mia vita.

e questa è una battaglia che mi rifiuto di perdere


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> Comprendo. ma se mi fossi arreso al destino,farei il tabaccaio dall'età di 14 anni,chè mio padre non voleva studiassi.
> 
> Quindi..... fare il salmone fa parte della storia della mia vita.
> 
> e questa è una battaglia che mi rifiuto di perdere


Ehh ti capisco bene sai....!Sono uscito di casa a 20anni,andando incontro alla vita che avevo scelto per me,nonostante avessi tutti contro...son salito su quel treno il 13 luglio del 92.....ed è cambiata la mia vita...avevo ragione io!Non mi spaventa perdere una battaglia,mi spaventa non combattere per vincerla....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

e a me non spaventa aspettare che il destino si arrenda al mio volere.

anche perchè credo di non aver mai voluto nulla in tutta la mia vita con altrettanta forza


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

scusate mi sono dovuta assentare, grande capo voleva essere aiutata con la casetta di legno....allora...farfalla dov'è..cattivik...?sta cosa a tre si fa o no...?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate mi sono dovuta assentare, grande capo voleva essere aiutata con la casetta di legno....allora...farfalla dov'è..cattivik...?sta cosa a tre si fa o no...?



Sono qui


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusate mi sono dovuta assentare, grande capo voleva essere aiutata con la casetta di legno....allora...farfalla dov'è..cattivik...?sta cosa a tre si fa o no...?


Ripeto aspetto PM con Luogo data e ora...

Mai stato più serio...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono qui


ma...la telecamera chi la porta???...no perché sai QUALCUNO potrebbe credere che scherziamo...uno a caso...dove?...da me non si può.....mio marito avrebbe qualche problema,,stavo tentando prima di spiegare la faccenda dei crediti e mi ha detto quanto vuoi?....:blu:...


----------



## free (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura



DRINNNNNNN!

:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ripeto aspetto PM con Luogo data e ora...
> 
> Mai stato più serio...
> 
> Cattivik


farfy se non sbaglio è di milano...io messina...(minchia più lontani no?)..tu tesò...
?


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma...la telecamera chi la porta???...no perché sai QUALCUNO potrebbe credere che scherziamo...uno a caso...dove?...da me non si può.....mio marito avrebbe qualche problema,,stavo tentando prima di spiegare la faccenda dei crediti e mi ha detto quanto vuoi?....:blu:...


Tutto io devo pensare... l'ho io la telecamera.... con anche il cavalletto se serve

Cattivik


----------



## oscuro (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Perplesso*



perplesso ha detto:


> e a me non spaventa aspettare che il destino si arrenda al mio volere.
> 
> anche perchè credo di non aver mai voluto nulla in tutta la mia vita con altrettanta forza


Io non conosco cosa vuoi perplesso,io ho aspettato 15 anni una persona,che forse non è mai andata via, forse era li, forse no,quando il destino ci ha rimesso davanti ho capito quanto le avevo voluto bene,ma ho capito anche che non era più quella che volevo 15 anni prima,poca maturità,poco coraggio,ho sbagliato o forse doveva andare così...la vita è passata su di noi,le ferite si son chiuse,è rimasta una cicatrice silenziosa.....quelle cicatrice viaggia con me...!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non conosco cosa vuoi perplesso,io ho aspettato 15 anni una persona,che forse non è mai andata via, forse era li, forse no,quando il destino ci ha rimesso davanti ho capito quanto le avevo voluto bene,ma ho capito anche che non era più quella che volevo 15 anni prima,poca maturità,poco coraggio,ho sbagliato o forse doveva andare così...la vita è passata su di noi,le ferite si son chiuse,è rimasta una cicatrice silenziosa.....quelle cicatrice viaggia con me...!


Ma parli sempre della tizia famosa di quando avevi diciassette anni tu e lei quattordici?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Tutto io devo pensare... l'ho io la telecamera.... con anche il cavalletto se serve
> 
> Cattivik


ok....dove e quando...


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ok....dove e quando...


Faccio un salto io da te... dammi il tempo di chiudere l'ufficio... sperando di non trovare traffico in tangenziale...

Cattivik


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Faccio un salto io da te... dammi il tempo di chiudere l'ufficio... sperando di non trovare traffico in tangenziale...
> 
> Cattivik


passa a prendere farfy prima......beh mi sa che il tuo sarà più di un salto....vi aspetto:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> passa a prendere farfy prima......beh mi sa che il tuo sarà più di un salto....vi aspetto:rotfl:


Passo più che volentieri... ma dove sta farfy in quale città?

Cattivik


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Passo più che volentieri... ma dove sta farfy in quale città?
> 
> Cattivik


Nella città più porcona d'Italia, indovina.


----------



## Cattivik (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella città più porcona d'Italia, indovina.


Lecco? Chiavenna? Bellano?

Cattivik


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nella città più porcona d'Italia, indovina.



no amico non fregarci il titolo..voi lavorate e basta..noi lavoriamo e ci''divertiamo''....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Lecco? Chiavenna? Bellano?
> 
> Cattivik


Fa rima infatti con "ano", non a caso.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico non fregarci il titolo..voi lavorate e basta..noi lavoriamo e ci''divertiamo''....


comunque devo dare atto della vostra solarità.
lavoro spesso in emilia romagna e mi trovo davvero bene con le persone: aperte, disponibili  e difficilmente parlano male degli altri


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico non fregarci il titolo..voi lavorate e basta..noi lavoriamo e ci''divertiamo''....


Voi avete Sbriciolata che vi abbassa enormemente la media.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque devo dare atto della vostra solarità.
> lavoro spesso in emilia romagna e mi trovo davvero bene con le persone: aperte, disponibili e difficilmente parlano male degli altri



io di genovesi ho conosciuto il Mitico Faber,e Fossati...ma una vita fa'..vi invidio il mare..e chissa perche'il porto..mi paice moltissimo..poi arrivando appunto in nave il panorama e'troppo bell.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2013)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Faccio un salto io da te... dammi il tempo di chiudere l'ufficio... sperando di non trovare traffico in tangenziale...
> 
> Cattivik


il traffico in tangenziale è una delle poche certezze della vita.

Non vorrai mica farne a meno,spero


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il traffico in tangenziale è una delle poche certezze della vita.
> 
> Non vorrai mica farne a meno,spero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Eusebio!
> 
> Io ho sempre creduto che fossi anche meglio di Pelé, quindi mi riesce davvero difficile non rattristarmi almeno un po' per i tuoi dubbi.
> Certo gli atteggiamenti di una donna, specie se è meglie, sono qualcosa di eterno ed immutabile, e tutti sanno che essa andrà a morire, dopo decenni di onorato servizio, ancora uguale in spirito ed in corpo al primo giorno in cui sui suoi occhi da cerbiatta si posarono i tuoi da mandrillo.
> ...


Mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...purtroppo neanche la cassiera. Lo sappiamo:mrgreen:


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sarà che a noi, uomini che fanno la spesa, ste cose non succedono mai??? :mrgreen:


siamo più organizzati, sappilo :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il motivo è noto. Se siete soli comprate vivande bastevoli per 12 ore... da passare sul divano. E la birra in lattina... o tutta la cassa, che non si rovescia. E tornate a casa senza olio. La famosa domanda: 'ma non puoi usare quello di semi?' mica l'ha coniata una donna. Mi è venuto in mente che devo bloggare la mia ultima avventura al super.


sì, dai, così mi diverto un po'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sarò io troppo sensibile ma davvero quell'animale ha lottato per la sua vita. Fino allo stremo. Piangeva urlava, si dimenava. Cercava di liberarsi. Voleva vivere.


gli animali vanno uccisi e solo allora preparati per cibo. lo sanno tutti eppure pochi se ne curano. perché uccidere un animale è difficile e non si fa "a nastro". con ogni animale che si uccide, muore anche una parte di noi, motivo per il quale siamo oggi disposti a pagare qualunque prezzo pur non facendolo in prima persona. e invece dovremmo. perché uccidendo in prima persona, avremmo molto più rispetto per la vita. può sembrare assurdo, ma riguarda me e molte altre persone che conosco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli animali andrebbero uccisi, *dopo una vita sana e esente da torture*, e solo allora preparati per cibo. lo sanno tutti eppure pochi se ne curano. perché uccidere un animale è difficile e non si fa "a nastro". con ogni animale che si uccide, muore anche una parte di noi, motivo per il quale siamo oggi disposti a pagare qualunque prezzo pur non facendolo in prima persona. e invece dovremmo. perché uccidendo in prima persona, avremmo molto più rispetto per la vita. può sembrare assurdo, ma riguarda me e molte altre persone che conosco.


faccio una piccola modifica per renderlo praticamente perfetto...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli animali vanno uccisi e solo allora preparati per cibo. lo sanno tutti eppure pochi se ne curano. perché uccidere un animale è difficile e non si fa "a nastro". *con ogni animale che si uccide, muore anche una parte di noi*, motivo per il quale siamo oggi disposti a pagare qualunque prezzo pur non facendolo in prima persona. e invece dovremmo. perché uccidendo in prima persona, avremmo molto più rispetto per la vita. può sembrare assurdo, ma riguarda me e molte altre persone che conosco.


Ma dove l'hai visto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai visto?


nel film sulle piramidi maya...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai visto?



Il ciclo che coinvolge l'intera esistenza del mondo, spero solo del mondo ma non credo, comprende tutto. Ma tu non capirai mai.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel film sulle piramidi maya...


Ah, allora ok.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, allora ok.


Joey, si chiama empatia. Non provarla non è una buona cosa.

Ah, approvato il post di Quibbel


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Joey, si chiama empatia. Non provarla non è una buona cosa.


Anna io e te siamo agli antipodi, mi pare d'avertelo scritto ieri sera. Se siamo alla cima della catena alimentare io non ci vedo NULLA DI MALE a mangiare carne. Queste minchiate ecocompatibili che siamo tutti collegati, Gaia e compagnia cantante le lascio volentieri ad Avatar (il film. L'hai mai vito? Ti piace la fantascienza?). Non muore nessuna parte di me per ogni animale ucciso, essù. Non ho empatia per ogni creature sulla faccia del globo, ce l'ho per quelle che mi sono vicine, e di sicuro un coniglio o ad un  maiale se lo allevo per mangiarlo lo mangio.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna io e te siamo agli antipodi, mi pare d'avertelo scritto ieri sera. Se siamo alla cima della catena alimentare io non ci vedo NULLA DI MALE a mangiare carne. Queste minchiate ecocompatibili che siamo tutti collegati, Gaia e compagnia cantante le lascio volentieri ad Avatar (il film. L'hai mai vito? Ti piace la fantascienza?). Non muore nessuna parte di me per ogni animale ucciso, essù. Non ho empatia per ogni creature sulla faccia del globo, ce l'ho per quelle che mi sono vicine, e di sicuro un coniglio o ad un maiale se lo allevo per mangiarlo lo mangio.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoHFS9ndVig


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna io e te siamo agli antipodi, mi pare d'avertelo scritto ieri sera. Se siamo alla cima della catena alimentare io non ci vedo NULLA DI MALE a mangiare carne. Queste minchiate ecocompatibili che siamo tutti collegati, Gaia e compagnia cantante le lascio volentieri ad Avatar (il film. L'hai mai vito? Ti piace la fantascienza?). Non muore nessuna parte di me per ogni animale ucciso, essù. Non ho empatia per ogni creature sulla faccia del globo, ce l'ho per quelle che mi sono vicine, e di sicuro un coniglio o ad un  maiale se lo allevo per mangiarlo lo mangio.


ma aspè, se non ho capito male, tu le bestie mica le allevi! Mangi quello che comperi (e quella roba immonda statunitense perfino ti piace, alla faccia dei tuoi vasi), indipendentemente dalla sofferenza *industriale* della quale sono il prodotto. Alla cima della catena alimentare...sarà pure, ma la produzione oggi non è mica quella di una specie più forte che al bisogno alimentare ne uccide un'altra. Qui siamo all'inferno tutti. Poi, boh, se il tuo stomaco e il tuo gusto sono più importanti di tutto questo schifo e orrore, che ti dico, per me ti manca qualcosa. Qualcosa di fondamentale. Ti manca in questo ambito l'umanità, appunto. La capacità di agire in base non solo alle convenienze opportunistiche ed egoistiche del momento, ma in base ad un ragionamento globale. Che passa anche per l'empatia. Ovviamente, sempre che tu non sia d'accordo nello sterminare le popolazioni che hanno nel sottosuolo il petrolio, eh. In quel caso, smetto di parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma aspè, se non ho capito male, tu le bestie mica le allevi! Mangi quello che comperi (e quella roba immonda statunitense perfino ti piace, alla faccia dei tuoi vasi), indipendentemente dalla sofferenza *industriale* della quale sono il prodotto. Alla cima della catena alimentare...sarà pure, ma la produzione oggi non è mica quella di una specie più forte che al bisogno alimentare ne uccide un'altra. Qui siamo all'inferno tutti. Poi, boh, se il tuo stomaco e il tuo gusto sono più importanti di tutto questo schifo e orrore, che ti dico, per me ti manca qualcosa. Qualcosa di fondamentale. Ti manca in questo ambito l'umanità, appunto. La capacità di agire in base non solo alle convenienze opportunistiche ed egoistiche del momento, ma in base ad un ragionamento globale. Che passa anche per l'empatia. Ovviamente, sempre che tu non sia d'accordo nello sterminare le popolazioni che hanno nel sottosuolo il petrolio, eh. In quel caso, smetto di parlare.


Io penso che se il discorso si fa globale allora bisogna andare per priorità. La priorità nell'immediato futuro NON E' smettere di mangiare la carne ma permettere che i paesi emergenti, cioè quelli che adesso mangiano una coppetta di riso al giorno, un domani possano mangiare alla maniera dei paesi ricchi. Questo vuol dire riequilibrare la bilancia, ovvero ripensare i processi per a) renderli più efficaci ed efficienti e b) produrre quindi meglio per tutti. Questo ovviamente dovrà assolutamente passare per la riduzione degli sprechi e l'ottimizzazione dei processi. Se a livello globale, tra le altre cose, ci si nutre anche di carne (che mi pare incontrovertibile) perchè noi siamo di base onnivori, allora vuol dire che la standardizzazione dei processi è NORMALE su larga scala. Fine.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Eusebio!
> 
> Io ho sempre creduto che fossi anche meglio di Pelé, quindi mi riesce davvero difficile non rattristarmi almeno un po' per i tuoi dubbi.
> Certo gli atteggiamenti di una donna, specie se è meglie, sono qualcosa di eterno ed immutabile, e tutti sanno che essa andrà a morire, dopo decenni di onorato servizio, ancora uguale in spirito ed in corpo al primo giorno in cui sui suoi occhi da cerbiatta si posarono i tuoi da mandrillo.
> ...



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:

hmm...ti posso broccolare?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che se il discorso si fa globale allora bisogna andare per priorità. La priorità nell'immediato futuro NON E' smettere di mangiare la carne ma permettere che i paesi emergenti, cioè quelli che adesso mangiano una coppetta di riso al giorno, un domani possano mangiare alla maniera dei paesi ricchi. Questo vuol dire riequilibrare la bilancia, ovvero ripensare i processi per a) renderli più efficaci ed efficienti e b) produrre quindi meglio per tutti. Questo ovviamente dovrà assolutamente passare per la riduzione degli sprechi e l'ottimizzazione dei processi. Se a livello globale, tra le altre cose, ci si nutre anche di carne (che mi pare incontrovertibile) perchè noi siamo di base onnivori, allora vuol dire che la standardizzazione dei processi è NORMALE su larga scala. Fine.



ma che dici? Ma ci credi davvero? Ma lo sai o no che il modo industriale di gestire la produzione di carne è possibile solo ed esclusivamente per pochi e a frutto delle risorse ambientali di tutti? L'hai capito o no che, anche solo così, sul generale, questo tipo di produzione è quanto di meno democratico si possa immaginare perché non è proprio possibile per tutti? Dov'eri quando io e Sbri parlavamo di produzione di foraggio? Joey, un paio di saggi sull'argomento ti ci vogliono, mi sa tanto. Ma proprio davvero.

*PS*: e non parlo di saggi talebani o new age, eh. Parlo di saggi scientifici, con dati alla mano, note che puoi tu stesso controllare. *Qualcosa che ti di quanto costa, e a chi o cosa*, quello che *ti* mangi *tu.*


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che dici? Ma ci credi davvero? Ma lo sai o no che il modo industriale di gestire la produzione di carne è possibile solo ed esclusivamente per pochi e a frutto delle risorse ambientali di tutti? L'hai capito o no che, anche solo così, sul generale, questo tipo di produzione è quanto di meno democratico si possa immaginare perché non è proprio possibile per tutti? Dov'eri quando io e Sbri parlavamo di produzione di foraggio? Joey, un paio di saggi sull'argomento ti ci vogliono, mi sa tanto. Ma proprio davvero.


Tu non leggi. Se parlo di riequilibrare de dico che bisogna eliminare gli sprechi, lo dico perchè attualmente circa il 60% di quello che si produce a livello globale per un motivo o per l'altro non finisce neanche sulla tavola, ma si perde durante la filiera. Ovviamente è intollerabile. Così come l'occidente dovrà per forza di cose rivedere le sue abitudini alimentari. Ma questo è un conto. Un altro è tutto il discorso che la carne non si deve mangiare, poveri animali blablabla che, francamente, non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo. Anzi. Detto questo: io penso anche che, in genere, la democrazia è una merda. Ma d'altra ti ho già detto che io e te siamo agli antipodi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che se il discorso si fa globale allora bisogna andare per priorità. La priorità nell'immediato futuro NON E' smettere di mangiare la carne ma permettere che i paesi emergenti, cioè quelli che adesso mangiano una coppetta di riso al giorno, un domani possano mangiare alla maniera dei paesi ricchi. Questo vuol dire riequilibrare la bilancia, ovvero ripensare i processi per a) renderli più efficaci ed efficienti e b) produrre quindi meglio per tutti. Questo ovviamente dovrà assolutamente passare per la riduzione degli sprechi e l'ottimizzazione dei processi. Se a livello globale, tra le altre cose, ci si nutre anche di carne (che mi pare incontrovertibile) perchè noi siamo di base onnivori, allora vuol dire che la standardizzazione dei processi è NORMALE su larga scala. Fine.


Che scempio. Disinformazione, banalità ed indottrinamento mediatico.

Innanzi tutto se i paesi poveri si alimentassero come quelli ricchi non ci sarebbe un riequilibrare della bilancia ma un innalzamento del consumo di cibo ingestibile per il pianeta a meno di una alimentazione SOLO vegetariana!
Questo perchè la produzione di carne consuma cibo vegetale in grandissima quantità. In media un chilo di carne viene creato con un consumo di circa 15chili tra cereali e Soia. Ti faccio il calcolo o ci arrivi da solo che con 15 chili si nutrono più persone con con 1 chilo?
tutto escludendo il consumo di acqua, il surriscaldamento globale e la deforestazione che deriva dalla over produzione di carne.

Produrre più carne per dare da mangiare agli affamati è un paradosso. In verità stai togliendo cibo e quasi sempre proprio agli affamati.

Prima di scrivere abbiate la compiacenza di informarvi. Poi siamo anche pronti a parlare. Preferisco di gran lunga chi mi risponde "non me ne frega un cazzo. Mi piace e me la mangio!"

Le priorità sono cibo per tutti, meno sofferenza, vita sana, meno inquinamento? go vegan!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che scempio. Disinformazione, banalità ed indottrinamento mediatico.
> 
> Innanzi tutto se i paesi poveri si alimentassero come quelli ricchi non ci sarebbe un riequilibrare della bilancia ma un innalzamento del consumo di cibo ingestibile per il pianeta a meno di una alimentazione SOLO vegetariana!
> Questo perchè la produzione di carne consuma cibo vegetale in grandissima quantità. In media un chilo di carne viene creato con un consumo di circa 15chili tra cereali e Soia. Ti faccio il calcolo o ci arrivi da solo che con 15 chili si nutrono più persone con con 1 chilo?
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Stavolta sto a ridere davvero!! AB che esprime un concetto, per me giusto, e J an bì che parla di altro, e nel contesto sbaglia a scrivere e parla solo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


giusto perchè non hai un cazzo da dire. 
:up:




Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta sto a ridere davvero!! AB che esprime un concetto, per me giusto, e J an bì che parla di altro, e nel contesto sbaglia a scrivere e parla solo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu non leggi. Se parlo di riequilibrare de dico che bisogna eliminare gli sprechi, lo dico perchè attualmente circa il 60% di quello che si produce a livello globale per un motivo o per l'altro non finisce neanche sulla tavola, ma si perde durante la filiera. Ovviamente è intollerabile. Così come l'occidente dovrà per forza di cose rivedere le sue abitudini alimentari. Ma questo è un conto. Un altro è tutto il discorso che la carne non si deve mangiare, poveri animali blablabla che, francamente, non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo. Anzi. Detto questo: io penso anche che, in genere, la democrazia è una merda. Ma d'altra ti ho già detto che io e te siamo agli antipodi.


Io non leggo, già :bye:

Joey, sei solo disinformato. Tu parli di sprechi nella filiera. Ti posso dimostrare, facilmente, che la tua *filiera, anche senza sprechi,* non è possibile per tutti, la terra non ha abbastanza risorse. Poi, se adesso dici che tu hai più diritto di mangiare di un altro, che ti aspetti, l'applauso?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> giusto perchè non hai un cazzo da dire. :up:


Giusto perchè non hai capito un cazzo, più che altro. Go vegan, ehhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> giusto perchè non hai un cazzo da dire. :up:


Tu non hai il permesso di essere volgare, non sei un maschio alfa!  :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Che scempio. Disinformazione, banalità ed indottrinamento mediatico.
> 
> Innanzi tutto se i paesi poveri si alimentassero come quelli ricchi non ci sarebbe un riequilibrare della bilancia ma un innalzamento del consumo di cibo ingestibile per il pianeta a meno di una alimentazione SOLO vegetariana!
> Questo perchè la produzione di carne consuma cibo vegetale in grandissima quantità. In media un chilo di carne viene creato con un consumo di circa 15chili tra cereali e Soia. Ti faccio il calcolo o ci arrivi da solo che con 15 chili si nutrono più persone con con 1 chilo?
> ...



Standing ovation !!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ti ho già detto che io e te siamo agli antipodi.


ma infatti io sono molto tollerante. Tollero che tu ti sbagli (cit.)


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu non hai il permesso di essere volgare, non sei un maschio alfa!  :rotfl:


chiedo venia


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti io sono molto tollerante. Tollero che tu ti sbagli (cit.)


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:
> 
> hmm...ti posso broccolare?


Sono onnivoro: non funzionerebbe...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> chiedo venia


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono onnivoro: non funzionerebbe...


si può cambiare


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In verità stai togliendo cibo e quasi sempre proprio agli affamati.
> 
> Prima di scrivere abbiate la compiacenza di informarvi. Poi siamo anche pronti a parlare.


d'accordo su tutto (e non per setta, ma per correttezza delle informazioni) ma su questo ancora di più. Smeraldo virtuale.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io non leggo, già :bye:
> 
> Joey, sei solo disinformato. Tu parli di sprechi nella filiera. Ti posso dimostrare, facilmente, che la tua *filiera, anche senza sprechi,* non è possibile per tutti, la terra non ha abbastanza risorse. Poi, se adesso dici che tu hai più diritto di mangiare di un altro, che ti aspetti, l'applauso?


Intanto riduciamo quel 1/3 di cibo sprecato. Intanto. Poi io ho anche scritto che bisogna riconsiderare e, soprattutto, riequilibrare le nostre abitudini alimentari. Dell'occidente, intendo. Poi non ho affatto scritto che io ho più diritto di x. Ho scritto che la democrazia, per me, è una merda per tutta una serie di ragioni che, in parte, non c'entrano col discorso ma che ho aggiunto a corollario tanto per rimarcare il fatto che siamo sideralmente lontani. Ma vabbè. 


P.S: GO VEGAN, GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono onnivoro: non funzionerebbe...


vengo già "pranzata", don't worry


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

*AnnaBlume*

La smetti pliss... J and bì leggendolo nel contesto dei vostri discorsi appare molto ignorante, e non solo nella scrittura me nei concetti di fondo, sta a fare per dirla alla Ultimo una figura di merda. 

Scusassero la nominanza della merda.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

onestamente sia anna che occhiverdi mi fanno sentire un'ignorantona...devo proprio documentarmi


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> si può cambiare


Non credo che la signorina Blume azzannerebbe coscioni di yak ancora palpitanti solo per far colpo su qualcuno...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente sia anna che occhiverdi mi fanno sentire un'ignorantona...devo proprio documentarmi



Basterebbe mangiare meno carne ed in maniera più salutare Minerva, ma acculturarsi come tu ben sai non fa,male, acculturati.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La smetti pliss... J and bì leggendolo nel contesto dei vostri discorsi appare molto ignorante, e non solo nella scrittura me nei concetti di fondo, sta a fare per dirla alla Ultimo una figura di merda.
> 
> Scusassero la nominanza della merda.



Ma tu non capisci un cazzo, non sai un cazzo, tempo fa si parlava di quale parte del maiale quando vai dal macellaio preferisci (e manco sapevi come si chiamava, per dire) e scrivi pure? Ma ci vai a fare in culo o no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo che la signorina Blume azzannerebbe coscioni di yak ancora palpitanti solo per far colpo su qualcuno...


se già, all'ipotesi di incontrare ME, la prima cosa che ti viene in mente comunque è "magnà", partiamo malissimo, malissimo


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vengo già "pranzata", don't worry


Io sono per la difesa dei vegetali! Non avere un sistema nervoso non fa dei cavoli esseri viventi di serie B!


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io sono per la difesa dei vegetali! Non avere un sistema nervoso non fa dei cavoli esseri viventi di serie B!


non siate crudeli coi cavoli!
boni i crauti, però


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non capisci un cazzo, non sai un cazzo, tempo fa si parlava di quale parte del maiale quando vai dal macellaio preferisci (e manco sapevi come si chiamava, per dire) e scrivi pure? Ma ci vai a fare in culo o no?



Perchè MIO tesoro non ricordarsi il nome di una parte di un qualsiasi animale ti desta così tanta rabbia? 

MIO stavolta non è ne possessivo e manco romantico eh! ma dispregiativo


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

*scusate se vado in IT*

ma mi è venuto in mente che volevo suggerire a Euseb di controllare anche la pattumiera. E il livello dei flaconi di docciaschiuma e colluttorio. Basta fare una piccola tacchetta sull'etichetta... magari meglio farla anche sulle bottiglie di superalcoolici.
Tanto che c'è anche il livello dell'olio della macchina... che non ci si guarda mai.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se già, all'ipotesi di incontrare ME, la prima cosa che ti viene in mente comunque è "magnà", partiamo malissimo, malissimo


Se pensi che io desideri macellarti e riporti in dispensa dopo averti salata o affumicata, mi hai frainteso...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente sia anna che occhiverdi mi fanno sentire un'ignorantona...devo proprio documentarmi


Esagerata! Purtroppo sono argomenti che in tv sfiorano a mala pena. E dato che la tv è ancora lo strumento principe della "non" informazione la maggior parte delle persone ignora veramente come funzionano le cose.
Per la maggior parte la fattoria ( quelle dei film e dei cartoni ) è il luogo dove vengono allevati gli animali mentre invece sono vere e proprie fabbriche.

Per iniziare io ti consiglio questo http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/meat-the-truth/


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non siate crudeli coi cavoli!
> boni i crauti, però


Rispetto per gli autotrofi usque ad mortem!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> *Esagerata!* Purtroppo sono argomenti che in tv sfiorano a mala pena. E dato che la tv è ancora lo strumento principe della "non" informazione la maggior parte delle persone ignora veramente come funzionano le cose.
> Per la maggior parte la fattoria ( quelle dei film e dei cartoni ) è il luogo dove vengono allevati gli animali mentre invece sono vere e proprie fabbriche.
> 
> Per iniziare io ti consiglio questo http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/meat-the-truth/


Chiaro. Ma lo è sempre.


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Esagerata! Purtroppo sono argomenti che in tv sfiorano a mala pena. E dato che la tv è ancora lo strumento principe della "non" informazione la maggior parte delle persone ignora veramente come funzionano le cose.
> Per la maggior parte la fattoria ( quelle dei film e dei cartoni ) è il luogo dove vengono allevati gli animali mentre invece sono vere e proprie fabbriche.
> 
> Per iniziare io ti consiglio questo http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/meat-the-truth/


grazie, lo bloggo


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma tu non capisci un cazzo, non sai un cazzo*, tempo fa si parlava di quale parte del maiale quando vai dal macellaio preferisci (e manco sapevi come si chiamava, per dire) e scrivi pure? Ma ci vai a fare in culo o no?


Di la verità. Sei biondo vero???






non me ne vogliano le fanciulle


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ho scritto che* la democrazia, per me, è una merda *per tutta una serie di ragioni che* [...] *non c'entrano col discorso* [...]



insomma, hai usato l'Ultimo style. :risata: :risata::risata::risata::risata: Sei alla frutta?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> insomma, hai usato l'Ulimo style. :risata: :risata::risata::risata::risata: Sei alla frutta?



Mannò. Se poi vogliamo parlare del miglior sistema di governo possibile, bè accomodati. Ma temo che anche lì non andremmo molto d'accordo, come dire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

*per l'IT*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi è venuto in mente che volevo suggerire a Euseb di controllare anche la pattumiera. E il livello dei flaconi di docciaschiuma e colluttorio. Basta fare una piccola tacchetta sull'etichetta... magari meglio farla anche sulle bottiglie di superalcoolici.
> Tanto che c'è anche il livello dell'olio della macchina... che non ci si guarda mai.


sei perdonata 
il 3D è andato in vacca. Allevata in fabbrica e macellata orrificamente  :up:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> insomma, hai usato l'Ultimo style. :risata: :risata::risata::risata::risata: Sei alla frutta?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::sbatti::sbatti::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se pensi che io desideri macellarti e riporti in dispensa dopo averti salata o affumicata, mi hai frainteso...


riprova...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sei perdonata
> il 3D è andato in vacca. Allevata in fabbrica e macellata orrificamente  :up:



Da ricordare le false informazioni che J and bì scrive, tipo che i maiali si sgozzano, una volta si ora ci sono altre metodologie, fanno tutte schifo, ma questo è appunto un discorso che state anche trattando.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma mi è venuto in mente che volevo suggerire a Euseb di controllare anche la pattumiera. E il livello dei flaconi di docciaschiuma e colluttorio. Basta fare una piccola tacchetta sull'etichetta... magari meglio farla anche sulle bottiglie di superalcoolici.
> Tanto che c'è anche il livello dell'olio della macchina... che non ci si guarda mai.



:rotfl:sei tremenda....



chissà se ha trovato i pantaloni?...


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> riprova...


Uomini da Marte, Donne da Venere.

Anche volendo, non riuscirei a capire e non indovinerei mai...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Se poi vogliamo parlare del miglior sistema di governo possibile, bè accomodati. Ma temo che anche lì non andremmo molto d'accordo, come dire.


ah, te lo dico subito: mi piacciono Kropotkin e altri; anche Sacco e Vanzetti. Ma non è questo il 3D per addentrarsi


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, te lo dico subito: mi piacciono Kropotkin e altri; anche Sacco e Vanzetti. Ma non è questo il 3D per addentrarsi
> 
> View attachment 6287


Diamo a cesare quel che è di Cesare, diamo a gioacchino il tempo di goglare!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, te lo dico subito: mi piacciono Kropotkin e altri; anche Sacco e Vanzetti. Ma non è questo il 3D per addentrarsi
> 
> View attachment 6287


il simbolo dice già tutto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> il simbolo dice già tutto.


mah, sai, appena ho scritto "sinistra" m'hanno dato della comunista...fra un po' mi strozzo...:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Uomini da Marte, Donne da Venere.
> 
> Anche volendo, non riuscirei a capire e non indovinerei mai...


va' per tentativi, no? Secondo la legge dei grandi numeri...prima o poi... :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sai, appena ho scritto "sinistra" m'hanno dato della comunista...fra un po' mi strozzo...:unhappy:


Sei comunista.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei comunista.


cosa non hai afferrato del concetto sovente espresso egregiamente da JB e ratificato da me con parole meno rudi? Eh? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, te lo dico subito: mi piacciono Kropotkin e altri; anche Sacco e Vanzetti. Ma non è questo il 3D per addentrarsi
> 
> View attachment 6287


Appunto dicevo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> va' per tentativi, no? Secondo la legge dei grandi numeri...prima o poi... :singleeye:


Dopo aver avuto quell'avventura romantica con Horus nei pressi di central park, non sei più la stessa...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cosa non hai afferrato del concetto sovente espresso egregiamente da JB e ratificato da me con parole meno rudi? Eh? :singleeye:




Ma guarda che io ho afferrato tutto, è vero che nello scrivere sono molto astruso, ma ancora riesco a capire e spesso percepire molto bene.

Ho afferrato che, J and Bì si arrampicava sugli specchi, cioè voleva uguagliarti e non sapeva più che pesci pigliare. 


Ma una volta scritto che sei comunista, non dovevi strozzarti? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto dicevo.


Ancora non hai googlato eh! o si? eh?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dopo aver avuto quell'avventura romantica con Horus nei pressi di central park, non sei più la stessa...



Aspetta  aspetta!! conosco horus  weilà! è se ricordo bene un Dio egiziano! ora mi contestano Dio.  

Come me sento colto!


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora non hai googlato eh! o si? eh?


Ma ti levi o no dai coglioni?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma ti levi o no dai coglioni?



:amici:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta  aspetta!! conosco horus  weilà! è se ricordo bene un Dio egiziano! ora mi contestano Dio.
> 
> Come me sento colto!


Bravo! Hai vinto un set di vasi canopi made in china!

(spedizione a carico del destinatario)


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bravo! Hai vinto un set di vasi canopi made in china!
> 
> (spedizione a carico del destinatario)


 Ed io me li acchiappo e li vendo  J and bì che non ne capisce na cippa! o era pippa?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io me li acchiappo e li vendo  J and bì che non ne capisce na cippa! o era pippa?


Essù, mica è un cattivo ragazzo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dopo aver avuto quell'*avventura romantica con Horus nei pressi di central park*, non sei più la stessa...


ti adoro, perfino più di quanto adori l'involucro di carne non consenziente che Horus ha scelto :inlove:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io ho afferrato tutto, è vero che nello scrivere sono molto astruso, ma ancora riesco a capire e spesso percepire molto bene.
> 
> Ho afferrato che, J and Bì si arrampicava sugli specchi, cioè voleva uguagliarti e non sapeva più che pesci pigliare.
> 
> ...


sì, sempre sì. Soprattutto la prima parte della prima frase. Sicuramente sì.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ti adoro, perfino più di quanto adori l'involucro di carne non consenziente che Horus ha scelto :inlove:


Dopo questi pensieri impuri, temo che la tua psicostasia sarà piacevole solo per lo stomaco di Ammut...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

*eusebio*

ho ancora un dubbio sulle impronte lasciate in macchina. di che tipo di macchina si tratta?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dopo questi pensieri impuri, temo che la tua psicostasia sarà piacevole solo per lo stomaco di Ammut...



 ... ma dici che il mio cuoricino pesa più della piuma? Davvero? :triste:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ... ma dici che il mio cuoricino pesa più della piuma? Davvero? :triste:


Tranquilla: dì a Horus dì sostituire il cappellino di Maat con un blocchetto di porfido e sei in una botte di ferro!


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> _Tranquilla: dì a Horus dì sostituire il cappellino di Maat con un blocchetto di porfido e sei in una botte di ferro_!


raby parli come un libro di harry fotter o del signore degli agnelli...
:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

*babsi*

AB ci prova con Rabarbaro.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB ci prova con Rabarbaro.



ops.....allora mi faccio gentilmente da parte 
ma ora AnnaBlume mi ha pure chiesto l'amicizia, e io l'ho accettata ovviamente...non vorrei rovinare tutto proprio ora che comincio a farmi delle amichette in questo forum


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ops.....allora mi faccio gentilmente da parte
> ma ora AnnaBlume mi ha pure chiesto l'amicizia, e io l'ho accettata ovviamente...non vorrei rovinare tutto proprio ora che comincio a farmi delle amichette in questo forum


Ah bhe.. tocca a lei decidere se farsi da parte o uscire le unghia. :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> raby parli come un libro di harry fotter o del signore degli agnelli...
> :singleeye:


ma stamo a parlà dde film, ma te che ne sai?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> raby parli come un libro di harry fotter o del signore degli agnelli...
> :singleeye:


Ma è ovvio, cara piccola Hobbit di Hogwarts...


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ma è ovvio, cara piccola Hobbit di Hogwarts...



No!
io casomai sono una povera babbana!!


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB ci prova con Rabarbaro.


Claudio, in realtà tutte mi lisciano perchè così correggo gratis le loro bozze di lettere d'amore per te!

Sapessi quante volte ho dovuto correggere "Vorrebbi essere montata da uno stallone come attia..." in "Non farei l'amore con te neppure se fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla terra..."
Sbagliano sempre i verbi ste ragazze!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Claudio, in realtà tutte mi lisciano perchè così correggo gratis le loro bozze di lettere d'amore per te!
> 
> Sapessi quante volte ho dovuto correggere "Vorrebbi essere montata da uno stallone come attia..." in "Non farei l'amore con te neppure se fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla terra..."
> Sbagliano sempre i verbi ste ragazze!



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> No!
> io casomai sono una povera babbana!!



Odo già i dissennatori andare a caccia di bimbiminkia...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma stamo a parlà dde film, ma te che ne sai?



Pensi che imitarla possa darti punti? 

Come vorrei mettere la faccina che non riesco a mettere per paura... Simy conosce quale, domanda a lei.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Odo già i dissennatori andare a caccia di bimbiminkia...



bimbominkia ioooooooo?????
rabyyyyyy
sono quanto di più lontano ci sia!
così mi offendo, eh!!
che ho sempre odiato i mocciosetti poser che si dicono emo e fanno finta di tagliarsi le vene per poi postarne le foto nel blog!
e poi apparteniamo a due generazioni diverse con loro...io potrei fargli da mamma un altro po'!!
no da mamma no...ma da sorella maggiore tutta la vita


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che imitarla possa darti punti?
> 
> Come vorrei mettere la faccina che non riesco a mettere per paura... Simy conosce quale, domanda a lei.



imitava me?
ma mica so de roma io neh!!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> imitava me?
> ma mica so de roma io neh!!



Pikkkì iu sugnu sicilianu?


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pikkkì iu sugnu sicilianu?



ultimo ma io davvero non sono romana
forse sembro
o come direbbe qualcuno
ci somiglio
bwahahahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Pensi che imitarla possa darti punti?
> 
> Come vorrei mettere la faccina che non riesco a mettere per paura... Simy conosce quale, domanda a lei.


oh, mai quanto sopportare sillabe a caso, sai?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> bimbominkia ioooooooo?????
> rabyyyyyy
> sono quanto di più lontano ci sia!


Yo!
Tranzolla e stai manza!
Te sei il capo dei seri mia na bimbaminkia, chiaro no?
Rispeeeetto!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ultimo ma io davvero non sono romana
> forse sembro
> o come direbbe qualcuno
> ci somiglio
> bwahahahahah



babsi è mia impressione che il tuo modo di scrivere sia da chat, ed in chat spesso si usa il gergo romanesco, AB ti imitava chattolando anche lei il gergo. 

Che tu tu sia non sia romana mi sembrava di averlo capito neh!! 

ANche la risata è presa da quegli script che si usano in chat, il primo buahawauhwa etc etc fu inserito in uno script di ircgate, ma non ricordo da chi.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, mai quanto sopportare sillabe a caso, sai?



Tu mi istighi, ma io non riesco a metterla. No non la metto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> AB ti imitava chattolando anche lei il gergo.


io voglio il nome del pusher. Ora.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io voglio il nome del pusher. Ora.


Anna ma era vero che mi imitavi?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io voglio il nome del pusher. Ora.



:coglione:































































































:fischio:


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> babsi è mia impressione che il tuo modo di scrivere sia da chat, ed in chat spesso si usa il gergo romanesco, AB ti imitava chattolando anche lei il gergo.
> 
> Che tu tu sia non sia romana mi sembrava di averlo capito neh!!
> 
> ANche la risata è presa da quegli script che si usano in chat, il primo buahawauhwa etc etc fu inserito in uno script di ircgate, ma non ricordo da chi.


ultimo, io è la prima volta che sono su un forum, in vita mia non ho mai bazzicato troppo il virtuale, le chat poca roba e una vita fa quando ero ancora mocciosetta, insomma nisba tranne che per i blog; quindi il mio gergo ti posso assicurare che è sempre così, anche quando parlo.
sono un tipo demenziale e spontaneo.
:festa:
non imito il romanesco, è proprio che ho un'accento se vogliamo per certi versi simile, tutto qui


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Anna ma era vero che mi imitavi?


ma tu ci credi davvero alle farneticazioni? Ho scritto una frase così di corsa, mi stressava scriverla bene. Mi interessava il soggetto, il film bellissimo di cui sopra :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ultimo, io è la prima volta che sono su un forum, in vita mia non ho mai bazzicato troppo il virtuale, le chat poca roba e una vita fa quando ero ancora mocciosetta, insomma nisba tranne che per i blog; quindi il mio gergo ti posso assicurare che è sempre così, anche quando parlo.
> sono un tipo demenziale e spontaneo.
> :festa:
> non imito il romanesco, è proprio che ho un'accento se vogliamo per certi versi simile, tutto qui


Minchia, di Rieti.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, di Rieti.


No no.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu ci credi davvero alle farneticazioni? Ho scritto una frase così di corsa, mi stressava scriverla bene. Mi interessava il soggetto, il film bellissimo di cui sopra :inlove:



Quindi sto casino per nulla! 

Ok ritornate a corteggiare Rabarbaro, ciao!


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma tu ci credi davvero alle farneticazioni? Ho scritto una frase così di corsa, mi stressava scriverla bene. Mi interessava il soggetto, il film bellissimo di cui sopra :inlove:


e cmq mi sarei sentita onorata, mica offesa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> No no.


Del frusinate, allora.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok ritornate a corteggiare Rabarbaro, ciao!


Ah, tu adori il genere splatter allora!

Sadico!


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Del frusinate, allora.


Absolument!
no no, è che io a forza di viaggiare e mischiare accenti vari sono un mix di tutto un po'!
e poi il romanaccio mi piace troppo, ho tanti amici di lì e mi basta starci un poco a contatto per farmelo attaccare...na cifra 
ops scusa joey, già una volta m'hai ripreso perchè ti sta sul cazzo l'accento romanaccio
ahahah


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e cmq mi sarei sentita onorata, mica offesa


ah, grazie, ma non c'avevo nemmeno pensato. E' solo che ogni tanto c'è qualcuno che inventa scenari assurdi e ci crede pure. Stati dissociativi, tipo.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, tu adori il genere splatter allora!
> 
> Sadico!



Raby io adoro il demenziale!! 
:carneval:


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Yo!
> Tranzolla e stai manza!
> _*Te sei il capo dei seri mia na bimbaminkia*_, chiaro no?
> Rispeeeetto!



in effetti non è proprio chiarissima sta frase in italiano ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, tu adori il genere splatter allora!
> 
> Sadico!



Basta! prima ci mancava poco che facevo tremare le mura dalle forti risate. Basta per oggi basta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> babsi è mia impressione che il tuo modo di scrivere sia da chat, ed in chat spesso si usa il gergo romanesco, AB ti imitava chattolando anche lei il gergo.
> 
> Che tu tu sia non sia romana mi sembrava di averlo capito neh!!
> 
> ANche la risata è presa da quegli script che si usano in chat, il primo buahawauhwa etc etc fu inserito in uno script di ircgate, ma non ricordo da chi.


Claudio, calmati. Non era romanesco neppure quello di Anna, era il dialetto delle parti sue. Se tu vai in centro italia e non hai orecchio è un casino, ma vederlo scritto è peggio. Nessuna delle due è di Roma o scrive in romanesco.
Mamma mia che fatica. Assittati.


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

*babsi*

che piacere.







































ho fretta, a dopo.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Claudio, calmati.* Non era romanesco neppure quello di Anna, era il dialetto delle parti sue. Se tu vai in centro italia e non hai orecchio è un casino, ma vederlo scritto è peggio. Nessuna delle due è di Roma o scrive in romanesco.
> Mamma mia che fatica. Assittati.



Sbriiiiiii
ahahahahah
:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Claudio, calmati. Non era romanesco neppure quello di Anna, era il dialetto delle parti sue. Se tu vai in centro italia e non hai orecchio è un casino, ma vederlo scritto è peggio. Nessuna delle due è di Roma o scrive in romanesco.
> Mamma mia che fatica. Assittati.



Ellosò! ma insomma! quattro battute per ridere dai.. mizzica che sei sorè, è vero che sei più.... grande di me, però non bacchettarmi sempre. :infelice:


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> che piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Absolument!
> no no, è che io a forza di viaggiare e mischiare accenti vari sono un mix di tutto un po'!
> e poi il romanaccio mi piace troppo, ho tanti amici di lì e mi basta starci un poco a contatto per farmelo attaccare...na cifra
> *ops scusa joey, già una volta m'hai ripreso perchè ti sta sul cazzo l'accento romanaccio
> *ahahah


Non ricordo ma io scrivo un fracco di puttanate, quindi può essere.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> che piacere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vado anche io, siamo incompresi noi geni! il primo o la prima che dice , stavolta con "geni" l'hai sparata grossa gli mollo un bacione mozzafiato. capito neh! a demain forumosoli.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ?



Stava provando a corteggiarti, poi ha ricevuto la tel... dell'amante ed è dovuto scappare, te capì? orevuaree!


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ricordo ma io scrivo un fracco di puttanate, quindi può essere.



sìììì
mi avevi detto che potevo anche piantarla perchè già ce n'era uno di utente sul forum che parlava romanaccio  ed era Stermy, che stava sui coglioni a tutti da quanto ho capito
ma ero ancora non registrata e mi avevano persino scambiata per un troll, fai un po' tu..


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stava provando a corteggiarti, poi ha ricevuto la tel... dell'amante ed è dovuto scappare, te capì? orevuaree!



no ultimo è che lui dice sempre "dopo" quando parla con me
della serie "dopo ti rispondo"
"vabè dopo leggo il blog"
quindi pensavo fosse la solita  presa per il ciul


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Raby io adoro il demenziale!!
> :carneval:



Oh, detto questo, non capisco come tu possa tollere i miei ragionamenti iperlogici e di rigore teutonico!

Per la frase poco chiara:
Te sei il capo dei seri mi(c)a una bimbaminkia,...

Mica in toscano diventa miha e l'acca è muta.
Da qui l'equivoco.
Miserere.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, detto questo, non capisco come tu possa tollere i miei ragionamenti iperlogici e di rigore teutonico!
> 
> Per la frase poco chiara:
> Te sei il capo dei seri mi(c)a una bimbaminkia,...
> ...



grazie.
è che ero in modalità romanaccia e con questo tuo exploit toscano m'ero persa


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sìììì
> mi avevi detto che potevo anche piantarla perchè già ce n'era uno di utente sul forum che parlava romanaccio  ed *era Stermy, che stava sui coglioni a tutti da quanto ho capito
> *ma ero ancora non registrata e mi avevano persino scambiata per un troll, fai un po' tu..


A me no. Stermy era (è) un vecchio caprone sui sessant'anni con tanti di quei paletti nel cervello da farci i campionati del mondo di slalom gigante, però non mi stava sul cazzo.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me no. Stermy era (è) un vecchio caprone sui sessant'anni con tanti di quei paletti nel cervello da farci i campionati del mondo di slalom gigante, però non mi stava sul cazzo.


in quell'occasione credo di sì
ovvero
ti ricordavo il suo accento e me l'hai proprio detto che ti giravano per quello
povera me:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> sìììì
> mi avevi detto che potevo anche piantarla perchè già ce n'era uno di utente sul forum che parlava romanaccio  ed era *Stermy, che stava sui coglioni a tutti da quanto ho capito
> *ma ero ancora non registrata e mi avevano persino scambiata per un troll, fai un po' tu..


uè. Non mi toccare Stermy. Che poi secondo me legge... si mangia la manina perchè non vuole ispondere ma ... legge. Vero Stè?


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> in quell'occasione credo di sì
> ovvero
> ti ricordavo il suo accento e me l'hai proprio detto che ti giravano per quello
> povera me:carneval:


Ma non perchè fosse il suo, più che altro perchè quand'è forzato e ripetuto dopo un po' stucca.


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non perchè fosse il suo, più che altro perchè quand'è forzato e ripetuto dopo un po' stucca.





joey togli quello schifo mamma mia che robaccia

necessiti di un esorcismo..apa:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, sai, appena ho scritto "sinistra" m'hanno dato della* comunista.*..fra un po' mi strozzo...:unhappy:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma oltre a papi silvio c'è qualcun altro che parla ancora di comunisti?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


esilarante!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma oltre a papi silvio c'è qualcun altro che parla ancora di comunisti?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma oltre a papi silvio c'è qualcun altro che parla ancora di comunisti?
> 
> ...


Giusto ieri pomeriggio ne ascoltavo qualcuno per radio, per la verità.


----------



## Eretteo (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh amica mia ci sono eccome..qua'sono il 65%.....organizzazione perfetta..sono introfulati dappertutto..senza la loro tessera non si lavora.


Chi non ha toccato con mano certe lande in cui alberga da 70 anni il socialismo reale,credera' piu' facilmente che tu abbia in salotto un acquario con un Megalodon,piuttosto che quanto vai insinuando.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove l'hai visto?


uccidi un po' gli animali con le tue mani che mangerai e poi vedrai. inutile spiegare cosa si prova. per sapere bisogna fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> uccidi un po' gli animali con le tue mani che mangerai e poi vedrai. inutile spiegare cosa si prova. per sapere bisogna fare.


Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo. E' come dire che uno non può parlare del mare se non sa nuotare o della morte se non è mai morto. Boh.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> faccio una piccola modifica per renderlo praticamente perfetto...


è utopico. perfino negli allevamenti super-bio super-consapevoli, gli animali da macello vivono in condizioni difficili. invece, dove si allevano per altri scopi e poi muore uno per una caduta ecc (capita spesso), la consizione è soddisfatta, ma nessuno comprerebbe la carne. perché bisogna anche vedere questo lato che per legge o per altri motivi non si possono comprare le carni di animali deceduti per incidenti, cose che sono dell'altro mondo.

e se si potesse, comunque c'è la gente tanta affezionata nei vitelli mosci-depressi-pallidi che quando invece toccherebbe a un toro o una mucca sfracellata perché intenti a scendere al prato più verde, dove c'è però il rischio di cadere in un burrone, verrebbe la nausea per via del sapore fortino e le fibre un po' durine.

lasciamo che la crisi prenda il suo percorso ancora per un po' e vedrai che certe leggi scompaiono magicamente, come già succede. un paese è ricco quanto cibo può produrre, tutto il resto non conta assolutamente. e le mucche e capre col collo rotto si possono non solo mangiare, ma anche vendere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


lo dubito. anche i comunisti hanno bisogno di persone che non siano di loro altrimenti non hanno più nulla da sperare. ma sono consapevole che la testa di alcuni non lavora in questo modo e quindi è un gran bene che non trovano nessuno


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo. E' come dire che uno non può parlare del mare se non sa nuotare o della morte se non è mai morto. Boh.


ingozzati allora con la carne "preparata" da altri. puoi mangiare carne, ma non puoi parlare di rispetto nei loro confronti. se vuoi sapere cosa si sente quando si uccide un animale per mangiarselo, per comprendere dove sta il problema e non fare commenti del cazzo di mari e monti, allora devi uccidere, non c'è altra via. e così scopri che ogni volta che uccidi un animale o anche un essere umano, insomma, quando uccidi "in genere", muore qualcosa in te.

quindi parlerai della morte come uno che la conosce e non come uno che la eviti.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ingozzati allora con la carne "preparata" da altri. puoi mangiare carne, ma non puoi parlare di rispetto nei loro confronti. se vuoi sapere cosa si sente quando si uccide un animale per mangiarselo, per comprendere dove sta il problema e non fare commenti del cazzo di mari e monti, allora devi uccidere, non c'è altra via. e così scopri che ogni volta che uccidi un animale o anche un essere umano, insomma, quando uccidi "in genere", muore qualcosa in te.
> 
> quindi parlerai della morte come uno che la conosce e non come uno che la eviti.


A parte che uccidere un uomo ed uccidere un animale da macellazione sono azioni su due piani non solo differenti ma completamente avulsi l'uno dall'altro, i commenti di sto tipo mi fanno pensare a libri new age scritti alla
cazzo di cane e capiti, se possibile, pure peggio. Io non ho parlato né di rispetto né di nulla di quello che scrivi, tanto
per essere precisi. Io penso che l'allevamento e la macellazione animale devono, dovrebbero, anzitutto tutelare la salubrità del
consumatore finale (noi), senza stressare o far patire all'animale sofferenze inutili. Ho scritto inutili, non alcuna, leggi bene, perchè purtroppo alcuna sofferenza è, di fatto, impossibile. Se l'accetti come un fatto ineluttabile bene, sennò puoi pure rimanere ad immaginare un mondo bello e felice dove le vacche pascolano felici con i bimbi sui prati, dove la volpe
fa la guardia al pollaio, il lupo si fa una birra con l'agnello e noialtri si ha tutti i denti piatti a furia di
masticar valeriana, col sole che sorride, le nuvolette bianco latte e l'arcobaleno con la pentola d'oro verso la
fine. Ah, e nessuno zombi mezzo morto dentro carnivoro, chiaro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che tra uccidere un uomo ed uccidere un animale da macellazione sono azioni su due piani non solo differenti ma completamente avulsi l'uno dall'altro, i commenti di sto tipo mi fanno pensare a libri new age scritti alla
> cazzo di cane e capiti, se possibile, pure peggio. Io non ho parlato né di rispetto né di nulla di quello che scrivi, tanto
> per essere precisi. Io penso che l'allevamento e la macellazione animale devono, dovrebbero, anzitutto tutelare la salubrità del
> consumatore finale (noi), senza stressare o *far patire all'animale sofferenze inutili*. Ho scritto inutili, non alcuna, leggi bene, perchè purtroppo alcuna sofferenza è, di fatto, impossibile. Se l'accetti come un fatto ineluttabile bene, sennò puoi pure rimanere ad immaginare un mondo bello e felice dove le vacche pascolano felici con i bimbi sui prati, dove la volpe
> ...


il punto è che tu non hai idea delle sofferenze (inutili) che l'animale patisce perché tu, senza far fatica alcuna e soprattutto senza svenarti il portafoglio possa mettere sul tuo piatto una bistecca. Perché i tuoi nonni, per quella bistecca che mangiavano ogni morte di papa, o la mucca la allevavano dietro casa, o la pagavano tantissimo da chi la allevava dietro casa. Ci sei ora o ti devo fare un disegnino? La carne, prodotta naturalmente, ed in modo ecocompatibile (cioè, semplicemente da non affogare dentro i liquami e l'inquinamento prodotto dalla produzione di detto bestiame e potendosi permettere lo sfamarle) è una roba da ricchi. Da consumare rarissimamente. Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Ora, avendo portato la quantità di carne a livelli assurdi (con quel che ne consegue in termini di cancro e malattie cardiovascolari senza scomodare chicche quali la Spongiforme bovina e la conseguente Kreutzfeldt Jacob che solo pazzi criminali potevano causare, dando farine animali ad animali erbivori), e volendo produrla a costi risibili (ma poi, in realtà, risibili perché voi non pagate tutto ciò che costa, ma ci arrivo dopo) la si produce come in fabbrica, con *solo* sofferenza inutile. Per altro, prendendo (con minacce, lusinghe, corruzione o truffe, dipende) una quantità di terra abnorme per produrre foraggio. A crescita veloce, chiaro, con diserbanti massicci e irrigazioni di veleni a tappeto. Quello europeo costa tanto? Che problema c'è? Lo prendiamo dal terzo mondo. Anzi, convinciamo i proprietari terrieri a coltivarne per noi e rivendercelo, al prezzo che noi decidiamo (sai, le multinazionali mica contrattano). Usando poi una quantità di acqua abnorme (qui o nel terzo mondo poco importa). Producendo una quantità di inquinamento enorme (aumento esponenziale di CO2, azoto, riscaldamento globale, deiezioni che inquinano le falde). Che però, bada bene, non paghi mica solo tu e gli amichetti tuoi. Ennò. Le bonifiche e gli smaltimenti li pago anche io. Senza poi toccare il tasto delle medicine. Perché se le bestie le massacri e le malmeni e le fai vivere nei lager sempre perché a te la bistecca piace tanto, poi le bestie si ammalano. E allora le bestie si curano preventivamente: foraggio, farine animali (di scarti), così non si butta niente e antibiotici. Così, tanto, se uno è allergico, poniamo, alle cefalosporine ed è attento e non le prende, poi mangia del petto di pollo dove i medicinali si accumulano e si becca uno shock anafilattico che problema c'è, tanto la bisteccuccia tua è salva. E tanto poi paga la sanità, cioè ancora una volta noi tutti. Poi la gente si lamenta che le malattie sono sempre più resistenti. E grazie al cavolo. Assumete medicine ad ogni pasto, poi certo che viene fuori il batterio che non ammazzi manco con le cannonate. E quel batterio, mica è selettivo: mica viene solo da te, onnivoro. Ennò, rompe i coglioni pure a me. Tralascio il capitolo degli ormoni, il post sta diventando lungo e sono stanca. Ma è un capitolo copioso e pericoloso.

Ora, se per te tutto questo (tutto? è solo un assaggio, ti assicuro, è solo che poi io mi stufo) dicevo, se per te tutto questo è new age, va bene. Cioè, quella democrazia che in parte vituperi ti consente, fra le altre cose, anche di pensare delle cazzate immani. Ma renditi conto, però, che la realtà sta da un'alta parte. Lo dico per te, davvero. Per il resto, fai quello che ti pare, io non ammazzo di sicuro. Io. :singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto ieri pomeriggio ne ascoltavo qualcuno per radio, per la verità.



davvero?
Chi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il punto è che tu non hai idea delle sofferenze (inutili) che l'animale patisce perché tu, senza far fatica alcuna e soprattutto senza svenarti il portafoglio possa mettere sul tuo piatto una bistecca. Perché i tuoi nonni, per quella bistecca che mangiavano ogni morte di papa, o la mucca la allevavano dietro casa, o la pagavano tantissimo da chi la allevava dietro casa. Ci sei ora o ti devo fare un disegnino? La carne, prodotta naturalmente, ed in modo ecocompatibile (cioè, semplicemente da non affogare dentro i liquami e l'inquinamento prodotto dalla produzione di detto bestiame e potendosi permettere lo sfamarle) è una roba da ricchi. Da consumare rarissimamente. Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Ora, avendo portato la quantità di carne a livelli assurdi (con quel che ne consegue in termini di cancro e malattie cardiovascolari senza scomodare chicche quali la Spongiforme bovina e la conseguente Kreutzfeldt Jacob che solo pazzi criminali potevano causare, dando farine animali ad animali erbivori), e volendo produrla a costi risibili (ma poi, in realtà, risibili perché voi non pagate tutto ciò che costa, ma ci arrivo dopo) la si produce come in fabbrica, con *solo* sofferenza inutile. Per altro, prendendo (con minacce, lusinghe, corruzione o truffe, dipende) una quantità di terra abnorme per produrre foraggio. A crescita veloce, chiaro, con diserbanti massicci e irrigazioni di veleni a tappeto. Quello europeo costa tanto? Che problema c'è? Lo prendiamo dal terzo mondo. Anzi, convinciamo i proprietari terrieri a coltivarne per noi e rivendercelo, al prezzo che noi decidiamo (sai, le multinazionali mica contrattano). Usando poi una quantità di acqua abnorme (qui o nel terzo mondo poco importa). Producendo una quantità di inquinamento enorme (aumento esponenziale di CO2, azoto, riscaldamento globale, deiezioni che inquinano le falde). Che però, bada bene, non paghi mica solo tu e gli amichetti tuoi. Ennò. Le bonifiche e gli smaltimenti li pago anche io. Senza poi toccare il tasto delle medicine. Perché se le bestie le massacri e le malmeni e le fai vivere nei lager sempre perché a te la bistecca piace tanto, poi le bestie si ammalano. E allora le bestie si curano preventivamente: foraggio, farine animali (di scarti), così non si butta niente e antibiotici. Così, tanto, se uno è allergico, poniamo, alle cefalosporine ed è attento e non le prende, poi mangia del petto di pollo dove i medicinali si accumulano e si becca uno shock anafilattico che problema c'è, tanto la bisteccuccia tua è salva. E tanto poi paga la sanità, cioè ancora una volta noi tutti. Poi la gente si lamenta che le malattie sono sempre più resistenti. E grazie al cavolo. Assumete medicine ad ogni pasto, poi certo che viene fuori il batterio che non ammazzi manco con le cannonate. E quel batterio, mica è selettivo: mica viene solo da te, onnivoro. Ennò, rompe i coglioni pure a me. Tralascio il capitolo degli ormoni, il post sta diventando lungo e sono stanca. Ma è un capitolo copioso e pericoloso.
> 
> Ora, se per te tutto questo (tutto? è solo un assaggio, ti assicuro, è solo che poi io mi stufo) dicevo, se per te tutto questo è new age, va bene. Cioè, quella democrazia che in parte vituperi ti consente, fra le altre cose, anche di pensare delle cazzate immani. Ma renditi conto, però, che la realtà sta da un'alta parte. Lo dico per te, davvero. Per il resto, fai quello che ti pare, io non ammazzo di sicuro. Io. :singleeye:


grazie AB, di avermi edotta sull'argomento


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie AB, di avermi edotta sull'argomento


scusa, quando mi parte l'embolo sono pesante :unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, quando mi parte l'embolo sono pesante :unhappy:



il mio è proprio un ringraziamento sincero, perchè dell'argomento hai evidenziato i dovuti collegamenti che io non conoscevo
mi sembravi  matt damon in quel film "genio e ribelle"


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il mio è proprio un ringraziamento sincero, perchè dell'argomento hai evidenziato i dovuti collegamenti che io non conoscevo
> mi sembravi  matt damon in quel film "genio e ribelle"


ah, capissi qualcosa di matematica o fossi del MIT non avrei i problemi che ho col lavoro :mrgreen:. La prossima vita farò materie scientifiche, giuro :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che uccidere un uomo ed uccidere un animale da macellazione sono azioni su due piani non solo differenti ma completamente avulsi l'uno dall'altro, i commenti di sto tipo mi fanno pensare a libri new age scritti alla
> cazzo di cane e capiti, se possibile, pure peggio. Io non ho parlato né di rispetto né di nulla di quello che scrivi, tanto
> per essere precisi. Io penso che l'allevamento e la macellazione animale devono, dovrebbero, anzitutto tutelare la salubrità del
> consumatore finale (noi), senza stressare o far patire all'animale sofferenze inutili. Ho scritto inutili, non alcuna, leggi bene, perchè purtroppo alcuna sofferenza è, di fatto, impossibile. Se l'accetti come un fatto ineluttabile bene, sennò puoi pure rimanere ad immaginare un mondo bello e felice dove le vacche pascolano felici con i bimbi sui prati, dove la volpe
> ...


basta che segui il discorso a ritroso e mi eviti incollare tutto qui e fare una discussione inutile alla tua risposta che dimostra che hai solo voluto provocare senza leggere quel che attualmente c'era scritto.

ti eri scandalizzato perché qualcuno era più sensibile di te, accusando disagio forte quando ha visto un animale soffrire e menarsi prima di morire una morte che gli si poteva evitare. e io ho risposto in modo diverso dal tuo e tu mi provochi perché non seguivo il tuo filo ma un altro? ma bravo!

resta il fatto che io uccido gli animali prima di mangiarli e ogni volta che uccido mi rimane quel pezzetto di dubbio se veramente era necessario. ma essenzialmente non distinguo fra animale e animale, anche noi lo siamo e per questo temuto come la peste da coloro che ci fanno da cibo. non penso però che ucciderò un essere umano, perché so già ora che mi farebbe schifo mangiarlo.

immagina uno che va in guerra e poi si tuffa fra i cadaveri a sbranarli? è naturalmente giusto ma eticamente sbagliato. e così è eticamente sbagliato far soffrire un animale prima che lo si uccida del tutto, per mangiarselo. quindi al polpo si da un morso e al pesce si spappola la testa, ma i vari gamberi non si buttano nell'acqua bollente! cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo. E' come dire che uno non può parlare del mare se non sa nuotare o della morte se non è mai morto. Boh.


o del tradimento se non ha mai tradito. Ah no, di quello non si può.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > siete pieni di comunisti? Quelli con falce e martello?
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, quando mi parte l'embolo sono pesante :unhappy:


ho solo un appunto da farti: non hai parlato degli ormoni. Che non sono facilmente degradabili e che ci ribeviamo nell'acqua. Noi, i nostri figli. Con conseguente abbassamento dell'età dello sviluppo sessuale.... hai ragione pure tu, però. Il post era lungo:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho solo un appunto da farti: non hai parlato degli ormoni. Che non sono facilmente degradabili e che ci ribeviamo nell'acqua. Noi, i nostri figli. Con conseguente abbassamento dell'età dello sviluppo sessuale.... hai ragione pure tu, però. Il post era lungo:mrgreen:


eccone un'altra che butta benzina sul fuoco :incazzato:

torno a studiare, và :unhappy:               :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il punto è che tu non hai idea delle sofferenze (inutili) che l'animale patisce perché tu, senza far fatica alcuna e soprattutto senza svenarti il portafoglio possa mettere sul tuo piatto una bistecca. Perché i tuoi nonni, per quella bistecca che mangiavano ogni morte di papa, o la mucca la allevavano dietro casa, o la pagavano tantissimo da chi la allevava dietro casa. Ci sei ora o ti devo fare un disegnino? La carne, prodotta naturalmente, ed in modo ecocompatibile (cioè, semplicemente da non affogare dentro i liquami e l'inquinamento prodotto dalla produzione di detto bestiame e potendosi permettere lo sfamarle) è una roba da ricchi. Da consumare rarissimamente. Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Ora, avendo portato la quantità di carne a livelli assurdi (con quel che ne consegue in termini di cancro e malattie cardiovascolari senza scomodare chicche quali la Spongiforme bovina e la conseguente Kreutzfeldt Jacob che solo pazzi criminali potevano causare, dando farine animali ad animali erbivori), e volendo produrla a costi risibili (ma poi, in realtà, risibili perché voi non pagate tutto ciò che costa, ma ci arrivo dopo) la si produce come in fabbrica, con *solo* sofferenza inutile. Per altro, prendendo (con minacce, lusinghe, corruzione o truffe, dipende) una quantità di terra abnorme per produrre foraggio. A crescita veloce, chiaro, con diserbanti massicci e irrigazioni di veleni a tappeto. Quello europeo costa tanto? Che problema c'è? Lo prendiamo dal terzo mondo. Anzi, convinciamo i proprietari terrieri a coltivarne per noi e rivendercelo, al prezzo che noi decidiamo (sai, le multinazionali mica contrattano). Usando poi una quantità di acqua abnorme (qui o nel terzo mondo poco importa). Producendo una quantità di inquinamento enorme (aumento esponenziale di CO2, azoto, riscaldamento globale, deiezioni che inquinano le falde). Che però, bada bene, non paghi mica solo tu e gli amichetti tuoi. Ennò. Le bonifiche e gli smaltimenti li pago anche io. Senza poi toccare il tasto delle medicine. Perché se le bestie le massacri e le malmeni e le fai vivere nei lager sempre perché a te la bistecca piace tanto, poi le bestie si ammalano. E allora le bestie si curano preventivamente: foraggio, farine animali (di scarti), così non si butta niente e antibiotici. Così, tanto, se uno è allergico, poniamo, alle cefalosporine ed è attento e non le prende, poi mangia del petto di pollo dove i medicinali si accumulano e si becca uno shock anafilattico che problema c'è, tanto la bisteccuccia tua è salva. E tanto poi paga la sanità, cioè ancora una volta noi tutti. Poi la gente si lamenta che le malattie sono sempre più resistenti. E grazie al cavolo. Assumete medicine ad ogni pasto, poi certo che viene fuori il batterio che non ammazzi manco con le cannonate. E quel batterio, mica è selettivo: mica viene solo da te, onnivoro. Ennò, rompe i coglioni pure a me. Tralascio il capitolo degli ormoni, il post sta diventando lungo e sono stanca. Ma è un capitolo copioso e pericoloso.
> 
> Ora, se per te tutto questo (tutto? è solo un assaggio, ti assicuro, è solo che poi io mi stufo) dicevo, se per te tutto questo è new age, va bene. Cioè, quella democrazia che in parte vituperi ti consente, fra le altre cose, anche di pensare delle cazzate immani. Ma renditi conto, però, che la realtà sta da un'alta parte. Lo dico per te, davvero. Per il resto, fai quello che ti pare, io non ammazzo di sicuro. Io. :singleeye:


Partiamo dal fondo: con new age mi riferivo all'asserzione di Admin (del  suo clone dispettoso) che quando uno uccide blablabla, che è una palese  fesseria. Non certo a tutto il panegirico che hai vergato quissù.
Ti  posso assicurare che gli animali che conosci o quasi, tutti gli animali  che abbiamo adesso intendo, sono il risultato dell'antropizzazione del  pianeta. In natura non esiste nulla che somigli, di per sè, al pollo  ruspante della nonna, al cavallo da tiro, al cocker spaniel e, per dire,  alla mucca da latte. E, di conseguenza, abbiamo plasmato l'ambiente  secondo le NOSTRE NECESSITA'. Non è nè giusto, nè sbagliato. E'  naturale, succede da almeno quindicimila anni, e capita perchè, toh?,  siamo la specie dominante sul pianeta. Strano, vè?
Noi, noi italiani  dico, non siamo mai stati abituati al consumo di carne, se intendiamo  con carne quella bovina, perchè per ovini e suini i discorso è diverso.  Ma comunque. In altre parti del mondo, vedi Americhe, non è così. Siamo  noi, noi italiani nello specifico, a non avere cultura per la carne.  Quindi se qui si mangiava la carne una volta alla settima, questo QUI  non è tutto IL MONDO. 
Ma questo accadeva quando ti allevavi tu il  maiale, le galline, i conigli ed in genere quasi TUTTO quello che  consumavi di origine animale (ma anche vegetale, solo che non è quello  il punto). Quando non avevi luce, gas acqua corrente e compagnia  cantante. E già allora non eravamo ecocompatibili, tanto per dire. Ma  come la vedi tu, niente è ecocompatibile. Per essere ecocompatibili  dovremmmo trasferirci in massa su un altra palla di fango in orbita  altrove, tipo, solo che poi non saremmo ecocompatibili neanche lì, dopo  un po'.
Io credo fondamentalmente che dovremmo usare al meglio quello  che abbiamo, le nostre risorse. Non è che, per dire, se uso acqua per  irrigare foraggio faccio male, e se ne uso altrettanta, o di più, per  far crescere il riso faccio bene. L'importante è non sprecarla.  Ottimizzare, non sprecare, produrre più e meglio. Carne, verdura, che  cazzo ne so, quello che vuoi, perchè quello di adesso NON E' un sistema  perfetto. Mica sto qui a difenderlo. E' da stamattina, purtroppo, che  dico che è ben perfettibile, anzi. 
Per la cronaca, comunque, le  farine animali derivate da carne ed ossa di mammiferi sono vietate da  almeno una decina d'anni per l'allevamento animale. Su medicine e  compagnia date agli animali sono perfettamente d'accordo con quello che  scrivi. Se  mangi una bistecca e ti passa il raffreddore vai a  denunciare dal macellaio a tutta la filiera fino alla salma della vacca.  Per gli ormoni il discorso è che per lo più quello che finisce sul  piatto proviene da femmine. Ma, detto questo, tutto quello che mangiamo,  tutto quello che finisce sul piatto è manipolato in qualche misura. I  pesticidi e diserbanti si usano per quasi qualsiasi coltivazione. E c'è  poco da dire al riguardo, a meno che non ti coltivi, raccogli, lavori e  imbusti tutto qquello che consumi. Tu lo fai? Non credo.
In ogni  caso, mi sono rotto il cazzo. Scusa il francesismo. Mi piace dialogare  ma in genere evito di farlo coi fondamentalisti ed ortodossi di  qualsiasi specie, compresi ecochic e radicalbio. Io sarò contento, un  giorno, se il latte che bevo io potrà berlo CHIUNQUE. Non nessuno. Ah,  un'altra cosa: se io la penso come la penso, è merito (o colpa) del mio  cervello, NON DELLA DEMOCRAZIA. Non che in anarchia si starebbe poi  tanto meglio, aggiungo. Mi fermo qua.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero?
> Chi?


Gente di circoli comunisti sparsi per l'Italia, di Rifondazione anche. Cose così.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> basta che segui il discorso a ritroso e mi eviti incollare tutto qui e fare una discussione inutile alla tua risposta che dimostra che hai solo voluto provocare senza leggere quel che attualmente c'era scritto.
> 
> ti eri scandalizzato perché qualcuno era più sensibile di te, accusando disagio forte quando ha visto un animale soffrire e menarsi prima di morire una morte che gli si poteva evitare. e io ho risposto in modo diverso dal tuo e tu mi provochi perché non seguivo il tuo filo ma un altro? ma bravo!
> 
> ...


Non ho capito manco mezza parola ma hai ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> o del tradimento se non ha mai tradito. Ah no, di quello non si può.


No no, di quello si può.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Partiamo dal fondo: con new age mi riferivo all'asserzione di Admin (del  suo clone dispettoso) che quando uno uccide blablabla, che è una palese  fesseria. Non certo a tutto il panegirico che hai vergato quissù.
> Ti  posso assicurare che gli animali che conosci o quasi, tutti gli animali  che abbiamo adesso intendo, sono il risultato dell'antropizzazione del  pianeta. In natura non esiste nulla che somigli, di per sè, al pollo  ruspante della nonna, al cavallo da tiro, al cocker spaniel e, per dire,  alla mucca da latte. E, di conseguenza, abbiamo plasmato l'ambiente  secondo le NOSTRE NECESSITA'. Non è nè giusto, nè sbagliato. E'  naturale, succede da almeno quindicimila anni, e capita perchè, toh?,  siamo la specie dominante sul pianeta. Strano, vè?
> Noi, noi italiani  dico, non siamo mai stati abituati al consumo di carne, se intendiamo  con carne quella bovina, perchè per ovini e suini i discorso è diverso.  Ma comunque. In altre parti del mondo, vedi Americhe, non è così. Siamo  noi, noi italiani nello specifico, a non avere cultura per la carne.  Quindi se qui si mangiava la carne una volta alla settima, questo QUI  non è tutto IL MONDO.
> Ma questo accadeva quando ti allevavi tu il  maiale, le galline, i conigli ed in genere quasi TUTTO quello che  consumavi di origine animale (ma anche vegetale, solo che non è quello  il punto). Quando non avevi luce, gas acqua corrente e compagnia  cantante. E già allora non eravamo ecocompatibili, tanto per dire. Ma  come la vedi tu, niente è ecocompatibile. Per essere ecocompatibili  dovremmmo trasferirci in massa su un altra palla di fango in orbita  altrove, tipo, solo che poi non saremmo ecocompatibili neanche lì, dopo  un po'.
> ...


questo suona già molto meglio e parecchio nella direzione come la penso io.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito manco mezza parola ma hai ragione.


ho prenotato un corso di coreano. magari posso spiegarlo col gangnam style :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> grazie AB, di avermi edotta sull'argomento


ed è solo la punta dell'Iceberg!

vedeste come fanno i wurstel...rabbrividisco!:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Però Joey scolta qua, anche se non c'entra un cazzo.
Ma la faccenda degli antibiotici è seria eh?

Poi sai perchè si produce tanta carne?

Te lo spiego io...
Un bel giorno i cin ciun cian...
Si stancano di vivere di riso e dicono vogliamo mangiare anche noi come gli americani...

E allora paffete no? Si crea il nuovo mercato no?

Ma detto ciò ci sono studi che dicono che per esempio le nostre ragazzine diventano signorine in anticipo per colpa degli estrogeni nelle bestie no?

Infine mangiamola sta carne.
Assaggiamola...

Partiamo dal pollo
Prova ad allevare una gallina sull'aia e mettiamola a confronto con quella d'allevamento.

Quella che cresce nell'aia ha meno carne, e la carne è molto attaccata all'osso...ma sa di gallina.
Quella di allevamento ha carne tenerissima, che si stacca tutta dall'osso....

Ma sa di mangime...porco casso...

E non me ne ero mai accorto perchè non avevo mai annusato il mangime che danno ai polli...eh?

L'uomo si adatta a tutto
suo malgrado...

Altri esempi?
La salsiccia.

I nostri contadini veneti mettevano nella salsiccia i resti macinati del maiale.
Ora un macellaio, se fa na roba del genere va in galera.
Perchè deve confezionare la salsiccia secondo i grandi canoni.

Ora la salsiccia dei nostri veci era molto più povera di nutrienti di quella che comperiamo dal salumiere...

Ma ocio eh?
Io mango so cosa siano i vegani...
IO mi nutro con la dieta Vagino Knau.

Ora per me i vegani sono quelli del pianeta vega dove lottava goldrake no?

Sbaglio?

Ma se parliamo anche dell'agricoltura...
Mio suocero mi ha detto...
che quando era giovane lui
la frutta era buona anche senza insetticidi
ora ci sono gli insetti più forti degli insetticidi

prova ne sia
che assistiamo a casi di uccelli morti per aver mangiato insetti vivi pieni di sti veleni....

Ma se non tratti la frutta di continuo a quel modo...
Niente di buono ti resta...

Insomma secondo me...mangiar sano è 
molto difficoltoso....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed è solo la punta dell'Iceberg!
> 
> vedeste come fanno i wurstel...rabbrividisco!:unhappy:


non è nulla in confronto alla margarina. informati, è un procedimento chimico/fisico di tutto rispetto che porta via l'appetito anche al più convinto vegetariano, che torna poi al burro o muore di fame piuttosto che toccare un'altro pur minimo pezzo della prelibatezza "sana"


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è nulla in confronto alla margarina. informati, è un procedimento chimico/fisico di tutto rispetto che porta via l'appetito anche al più convinto vegetariano, che torna poi al burro o muore di fame piuttosto che toccare un'altro pur minimo pezzo della prelibatezza "sana"


Vero...
Non capisco come facciamo a digerire
una roba

che non va

mai da male...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Non capisco come facciamo a digerire
> una roba
> 
> ...


per chi è curioso, si tratta di uno dei primi bioplastici in assoluto. il procedimento prevede la creazione di polimeri derivati da grassi vegetali non più dettagliatamente specificati (nel miglior caso olio di girasole), che viene surriscaldato per spezzare le catene molecolari. in gergo tecnico si chiama cracking e produce una sostanza chimica molto vicina al gasolio. ancora caldo, viene pressurizzato e iniettato idrogeno, e mescolato costantemente.

durante l'idrogenizzazione, il petrolio vegetale indurisce e diventa nero come il carbone, e il processo si ferma quando ha la consistenza cremosa che noi ben conosciamo. ovviamente è ancora liquido per via del caldo, ma è un dettaglio trascurabile. per quindi togliere il nero, viene chimicamente trattato (con cloro e poi con perossido di idrogeno, acqua ossigenata), che ora diventa più bianca delle strisce pedonali.

quando è raffreddata, si aggiungono coloranti, sale e aromi per dare il sapore e colore gradevole, e si aggiunge un po' di fecola di patate per rendere la margarina facilmente distinguibile dal burro (con prova di tintura di iodio). poi viene trasformato a un salame piuttosto spesso e spedito al reparto di confezionamento.

buon appetito!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per chi è curioso, si tratta di uno dei primi bioplastici in assoluto. il procedimento prevede la creazione di polimeri derivati da grassi vegetali non più dettagliatamente specificati (nel miglior caso olio di girasole), che viene surriscaldato per spezzare le catene molecolari. in gergo tecnico si chiama cracking e produce una sostanza chimica molto vicina al gasolio. ancora caldo, viene pressurizzato e iniettato idrogeno, e mescolato costantemente.
> 
> durante l'idrogenizzazione, il petrolio vegetale indurisce e diventa nero come il carbone, e il processo si ferma quando ha la consistenza cremosa che noi ben conosciamo. ovviamente è ancora liquido per via del caldo, ma è un dettaglio trascurabile. per quindi togliere il nero, viene chimicamente trattato (con cloro e poi con perossido di idrogeno, acqua ossigenata), che ora diventa più bianca delle strisce pedonali.
> 
> ...


I terribili grassi idrogenati...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> I terribili grassi idrogenati...


penso se non si fermasse il processo, diventi qualcosa simile alla bachelite, una plastica (del tipo duroplast con aggiunte di non ricordo cosa) che si usava per fabbricare prese e spine elettriche, isolatori, gli zoccoli per le valvole e cose del genere. quando bruciacchiava c'era questa puzza indefinibile e vomitosa che ricorda un po' a latte bruciato.

no, mi sono informato: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bachelite

ma siamo lì


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> il punto è che tu non hai idea delle sofferenze (inutili) che l'animale patisce perché tu, senza far fatica alcuna e soprattutto senza svenarti il portafoglio possa mettere sul tuo piatto una bistecca. Perché i tuoi nonni, per quella bistecca che mangiavano ogni morte di papa, o la mucca la allevavano dietro casa, o la pagavano tantissimo da chi la allevava dietro casa. Ci sei ora o ti devo fare un disegnino? La carne, prodotta naturalmente, ed in modo ecocompatibile (cioè, semplicemente da non affogare dentro i liquami e l'inquinamento prodotto dalla produzione di detto bestiame e potendosi permettere lo sfamarle) è una roba da ricchi. Da consumare rarissimamente. Fin qui ci sei? Bene. Ora, avendo portato la quantità di carne a livelli assurdi (con quel che ne consegue in termini di cancro e malattie cardiovascolari senza scomodare chicche quali la Spongiforme bovina e la conseguente Kreutzfeldt Jacob che solo pazzi criminali potevano causare, dando farine animali ad animali erbivori), e volendo produrla a costi risibili (ma poi, in realtà, risibili perché voi non pagate tutto ciò che costa, ma ci arrivo dopo) la si produce come in fabbrica, con *solo* sofferenza inutile. Per altro, prendendo (con minacce, lusinghe, corruzione o truffe, dipende) una quantità di terra abnorme per produrre foraggio. A crescita veloce, chiaro, con diserbanti massicci e irrigazioni di veleni a tappeto. Quello europeo costa tanto? Che problema c'è? Lo prendiamo dal terzo mondo. Anzi, convinciamo i proprietari terrieri a coltivarne per noi e rivendercelo, al prezzo che noi decidiamo (sai, le multinazionali mica contrattano). Usando poi una quantità di acqua abnorme (qui o nel terzo mondo poco importa). Producendo una quantità di inquinamento enorme (aumento esponenziale di CO2, azoto, riscaldamento globale, deiezioni che inquinano le falde). Che però, bada bene, non paghi mica solo tu e gli amichetti tuoi. Ennò. Le bonifiche e gli smaltimenti li pago anche io. Senza poi toccare il tasto delle medicine. Perché se le bestie le massacri e le malmeni e le fai vivere nei lager sempre perché a te la bistecca piace tanto, poi le bestie si ammalano. E allora le bestie si curano preventivamente: foraggio, farine animali (di scarti), così non si butta niente e antibiotici. Così, tanto, se uno è allergico, poniamo, alle cefalosporine ed è attento e non le prende, poi mangia del petto di pollo dove i medicinali si accumulano e si becca uno shock anafilattico che problema c'è, tanto la bisteccuccia tua è salva. E tanto poi paga la sanità, cioè ancora una volta noi tutti. Poi la gente si lamenta che le malattie sono sempre più resistenti. E grazie al cavolo. Assumete medicine ad ogni pasto, poi certo che viene fuori il batterio che non ammazzi manco con le cannonate. E quel batterio, mica è selettivo: mica viene solo da te, onnivoro. Ennò, rompe i coglioni pure a me. Tralascio il capitolo degli ormoni, il post sta diventando lungo e sono stanca. Ma è un capitolo copioso e pericoloso.
> 
> Ora, se per te tutto questo (tutto? è solo un assaggio, ti assicuro, è solo che poi io mi stufo) dicevo, se per te tutto questo è new age, va bene. Cioè, quella democrazia che in parte vituperi ti consente, fra le altre cose, anche di pensare delle cazzate immani. Ma renditi conto, però, che la realtà sta da un'alta parte. Lo dico per te, davvero. Per il resto, fai quello che ti pare, io non ammazzo di sicuro. Io. :singleeye:



:up: M.i.t.i.c.a.

Abbiamo solo un problema adesso, un'unico e solo problema, che leggendoti mi sono sentito uno studente di scuola media,e mi ha fatto piacere questo! mi ha ricordato la mia età e, di discorsi antichi ( per quello che mi riguarda eh!) saputi risaputi e strasaputi, ed ancora abbiamo bisogno di sentirceli scrivere-dire?   eh si mi sa tanto di si, purtroppo.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> basta che segui il discorso a ritroso e mi eviti incollare tutto qui e fare una discussione inutile alla tua risposta che dimostra che hai solo voluto provocare senza leggere quel che attualmente c'era scritto.





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti eri scandalizzato perché qualcuno era più sensibile di te, accusando disagio forte quando ha visto un animale soffrire e menarsi prima di morire una morte che gli si poteva evitare. e io ho risposto in modo diverso dal tuo e tu mi provochi perché non seguivo il tuo filo ma un altro? ma bravo!
> 
> resta il fatto che io uccido gli animali prima di mangiarli e ogni volta che uccido mi rimane quel pezzetto di dubbio se veramente era necessario. ma essenzialmente non distinguo fra animale e animale, anche noi lo siamo e per questo temuto come la peste da coloro che ci fanno da cibo. non penso però che ucciderò un essere umano, perché so già ora che mi farebbe schifo mangiarlo.
> 
> immagina uno che va in guerra e poi si tuffa fra i cadaveri a sbranarli? è naturalmente giusto ma eticamente sbagliato. e così è eticamente sbagliato far soffrire un animale prima che lo si uccida del tutto, per mangiarselo. quindi al polpo si da un morso e al pesce si spappola la testa, ma i vari gamberi non si buttano nell'acqua bollente! cazzo!



stavolta la mia non vuole essere una provocazione a priori per chi scrive soltanto cazzate, ma una conseguenza sua e del suo modo di fare in forum, quibb ma tu non leggi tutto? mi sembrava di aver capito questo, quindi di cosa ti stupisci? Se vai a ritroso di poche pagine noterai una discussione tra AB e J and bì dove, AB scrive come al suo solito in maniera perfetta, seguendo un discorso tema, e j AND Bì  rispondendo non solo male grammaticalmente, ma uscendo e rispondendo fuori tema in maniera eclatante.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho solo un appunto da farti: non hai parlato degli ormoni. Che non sono facilmente degradabili e che ci ribeviamo nell'acqua. Noi, i nostri figli. Con conseguente abbassamento dell'età dello sviluppo sessuale.... hai ragione pure tu, però. Il post era lungo:mrgreen:



Perdonala deve ancora maturare, è una bambinuzza. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per chi è curioso, si tratta di uno dei primi bioplastici in assoluto. il procedimento prevede la creazione di polimeri derivati da grassi vegetali non più dettagliatamente specificati (nel miglior caso olio di girasole), che viene surriscaldato per spezzare le catene molecolari. in gergo tecnico si chiama cracking e produce una sostanza chimica molto vicina al gasolio. ancora caldo, viene pressurizzato e iniettato idrogeno, e mescolato costantemente.
> 
> durante l'idrogenizzazione, il petrolio vegetale indurisce e diventa nero come il carbone, e il processo si ferma quando ha la consistenza cremosa che noi ben conosciamo. ovviamente è ancora liquido per via del caldo, ma è un dettaglio trascurabile. per quindi togliere il nero, viene chimicamente trattato (con cloro e poi con perossido di idrogeno, acqua ossigenata), che ora diventa più bianca delle strisce pedonali.
> 
> ...


Di quale volume? :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non è nulla in confronto alla margarina. informati, è un procedimento chimico/fisico di tutto rispetto che porta via l'appetito anche al più convinto vegetariano, che torna poi al burro o muore di fame piuttosto che toccare un'altro pur minimo pezzo della prelibatezza "sana"


mai usata margarina in vita mia... evito anche il burro più che posso. Dolci esclusi.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> . Io sarò contento, un giorno, se il latte che bevo io potrà berlo CHIUNQUE.


vitelli esclusi...


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ed è solo la punta dell'Iceberg!
> 
> vedeste come fanno i wurstel...rabbrividisco!:unhappy:


me lo spieghi, per favore?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> me lo spieghi, per favore?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPN0P3N91Og

mi viene da vomitare solo al pensiero..


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPN0P3N91Og
> 
> mi viene da vomitare solo al pensiero..


visto:unhappy:, grazie


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> stavolta la mia non vuole essere una provocazione a priori per chi scrive soltanto cazzate, ma una conseguenza sua e del suo modo di fare in forum, quibb ma tu non leggi tutto? mi sembrava di aver capito questo, quindi di cosa ti stupisci? Se vai a ritroso di poche pagine noterai una discussione tra AB e J and bì dove, AB scrive come al suo solito in maniera perfetta, seguendo un discorso tema, e j AND Bì  rispondendo non solo male grammaticalmente, ma uscendo e rispondendo fuori tema in maniera eclatante.




Non leggo tutto, ma in questo caso ho seguito il discorso e so che sono andati off topic. ma l'OT è alla regola, me ne sono fatto una ragione. e la grammatica ... sai com'è ... è colpa della crisi


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Partiamo dal fondo: con new age mi riferivo all'asserzione di Admin (del  suo clone dispettoso) che quando uno uccide blablabla, che è una palese  fesseria. Non certo a tutto il panegirico che hai vergato quissù.
> Ti  posso assicurare che gli animali che conosci o quasi, tutti gli animali  che abbiamo adesso intendo, sono il risultato dell'antropizzazione del  pianeta. In natura non esiste nulla che somigli, di per sè, al pollo  ruspante della nonna, al cavallo da tiro, al cocker spaniel e, per dire,  alla mucca da latte. E, di conseguenza, abbiamo plasmato l'ambiente  secondo le NOSTRE NECESSITA'. Non è nè giusto, nè sbagliato. E'  naturale, succede da almeno quindicimila anni, e capita perchè, toh?,  siamo la specie dominante sul pianeta. Strano, vè?
> Noi, noi italiani  dico, non siamo mai stati abituati al consumo di carne, se intendiamo  con carne quella bovina, perchè per ovini e suini i discorso è diverso.  Ma comunque. In altre parti del mondo, vedi Americhe, non è così. Siamo  noi, noi italiani nello specifico, a non avere cultura per la carne.  Quindi se qui si mangiava la carne una volta alla settima, questo QUI  non è tutto IL MONDO.
> Ma questo accadeva quando ti allevavi tu il  maiale, le galline, i conigli ed in genere quasi TUTTO quello che  consumavi di origine animale (ma anche vegetale, solo che non è quello  il punto). Quando non avevi luce, gas acqua corrente e compagnia  cantante. E già allora non eravamo ecocompatibili, tanto per dire. Ma  come la vedi tu, niente è ecocompatibile. Per essere ecocompatibili  dovremmmo trasferirci in massa su un altra palla di fango in orbita  altrove, tipo, solo che poi non saremmo ecocompatibili neanche lì, dopo  un po'.
> ...


Bene per il new age, mi stavo offendendo 

Ora sono di fretta e non hai certo voglia di leggere roba lunghissima, giusto un paio di appunti:

Intanto, la sopraffazione non è mai giusta. Antropizzazione accettabile solo all'interno delle risorse rinnovabili, non fuori da ogni crisma. Qui si sta consumando come non ci fosse un domani, anzi, quel domani è sempre più corto, per tutti. Non riuscirai mai a convincermi che è giusto. Perché non lo è. Cazzo, non è mica tutto vostro.
Poi. Irrigare per coltivare riso (che è alla portata di tutti) è ovviamente più giusto che irrigare campi per produrre foraggio divorato da animali che pochi possono mangiare. Ci sei, ora? 
Le farine animali sono vietate dall'insorgenza della spongiforme, mica prima. Cioè, per essere cosretti a non improvvisarsi dio hanno avuto bisogno che gente morisse. E sei tanto sicuro che non li smaltiscano ancora così, gli scarti della macellazione? Essù, i prati sono in fiore e gli uccellini cinguettano.
Ah, tu la denunci davvero la filiera? Nemmeno un'influenza sei riuscito a gestire, chi hai denunciato? E io chi denuncio, che da quella filiera me ne tengo alla larga? Denuncio il batterio che nel frattempo è diventato King Kong?
E poi, scusa, ma da sempre c'è la violenza, la guerra, lo stupro tribale. E' naturale? Ti piace questo, di naturale? Ah, beh, il mondo è vario.
Infine, cosa che sembra non entrarti in testa: non c'è abbastanza risorsa (e terra e acqua e capacità di smaltire quell'inquinalmento di risulta) perché tutti mangino cibo animale. Tu lo puoi mangiare perché sottrai cibo agli altri. Ci sei? E alla fine, mangi carne ORA, mica fra 27000 anni, quando le risorse non saranno sprecate and so on. Ma poi, vuoi davvero prendere come termine di confronto l'alimentazione statunitense? Il primo posto al mondo per icrtus, infarti e cancro? Per l'ambiente poi, prendi ad esempio il confronto con i pellerossa, al limite. C'erano da sempre i bisonti. Poi sono arrivati gli yankees. Ops, bisonti finiti. Pochi e sparuti confinati nei parchi. Bravi. Bravi. Ah, io mangio bio. Essere ritornata in provincia per un po' ha questo, di buono: puoi controllare ciò che mangi. E questo è espandibile a tutti, come modello. Mangiare cibo da ricchi a prezzi artificialmente stracciati no.
La radicalità...boh. Il rigore, però, è d'obbligo. Altrimenti si finisce così, a legittimare l'orrore dicendo "eh, ma siamo i più forti, possiamo fare quello che ci pare". Bravi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Di quale volume? :rotfl:


concentrato. la sostanza poco sotto al pericolo di destabilizzazione (esplosione).


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bene per il new age, mi stavo offendendo
> 
> Ora sono di fretta e non hai certo voglia di leggere roba lunghissima, giusto un paio di appunti:
> 
> ...


Oggi sicuramente no. Forse domani, ma non lo so. Boh.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> concentrato. la sostanza poco sotto al pericolo di destabilizzazione (esplosione).



Serve del kmn0 mi pare ci sia anche il 4 , ma sono reminiscenze  le mie potrei sbagliare,

Però l'esplosione è assicurata. :mrgreen: BOOoom!


----------



## Circe (4 Febbraio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


assumi un investigatore. Se potessi tornare indietro lo farei io. Mi risparmierei 5 anni di calvario e la scoperta finale che avevo ragione.....


----------



## Gian (4 Febbraio 2013)

cedo gratis un GPS per il controllo a distanza
da tablet, pc o cellulare.

nuovo mai usato.

stai in campana amico....
:up:


----------



## Gian (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Quindi cosa dovrebbe essere successo? pensi che tua moglie faccia provare i tuoi abiti sporchi all'amante? Una specie di giochino erotico?


scusate se non ho letto tutto il thread (è lunghissimo, inversamente proporzionale 
ai rari messaggi dell'amico).
E' invece abbastanza chiaro Sbric, hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare in casa
e per errore Lui si è portato via un pantalone.
resasi conto dell'errore e non potendo verosimilmente rimediare, lo ha ricomprato,
ma è spaiato. 
il marito se ne è accorto, perchè non è scemo,
e sta agendo bene finora perchè NON la deve fare insospettire.
Capito ? Non cascarci come un coglione, controllala e aspetta.
Sii cauto.

il cambio delle abitudini è un indizio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> scusate se non ho letto tutto il thread (è lunghissimo, inversamente proporzionale
> ai rari messaggi dell'amico).
> E' invece abbastanza chiaro Sbric, hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare in casa
> e per errore Lui si è portato via un pantalone.
> ...


questa è la trama di 'Amici miei'. Il pantalone in questione era nell'armadio. Ma foss'anche. Noi donne non siamo così cretine. Si avvisa l'amante e si dice al marito che i pantaloni sono in lavanderia, nell'attesa di recuperarli. Oppure racconti che ci hai versato la varechina sopra e li hai rovinati. Nessuna donna al mondo comprerebbe un pantalone spaiato.


----------



## Gian (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è la trama di 'Amici miei'. Il pantalone in questione era nell'armadio. Ma foss'anche. Noi donne non siamo così cretine. Si avvisa l'amante e si dice al marito che i pantaloni sono in lavanderia, nell'attesa di recuperarli. Oppure racconti che ci hai versato la varechina sopra e li hai rovinati. Nessuna donna al mondo comprerebbe un pantalone spaiato.


"noi donne non siamo così cretine"....
e può darsi che nella superiorità dell'Intelligenza femminile ci sia la cretina di turno....
come fai da 2 messaggi ad arguire che la moglie del nostro amico
è molto furba? Mica la conosciamo.

magari non poteva recuperare il pantalone;
continuo nella trama del mio film, magari il tipo è arrivato da lontano
in aereo (mai sentito parlare di amanti a centinaia di km di distanza ?)
e non vi era la materiale possibilità di recuperare in fretta l'indumento. 
firmato 
Francis Ford Coppola.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> scusate se non ho letto tutto il thread (è lunghissimo, inversamente proporzionale
> ai rari messaggi dell'amico).
> E' invece abbastanza chiaro Sbric, hanno fatto quello che dovevano fare in casa
> e per errore Lui si è portato via un pantalone.
> ...


ciao..se il tipico utente che pontifica,citando quello che si legge sul tradimento....il cambio delle abitudini etc etc...credi a me..cavolata colossale.Io non ho cambiato proprio un bel niente..sara'perche'sono gatto..quindi abitudinario-
faccio solo una cosa che prima non facevo...scontrini o ricevute mai in tasca.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è la trama di 'Amici miei'. Il pantalone in questione era nell'armadio. Ma foss'anche. Noi donne non siamo così cretine. Si avvisa l'amante e si dice al marito che i pantaloni sono in lavanderia, nell'attesa di recuperarli. Oppure racconti che ci hai versato la varechina sopra e li hai rovinati. Nessuna donna al mondo comprerebbe un pantalone spaiato.


infatti....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao..se il tipico utente che pontifica,citando quello che si legge sul tradimento....il cambio delle abitudini etc etc...credi a me..cavolata colossale.Io non ho cambiato proprio un bel niente..sara'perche'sono gatto..quindi abitudinario-
> faccio solo una cosa che prima non facevo...scontrini o ricevute mai in tasca.



L'importante è che usi sempre la lettiera, Micione adorato.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> "noi donne non siamo così cretine"....
> e può darsi che nella superiorità dell'Intelligenza femminile ci sia la cretina di turno....
> come fai da 2 messaggi ad arguire che la moglie del nostro amico
> è molto furba? Mica la conosciamo.
> ...



ma tuttalpiù butterei via anche la giacca.....
vestito sparito...
e poi darei al colpa a lui...che distratto magari in uno dei suoi viaggi lo ha lasciato in giro..
e magari chissa avrà lasciato davvero qualche pantalone in albergo...può capitare...


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao..se il tipico utente che pontifica,citando quello che si legge sul tradimento....il cambio delle abitudini etc etc...credi a me..cavolata colossale.Io non ho cambiato proprio un bel niente..sara'perche'sono gatto..quindi abitudinario-
> faccio solo una cosa che prima non facevo...scontrini o ricevute mai in tasca.



perchè cambiare le abitudini invece è segno di tradimento??


ripeto il nostro amico è solo in panico perchè la moglie ha cambiato lavoro e vedendola contenta, più serena e magari presa dal nuovo(come farebbe qualsiasi essere umano nella sua situazione), non fa altro che girare le scene del SUO film...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> "noi donne non siamo così cretine"....
> e può darsi che nella superiorità dell'Intelligenza femminile ci sia la cretina di turno....
> come fai da 2 messaggi ad arguire che la moglie del nostro amico
> è molto furba? Mica la conosciamo.
> ...


Ma a me più che altro sembra un film comico, scegli tu il regista.
Cioè: la moglie riceve l'amante in casa e questo, per l'occasione, apre l'armadio, in preda ad un raptus si infila i pantaloni del marito... tra l'altro erano pure da lavare. La moglie non gli dice nulla pur accorgendosene... infatti ne prende un paio sostitutivi, perchè se n'è accorta. Ma non nuovi, bada bene. Perchè Eusebio l'avrebbe notato, così attento nei particolari. Li trova usati dello stesso colore(che non li trovi neppure a piangere, perchè anche la stessa marca e colore al 99% hanno bagni di colore diverso e si VEDE) e per festeggiare copula con l'amante anche in macchina lasciando impronte sul lunotto posteriore(?). 
Sembra una ricostruzione dell'ispettore Clouseau, alla faccia di Occam e del suo rasoio.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma a me più che altro sembra un film comico, scegli tu il regista.
> Cioè: la moglie riceve l'amante in casa e questo, per l'occasione, apre l'armadio, in preda ad un raptus si infila i pantaloni del marito... tra l'altro erano pure da lavare. La moglie non gli dice nulla pur accorgendosene... infatti ne prende un paio sostitutivi, perchè se n'è accorta. Ma non nuovi, bada bene. Perchè Eusebio l'avrebbe notato, così attento nei particolari. Li trova usati dello stesso colore(che non li trovi neppure a piangere, perchè anche la stessa marca e colore al 99% hanno bagni di colore diverso e si VEDE) e per festeggiare copula con l'amante anche in macchina lasciando impronte sul lunotto posteriore(?).
> Sembra una ricostruzione dell'ispettore Clouseau, alla faccia di Occam e del suo rasoio.




hai dimenticato la musica.....
quello è davvero un indizio...


povero eusebio
è messo male..


----------



## Gian (4 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma a me più che altro sembra un film comico, scegli tu il regista.
> Cioè: la moglie riceve l'amante in casa e questo, per l'occasione, apre l'armadio, in preda ad un raptus si infila i pantaloni del marito... tra l'altro erano pure da lavare. La moglie non gli dice nulla pur accorgendosene... infatti ne prende un paio sostitutivi, perchè se n'è accorta. Ma non nuovi, bada bene. Perchè Eusebio l'avrebbe notato, così attento nei particolari. Li trova usati dello stesso colore(che non li trovi neppure a piangere, perchè anche la stessa marca e colore al 99% hanno bagni di colore diverso e si VEDE) e per festeggiare copula con l'amante anche in macchina lasciando impronte sul lunotto posteriore(?).
> Sembra una ricostruzione dell'ispettore Clouseau, alla faccia di Occam e del suo rasoio.


Sarà quello che dici tu....in attesa del prossimo messaggio di Eusebio (tra un mese! )
azzardo: avevano campo libero. 
tieni conto che lui è rimasto fuori casa per una settimana, motivi di lavoro.
Nessun raptus, è la moglie che gli ha fatto usare (all'amante) l'armadio di casa
per appenderci i vestiti.
Non è che fossero da lavare, erano usati.
*Scambio vestiti,* tutto qui, è il tale è ripartito con il pantalone del marito,
non hanno avuto il tempo materiale di rimettere tutto a posto
(ti quadra l'amante venuto da fuori o siamo con i replicanti su BLADE RUNNER ?
do you know chat, facebook? Ti dice qualcosa ? Contatti tra amanti a km di distanza?)
E Eusebio non è un mostro di intelligenza manco lui, è uno normale che
guarda i particolari. 
Per quanto riguarda l'auto, glisso.
Sapranno loro cosa cavolo hanno fatto lì dentro, di solito gli amanti vanno
in auto (l'ho letto sul forum tradimento.net )
e non credo che ci siano copioni cinematografici da rispettare in siffatta  materia.

Oggi Sbric ce l'ha con me, attendo intervento ad adiuvandum di Rabarbaro !

il papa, il regista, Clouseau, insomma un casino di gente !!!
:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao..se il tipico utente che pontifica,citando quello che si legge sul tradimento....il cambio delle abitudini etc etc...credi a me..cavolata colossale.Io non ho cambiato proprio un bel niente..sara'perche'sono gatto..quindi abitudinario-
> faccio solo una cosa che prima non facevo...*scontrini o ricevute mai in tasca.*


..attento ai "fantasmini", oppure neanche li usi?


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare meglio gli indizi...?


_*IMPRONTA DI UNA MANO A PALMO APERTO SUL VETRO POSTERIORE DELLA MACCHINA.*_
(hai presente quando lo perdi in culo e non sai dove poggiarti?)


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> _*IMPRONTA DI UNA MANO A PALMO APERTO SUL VETRO POSTERIORE DELLA MACCHINA.*_
> (hai presente quando lo perdi in culo e non sai dove poggiarti?)


Io no e tu?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> _*IMPRONTA DI UNA MANO A PALMO APERTO SUL VETRO POSTERIORE DELLA MACCHINA.*_
> (hai presente quando lo perdi in culo e non sai dove poggiarti?)


Ma non c'è il bagagliaio?
Cioè lei è a pecora sul sedile posteriore...
E come fa ad arrivare fino al vetro posteriore?


----------



## Spider (4 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io no e tu?


amore, quanto sei innocente...
tenera che sei

io si molto.
è questo che vuoi sentirti rispondere?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> amore, quanto sei innocente...
> tenera che sei
> 
> io si molto.
> è questo che vuoi sentirti rispondere?


Si lei è molto tenera e innocente
è una sorta di ometto michelin
al femminile :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ed è così stordita
che neanche si rende conto

di che pericolo sta corrando
con il conte

non si rende conto che il conte
gliela conta e bella grossa...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> amore, quanto sei innocente...
> tenera che sei
> 
> io si molto.
> è questo che vuoi sentirti rispondere?


hahahahahaha.....
puoi rispondere cosa vuoi ....
molto più innocente di quanto pensi


----------



## Gian (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> _*IMPRONTA DI UNA MANO A PALMO APERTO SUL VETRO POSTERIORE DELLA MACCHINA.*_
> (hai presente quando lo perdi in culo e non sai dove poggiarti?)


io non volevo dirlo per non insultare Eusebio, però ... insomma...

Eusebio facci sapere come procedono le indagini e cosa hai scoperto nel frattempo.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> _*IMPRONTA DI UNA MANO A PALMO APERTO SUL VETRO POSTERIORE DELLA MACCHINA.*_
> (hai presente quando lo perdi in culo e non sai dove poggiarti?)


tornando al nero ...
mi viene in mente che anche quando secoli fa facevo sesso in auto 
lo facevo sui sedili anteriori ...
E penso (forse sbagliando ) che la maggior parte facesse così 
quindi anche se girata di spalle le mani erano ancorate al sedile reclinabile...
Quindi per me un po' impossibile queste impronte ...
mentre molto più possibili i piedi sul vetro anteriore....
poi bhó ....


----------



## free (4 Febbraio 2013)

sul vetro posteriore, ma dentro o fuori?

no dentro forse è troppo strano


----------



## Spider (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tornando al nero ...
> mi viene in mente che anche quando secoli fa facevo sesso in auto
> lo facevo sui sedili anteriori ...
> E penso (forse sbagliando ) che la maggior parte facesse così
> ...


se ti metto a novanta gradi dietro i sedili posteriori,
devi per forza cercare "appiglio" verso il lunotto posteriore..
sai serve anche un pochino di scena!!!!
tu che cerchi l'appoggio... lui che ti sbatte, bene, bene...


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> se ti metto a novanta gradi dietro i sedili posteriori,
> devi per forza cercare "appiglio" verso il lunotto posteriore..
> sai serve anche un pochino di scena!!!!
> tu che cerchi l'appoggio... lui che ti sbatte, bene, bene...



ma il lunotto è troppo inclinato, ti sloghi i polsi!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il lunotto è troppo inclinato, ti sloghi i polsi!


Bisogna vedere
In certe auto il lunotto è diritto no?
Esempio Berlingo, Kangoo...


----------



## Spider (5 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma il lunotto è troppo inclinato, ti sloghi i polsi!


dipende dalla macchina..
poi insomma ... parlava di impronte, che impronte?
sperma?
saliva?
sudore?
andiamo con il *luminor.*. 

tanto cornuto è cornuto rimane


----------



## lunaiena (5 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> se ti metto a novanta gradi dietro i sedili posteriori,
> devi per forza cercare "appiglio" verso il lunotto posteriore..
> sai serve anche un pochino di scena!!!!
> tu che cerchi l'appoggio... lui che ti sbatte, bene, bene...


si ma che mani bisogna avere ?
a ventosa ...
oltre che slogarsi i polsi ti scivolano 
pure le mani  dopo poco con i vetri appannati quindi c'è il rischio di ritrovarsi con 
la faccia spiaccicata al vetro...


----------



## free (5 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere
> In certe auto il lunotto è diritto no?
> Esempio Berlingo, Kangoo...



:saggio:


ocio a non rompere le  resistenze!


----------



## Spider (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma che mani bisogna avere ?
> a ventosa ...
> oltre che slogarsi i polsi ti scivolano
> pure le mani  dopo poco con i vetri appannati quindi c'è il rischio di ritrovarsi con
> la faccia spiaccicata al vetro...


in effetti.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> :saggio:
> 
> 
> ocio a non rompere le  resistenze!


Si porco can...
E cosa devo dire alla moglie
dopo che orgogliosa mi mostra che ha pulito il lunotto termico
con lo straccio e pulivetro? 

E dice...ehm
sai in due parti si è tolta la striscetta?

Ma dice...
Ma cosa serve quella striscetta?

E io...ah è una striscetta antiscivolo per le mani no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si ma che mani bisogna avere ?
> a ventosa ...
> oltre che slogarsi i polsi ti scivolano
> pure le mani dopo poco con i vetri appannati quindi c'è il rischio di ritrovarsi con
> la faccia spiaccicata al vetro...


è fisicamente poco probabile, in effetti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Sarà quello che dici tu....in attesa del prossimo messaggio di Eusebio (tra un mese! )
> azzardo: avevano campo libero.
> tieni conto che lui è rimasto fuori casa per una settimana, motivi di lavoro.
> Nessun raptus, è la moglie che gli ha fatto usare (all'amante) l'armadio di casa
> ...


fammi capire. Io faccio entrare l'amante in casa e... prima.... gli faccio riporre ordinatamente i vestiti nell'armadio???? alla faccia della passione. Manco dopo vent'anni di matrimonio mi è mai venuto in mente.
:singleeye:


----------



## Annuccia (5 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> Sarà quello che dici tu....in attesa del prossimo messaggio di Eusebio (tra un mese! )
> azzardo: avevano campo libero.
> tieni conto che lui è rimasto fuori casa per una settimana, motivi di lavoro.
> Nessun raptus, è la moglie che gli ha fatto usare (all'amante) l'armadio di casa
> ...



beh visto che c'era eusebio poteva far rlevare il dna dallo spazzolino da denti...
chissà magari la moglie ha fatto usare all'amante anche quello
oppure poteva portare al ris i pantaloni non suoi...


ma per favore...

sicuramente il caro eusebio non è qui perchè è impegnato a spargere per casa mocrofoni nascosti e microspie.
così si toglie il dubbio...


----------



## Gian (5 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fammi capire. Io faccio entrare l'amante in casa e... prima.... gli faccio riporre ordinatamente i vestiti nell'armadio???? alla faccia della passione. Manco dopo vent'anni di matrimonio mi è mai venuto in mente.
> :singleeye:


non lo so , io non c'ero. Non so che dirti ! 


l'unico Eusebio che conosco era un calciatore del Brasile o del Portogallo...:mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Appena torna a casa da una sua uscita.......annusala. Se ci senti odore di plastica (ma anche fragola e luiquirizia dovrebbero farti accendere qualche lampadina). 

Giacca e pantalone te la sei inventata para para da Amici Miei.....


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non lo so , io non c'ero. Non so che dirti !
> 
> 
> l'unico Eusebio che conosco era un calciatore del Brasile o del Portogallo...:mexican:


Mozambicano naturalizzato portoghese. Qui stiamo proprio all'ABC. Crassa ignoranza


----------



## Gian (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mozambicano naturalizzato portoghese. Qui stiamo proprio all'ABC. Crassa ignoranza


meglio essere ignoranti di calcio e vivere felici. 
L'ABC forse lo conosci tu e non arrivi neppure alla L.
O cafone !


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Appena torna a casa da una sua uscita.......annusala. Se ci senti odore di plastica (ma anche fragola e luiquirizia dovrebbero farti accendere qualche lampadina).
> 
> *Giacca e pantalone te la sei inventata* para para da Amici Miei.....


leggi la New Entry ... e scopri come è andata in realtà :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> meglio essere ignoranti di calcio e vivere felici.
> L'ABC forse lo conosci tu e non arrivi neppure alla L.
> O cafone !


Infatti. Io senza frittatona di cipolle, peroni ghiacciata e rutto libero praticamente non riesco a vivere.


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

L'importante è dichiararlo.


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> L'importante è dichiararlo.


Ovvio 

Pensa che io uso pura la canotta porta fortuna. Mai lavata dall'82, anno della vittoria dei Mondiali in Spagna. Potrei raccontare la storia di ogni singola macchia d'unto 

Sopra c'è pure qualche caccola nasale


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti. Io senza frittatona di cipolle, peroni ghiacciata e rutto libero praticamente non riesco a vivere.



Ti sta antipatico ospiteg ?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sta antipatico ospiteg ?


No 

Mi stà antipatico chi mi definisce cafone in risposta ad un post dove ho fatto ampio uso di faccine sorridenti.
D'altronde capisco pure che ci sono persone che potrebbero essere investite a 250 Km/h dal vento dell'ironia e uscirne comunque senza un capello fuori posto


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No
> 
> Mi stà antipatico chi mi definisce cafone in risposta ad un post dove ho fatto ampio uso di faccine sorridenti.
> D'altronde capisco pure che ci sono persone che potrebbero essere investite a 250 Km/h dal vento dell'ironia e uscirne comunque senza un capello fuori posto


Con l'avatar che hai il difficile è capire quando non sei ironico


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No
> 
> Mi stà antipatico chi mi definisce cafone in risposta ad un post dove ho fatto ampio uso di faccine sorridenti.
> D'altronde capisco pure che ci sono persone che potrebbero essere investite a 250 Km/h dal vento dell'ironia e uscirne comunque senza un capello fuori posto



Bene, perchè anche io come ospiteg avevo frainteso, quindi letta la tua tutto si rispolvera nel significato, ed ospiteg come me potrà leggere nella esatta modalità, scherzosa.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con l'avatar che hai il difficile è capire quando non sei ironico



L'avatar che ha è fantastico, un burlone doc e dop.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No
> 
> Mi stà antipatico chi mi definisce cafone in risposta ad un post dove ho fatto ampio uso di faccine sorridenti.
> D'altronde capisco pure che ci sono persone che potrebbero essere investite a 250 Km/h dal vento dell'ironia e uscirne comunque senza un capello fuori posto


Era davvero impossibile non capire che fossi ironico :bacio::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era davvero impossibile non capire che fossi ironico :bacio::inlove:



Impossibile? io ho frainteso, e se ospiteg non è in malafede vuol dire che siamo in due, e comunque meglio chiarire, o no?


----------



## devastata (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ovvio
> 
> Pensa che io uso pura la canotta porta fortuna. Mai lavata dall'82, anno della vittoria dei Mondiali in Spagna. Potrei raccontare la storia di ogni singola macchia d'unto
> 
> Sopra c'è pure qualche caccola nasale



Quella pure io, ma la lavo, ecco perchè perdiamo spesso!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Impossibile? *io ho frainteso*, e se ospiteg non è in malafede vuol dire che siamo in due, e comunque meglio chiarire, o no?



non avevamo dubbi in merito


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No
> 
> Mi stà antipatico chi mi definisce cafone in risposta ad un post dove ho fatto ampio uso di faccine sorridenti.
> D'altronde capisco pure che ci sono persone che potrebbero essere investite a 250 Km/h dal vento dell'ironia e uscirne comunque senza un capello fuori posto


solo chi non ti conosce può darti del cafone! e cmq era chiarissima l'ironia

:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non avevamo dubbi in merito



:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Tubarao*

In parte lo conosco, in parte conosco la sua ironia,  nel passato l'ho letto spesso, ho letto le sue, ho letto la sua cancellazione ed il suo rientro. Nulla contro Tubarao, leggerlo è spesso divertente, talvolta esilarante.

E quella sopra era una premessa su quello che è la lettura mia su Tubarao. 

Ma le poche pagine che hanno dato spazio a poche righe sulle poche battute tra ospiteg Tubarao ed infine la domanda che io ho posto a Tubarao; hanno messo in circolo altri nick, nick che entrando in queste poche righe di discussione ormai chiarite, ( almeno tra me e Tubarao, visto che mi ha risposto) altro non sono che quella modalità che può risultare soltanto irritante, soprattutto per ospiteg ( sempre che sia in buona fede.) Mentre per quello che mi riguarda, la modalità risulta soltanto una conferma a quello che so.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In parte lo conosco, in parte conosco la sua ironia,  nel passato l'ho letto spesso, ho letto le sue, ho letto la sua cancellazione ed il suo rientro. Nulla contro Tubarao, leggerlo è spesso divertente, talvolta esilarante.
> 
> E quella sopra era una premessa su quello che è la lettura mia su Tubarao.
> 
> Ma le poche pagine che hanno dato spazio a poche righe sulle poche battute tra ospiteg Tubarao ed infine* la domanda che io ho posto a Tubarao*; hanno messo in circolo altri nick, nick che entrando in queste poche righe di discussione ormai chiarite, ( almeno tra me e Tubarao, visto che mi ha risposto) altro non sono che *quella modalità che può risultare soltanto irritante*, soprattutto per ospiteg ( sempre che sia in buona fede.) Mentre per quello che mi riguarda, la modalità risulta soltanto una conferma a quello che so.




ecco, alla luce della tua conoscenza di tubarao, quella tua domanda era giusto inutile

e per quel che mi riguarda è stata la cosa più irritante, ancor prima che per te risultasse irritante l'atteggiamento dei nick che sono intervenuti

ospite g ha frainteso una battuta, se vuole chiarire può farlo lui, senza la tua mediazione


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, alla luce della tua conoscenza di tubarao, quella tua domanda era giusto inutile
> 
> e per quel che mi riguarda è stata la cosa più irritante, ancor prima che per te risultasse irritante l'atteggiamento dei nick che sono intervenuti
> 
> ospite g ha frainteso una battuta, se vuole chiarire può farlo lui, senza la tua mediazione



E da quando in un forum dove gli stanti possono partecipare non si può intervenire?

Io ho chiesto a Tubarao, Tubarao ha risposto. Tra me e Tubarao si è chiarito il tutto, ed in più scrissi che a meno che, non ci fosse malafede di ospiteg...... 

Alla fine colui che ha voluto chiarezza sono stato io, se poi ospiteg leggerà potrà dire la sua.


Tu al momento stai facendo la stessa cosa di chi scrive senza senso. A meno che non mi dimostri che in forum dove si partecipa attivamente cercare una risposta sia sbagliato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E da quando in un forum dove gli stanti possono partecipare non si può intervenire?
> 
> Io ho chiesto a Tubarao, Tubarao ha risposto. *Tra me e Tubarao si è chiarito il tutto*, ed in più scrissi che a meno che, non ci fosse malafede di ospiteg......
> 
> ...


ma chiarito cosa?
c'era qualcosa da chiarire?
risposta a cosa, che non c'entravi nulla nel discorso?


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chiarito cosa?
> c'era qualcosa da chiarire?
> risposta a cosa, che non c'entravi nulla nel discorso?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: E' la prima volta che ti leggo così. Ahhh l'amourr... l'amourrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: *E' la prima volta che ti leggo così*. Ahhh l'amourr... l'amourrrrrrrrrrrrrr



allora hai la memoria corta


----------



## Ultimo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora hai la memoria corta


E non solo quella.


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tornando al nero ...
> mi viene in mente che anche quando secoli fa facevo sesso in auto
> lo facevo sui sedili anteriori ...
> E penso (forse sbagliando ) che la maggior parte facesse così
> ...



lui seduto dietro, io sopra, con schiena rivolta al reclinabile e si. un palmo della mano sul vetro dietro capitava di metterlo, ma sul lunotto.
E che cazzo. Che braccia lunghe devi avere? Sicuro che si scopasse qualcosa di umano e non una piovra?


----------



## Tebe (11 Febbraio 2013)

ah, si continuava pure qui...


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

*tutta la reputazione di tradimento.net*



Tebe ha detto:


> lui seduto dietro, io sopra, con schiena rivolta al reclinabile e si. un palmo della mano sul vetro dietro capitava di metterlo, ma sul lunotto.
> E che cazzo. Che braccia lunghe devi avere? Sicuro che si scopasse qualcosa di umano e non una piovra?


..ragazzi, qui ci stiamo giocando tutta la reputazione...
nessuno con una risposta chiara ed esaustiva.

cazzo sono queste impronte?????

no, dico sul serio, specialmente ai traditori...
(tebina, datti da fare)
voi dovreste sapere bene di cosa si tratta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2013)

L'autore della discussione ha una smart


----------



## Spider (11 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'autore della discussione ha una smart


..questo spiegherebbe parecchie cosette.
ma...
per me le impronte sul lunotto posteriore sono esterne.

cioè, immaginiamo, fantastichiamo...

notte d'estate, i grilli, la luna, la brezza...e che brezza.

Lui e lei fuori dall'abitacolo, il caldo, il retro della macchina...
lui che stuzzica lei, lei che cede... e come se cede,
 tutto sul retro (dell'automobile, naturalmente)
solo, soletto un ignaro e innnocente lunottino!!!!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ..questo spiegherebbe parecchie cosette.
> ma...
> per me le impronte sul lunotto posteriore sono esterne.
> 
> ...


Il lunottino....
Quello che nacque dall'unione carnale del conte con lunapiena

il lunottino....

Comunque ho provato sulla smart
non viene bene...perchè ad ogni spinta si sposta l'auto...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il lunottino....
> Quello che nacque dall'unione carnale del conte con lunapiena
> 
> il lunottino....
> ...


Vedi che certe volte le corte dimensioni sono utili?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi che certe volte le corte dimensioni sono utili?


Ma infatti credimi io ho il kangoo.
Fai scorrere la porta laterale.
Lei si mette alla pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
Tu ti appoggi con le mani sulla sommità della porta e stando in piedi da fuori
compi dei miracoli eh?

Altro che macchina da fornaio
è na garconniere ambulante eh?

Voglio dire...

E pensa mentre sei lì che pistoni indiavolato non hai neanche la seccatura della porta posteriore che ti batte no?

Ovvio l'altra porta scorrevole devi tenerla chiusa no?
Perchè magari la pescia ti scivola fuori dall'altra parte no?


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma infatti credimi io ho il kangoo.
> Fai scorrere la porta laterale.
> Lei si mette alla pecorina sul sedile posteriore.
> Tu ti appoggi con le mani sulla sommità della porta e stando in piedi da fuori
> ...


no


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


Ma almeno ci sei mai salita su un kangoo?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma almeno ci sei mai salita su un kangoo?


Più che altro chissà se si sarà mai messa a pecorina.


----------



## Pleasure (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro chissà se si sarà mai messa a pecorina.



:up::up::up:
ahahahaha BELLISSIMA QUESTA !!! :mrgreen:
GRANDE !


----------



## contepinceton (12 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro chissà se si sarà mai messa a pecorina.


Dici di no?
Fidati il mio istinto non mi tradisce...
Se solo si levasse quella finta puzza sotto il naso...

Insomma in leto Minnie deve essere da sturbo...

Ma siccome sono nano
e l'uva è acerba

non la seduco...no?

Ma siccome una tipa del genere mi fa venire i nervi...

Dovrebbe essere un mio sommo piacere infilarla nel kangoo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Febbraio 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> ahahahaha BELLISSIMA QUESTA !!! :mrgreen:
> GRANDE !


però, così nuova e già così inserita nel contesto:mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

cacchio stiamo parlando da 2 mesi
di uno che ha scritto 2 messaggi di balle e si è defilato !
la situazione è grave.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> cacchio stiamo parlando da 2 mesi
> di uno che ha scritto 2 messaggi di balle e si è defilato !
> la situazione è grave.



e magari era pure un fake


----------



## Annuccia (23 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> cacchio stiamo parlando da 2 mesi
> di uno che ha scritto 2 messaggi di balle e si è defilato !
> la situazione è grave.


magari ha risolto i suoi problemi, magari si è reso conto che erano sue fantasie...
e quindi non ha più bisogno di consigli...
perchè dobbiamo essere sempre pessimisti???


----------



## SempreperilSole (2 Marzo 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Certe situazioni si devono NECESSARIAMENTE affrontare: anche se so che non è facile, devi assolutamente parlarle.


----------



## Scarlett (6 Marzo 2013)

Eusebio76 ha detto:


> Lamia vita è tormentata da un dubbio atroce e il dubbio uccide.
> Lamia consorte ha cambiato lavoro da circa 3 mesi; da un paio haatteggiamenti diversi e strani se li confronto con quelli di quandoci siamo sposati (fino al nuovo lavoro).
> Misembra di impazzire, perchè oltre gli atteggiamenti ho anche degliindizzi (così li definisco): delle impronte sul vetro posterioredella sua macchina, pantalone del mio vestito diverso dalla giacca,accessi al pc in orari improponibili (ovviamente in mia assenza)quando dichiara che è andata a dormire presto.
> Comefaccio a sapere se mi tradisce?


Oddio, mi sembri uno del R.I.S.! 
Aiuto!
le impronte, i pantaloni, gli accessi ai pc, sembra che stai cercando di scoprire se è stata lei a uccidere oppure il maggiordomo! Sembra Cluedo (Scarlett in questo caso cadrebbe a pennello!)!!
Apparte scherzi, non credo siano questi i segnali di un tradimento, se io devo nascondere una chattata col mio amante non ho bisogno di dire che sono andata a dormire presto, basta dire che volevo vedere un film oppure chattare con un'amica, o, perchè no, con un'amica. Le impronte dipende, se sono all'interno e sono impronte di piedi..ahi ahi, o ha una vita sociale molto attiva con amici un pò fuori di testa oppure....qualcosa non torna.
Però non è che questi mi sembrino proprio proprio degli indizi..prova a sbirciargli nel cell (anche nei mess inviati), nel computer, nella mail, e, se proprio te la senti, prova a seguirla con una macchina diversa dalla tua. Oppure proponi una notte di sesso sfrenato inaspettata e vedi come reagisce (tipo che prepari qualcosa)...se ti tradisce, rimarrà molto imbarazzata e vorrà sotterrarsi, vedrai!


----------



## devastata (6 Marzo 2013)

Una donna non penso abbia problemi ad una notte improvvisa di sesso sfrenato, anche se è reduce da un pomeriggio con l'amante, ce la fanno gli uomini, complice il viagra, figurati noi.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Una donna non penso abbia problemi ad una notte improvvisa di sesso sfrenato, anche se è reduce da un pomeriggio con l'amante, ce la fanno gli uomini, complice il viagra, figurati noi.



Mi hai fatto venire in mente quella volta che...

Il cafon entra al bar e si spertica dicendo che sua moglie qui e là...che lo soddisfa a 360 gradi...

Io rispondo...ah si...ma tu sei sicuro di saper soddisfare lei a 360 gradi?
Guarda che è impossibile per un uomo solo eh?
Infatti si lamentano sempre...


----------



## MarioFran (8 Aprile 2013)

Leggi il mio post io ero nella stessa tua condizione, credimi rispondere ai miei dubbi e' stato piu semplice di quello che immaginavo mi sono spaccato la testa per mesi per poi come dire, scoprire l'acqua calda... Ti capisco situazioni terribili ma a un certo punto ci vuole la verita.


----------

